# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 12



## Mrs Chaos

Happy Chatting ladies


----------



## maj79

oooooooooooo did I get first 

Wahoooooooooooooooooooooo I did I got first    
God my life must be pitiful to get that excited about posting first


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! i was hoping to be the first one


----------



## maj79

Really had better start hiding under the table


----------



## NuttyJo

mwhahahahaha (thats my evil laugh)

i dont wanna get af   someone stop it from comming for me


----------



## maj79

You haven't got it yet   try and stay positive hun


----------



## NuttyJo

i did a test though, was negative as usual   

i know im naughty, send in the  pee stick


----------



## maj79

How many times have you been told to stay away from those things, we now they can give false negatives, I dont test till I am at least 4 weeks late, coz if nothing else it is the money issue of them  . What cycle day are you ?


----------



## NuttyJo

am on day 30 at the mo but keep getting niggling pains in my tummy, am going mad!   didnt ovulate till late anyway so i know its gonna be a longer cycle thats why i put my ticker to 35 days.

are we the only ones chatting this afternoon anyway? wheres the gobby lot gone?


----------



## maj79

Well Kel is stuffing her Gob so she cant make no noise  

Cat has been quiet for days   and Fi 

And all the others are having a liffe I suppose


----------



## angel83

Hiya Girls

Just wanna ask, took my AF last night at 9pm so when would be day 2 of my cycle??


Also Is pineapple juice and brazil nuts as good as taking selenium in tab form?

Thanks Girls


----------



## maj79

Hi angel83

Most people will class today as CD1 so tomorrow as CD2 as AF was after 3pm. AS for your other question I am sprry I really dont know


----------



## NuttyJo

i would count day 2 as tomorrow angel83 as you got af late last night so its technically day 1 today

as for pineapple juice and brazil nuts, ive found it easier to take the selenium supplements

hope this helps


am off to take the dog for a walk cos got him a new harness (omg the palava trying to fit it on him!   ) and now its on i cant get it off so going for a walk to test it out lol

love jo x


----------



## angel83

Thanks Maj & jo

I just dont wannt mess it up u know.....

Im gonna just try and get the selenium tabs anyway... But everywhere ive looked 2day sell the ones with vitamin A - and i think we have 2 avoid those....

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

as long as its vitamin a in beta carotene form then its ok i think, just avoid vitamin a in retinol form. i got mine from holland and barratt if that helps?


----------



## bagpuss1910

I am being thick.
What does selenium do? I have it in my pre pregnancy vitamin tablets. Will that do?
Lorna


----------



## NuttyJo

if you have it in your pre pregnancy vits them im sure its fine, although someone correct me if im wrong! i think selenium is to help thicken the womb lining as clomid can sometimes make it thinner so harder for embies to bed in. if that makes sense   i have a silly dog barking in my ear and hes distracting me!


----------



## bagpuss1910

Oh bugger, didn't know that and am now about half way through this cycle. Will it be too late?


----------



## KELLYO

Hi All

Thanks Nix and Cleg, the different cycle lengths just goes to prove none of us are the same especially on these lovely tablets.

Bagpuss1910, hope you dont mind me commenting on your post, but im on month 3 of clomid (day 8 today) and im going oin for my first scan on saturday to check my folicle growht. Think all consultants work differently. Im with St Judes in Wolverhampton and thats a private clinic so my way of thinking is that if he isnt doing  a scan everymonth (as im paying) then it mustn't be necessary, well for me anyway.

Im off work this week and im so glad i found this forum as its keeping me sane in between the house work.....remind me why did i take the week off lol

Take care all

kelly x


----------



## ccoombes

afternoon ladies, hope you dont mind me coming in on your thread.  just wanted to say hi, recenlty joined ff and this month started my first cycle of clomid.  I have started a diary on 2ww and have had some lovely emails from you so wanted to say thank you.


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya ccoombes and welcome   good luck on the clomid   

ive just had to wrestle with the dog to try and bath him.... think the floor and me ended up covered in more water than him!   silly dog is now towel dried and wont let me blow dry him to get him warm   silly dogs


----------



## ccoombes

bless him.  we have a rather large cat who hates water, he runs as soon as the taps go on, i think he thinks were going to bath him!! he does have a fascination of standing by the shower tho, strange!!!!!!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya maj,

        HHow u getting on hun?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not doing personals, just wanted to say hi, and to the new ladies, good to see youve joined us....

Max, glad to see you back with us youve been very quiet lately....


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

hope everyone is well. Well I had another scan done today (day 20) - the last one was day 12 and 1 follie was 10mm - I've had pains since Sat and they were at the worst Mon/Tue, so I assumed I had ovulated (day 17/1. But during the scan today they could not see the remains of the collapsed follie, as I was told they often see and in fact I have seen before on a scan last time I was on clomid. So now its not obvious if I ovulated or not, although I was sure that was what all the pain was. So I'm now having a blood test next monday to see. Has anyone else had this and not seen the remains of the follie but had ovulated?

Kelly x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Jo

We used to put the dog in the shower and shut the door on him, when he was all wet DH would get in (in his swimming trollies) and get all soapy! It looked a bit like animal porn, through the steamy window....  however it did mean that we didnt get lots of splatter in the bathroom. Silly dog wouldnt let us dry him either though, would rather get hypothermia.

Question, reading my clomid leaflet and its says that if AF doesnt appear after 30 days I can take the 2nd cycle of tablets - is that what other people do?
R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Stalyvegas, no def dont do that, is that what it says on you instructions? you could ovulate late and have a BFP and then take clomid by accident which would be dangerous.... waht does instructions say exactly?


----------



## Crazy Fi

lots of women have longer cycles due to the clomid,if a/f didnt arrive after a long time I would suggest you see your doctor to have it brought on under guidance only, correct me if Im wrong girls.. but that would be the procedure wouldnt it?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Instructions say:
If ovulation does not appear to have occured after the first course of treatment, a second course of 2 tablets daily for 5 days may be started at least 30 days after the 1st.

(I only take 1 tablet not 2)

I have got Norethisterone to stimulate a bleed (as I dont ever) but they only gave me that for 1 course, when I asked about what happens about taking the 2nd cycle of clomid the pharmacist queried with the doctor and they confirmed I am only to have the 1 lot of norethisterone, so was wondering what happens if I dont bleed (and am negative) after the first month.... instruction seem to say just take the 2nd lot anyway. 

Having blood test at 21 days, but not seeing gyne again for 3 months
Confused!
R
x


----------



## Kimmy79

Hey folks

I am fairly new to fertiltiy friends.  We have been ttc for 1 year and 4 months and I have been diagnosised with PCOS.  Since coming off the pill I had no periods until I was given provera.  I was then given 50mg clomid and it is now day 42 and I have not had a period.  I have had to provide the infertility clinic with urine samples and today they told me that my samples show I have not ovulated and I have very low hormone levels.  They gave me more provera and increased my clomid to 100mg.  I am so worried that I will never start ovulating.  Have any of you guys been in this situation and have had positive results?


Thanks


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well get a few other opinions on what to do if I was you, I could be wrong and understand them telling you to take the north' at a certain point if you dont a/f but I really am suprised your advised to take a new lot after 30 days, Angelus is one example of what seemed like a very long cycle where she didnt think she was pregnant,(is that right ?) but was... just get a few others thoughts on this beforeyou do anything drastic is my advice, good luck 

Hi Kimmy, it is quite common for the clomid to have to be upped to kick start ovulation, Im an oldie and am on 200mg myself at mo... but the good news is a good few years ago now I caught twice when they upped my clomid so try not to fret and were here for support... and welcome to the board


----------



## Kimmy79

Thanks so much for replying so quickly.  It is so nice to know that there is others out there going through the same thing.  I am also get really uptight and stressed about things and I worry this is making things worse.


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Kimmy - good luck, hope things work out soon for you....

Crazy Fi - thanks, thought that 30 days was a bit early! Will take the first lot and see what happens but will give it longer than the instructions say. 
R
xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well Kimmy theres not a better place to be to share your stresses and concerns, were all in such similar boats in many ways and can understand in many ways too what people without our probs cant.. dont hesitate to ask if you want support advice or just to chat, but I must warn you you will turn insane mixing with us lot lol...

Stalyvegas..Im sure youll get some others advice too and then you can weigh up what to do, good luck ...


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome back fi   missed you hunnibunchkins

stalyvegas, i agree with fi, good luck  

kimmy hi and welcome. good luck with clomid   

hello everyone else, how you all doing?   

im trying to psych myself up to go and see a friend of mine and her baby... i can do it! i am strong!   

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls

Where are you all hidindg?? your all very quiet?


Hello maj im here and im not stuffing my face so i can SHOUT at you.lol



Have a good day all


kel


----------



## maj79

Morning All 

Max I am not too bad thanks hun dealing quite well with the Met at the moment but feeling really sick at times, How are you, Fi is right you have been very quiet are you ok hunni   Always here  
Welcome Kimmy79 and ccoombes  

Hiya Fi are you OK  

Kels haven't you finsished your dins dins yet   and I hope you are out of those PJ's  

Jo good luck visiting your friend, I actually feel like a weirdo on this board as I actually love going to visit new babies   especially just smellin them mmmm  

Ello to everyone else,   my mind is on other things so doesn't have a very big capacity for remembering things at then moment. I wish you all good luck and lots of PMA   

Well it's my last day at work today and still nothing in the pipeline, but have major p up at 4 so hopeing the day passes quick  

Em xxx


----------



## kellixxx

no still got them on but im busy today and if i into town in them i might get locked up  

but i cant be   to get dressed again.lol


Kel


----------



## maj79

It is the hight of fashion round here to go everyyyyyyyyy where in your PJ's, you see them walking round asda and that in thme, and I mean 'proper' pj's with teddys or cats and stuff on them   I do sometimes but my pj are more like tracky bottoms and vest tops/t shirts so it is not as noticable, and certainly not the one I have slept in


----------



## kellixxx

I think i will get dressed for my own safety   


Or you might see me on the news in a straight jacket


----------



## maj79

I will keeep an eye out for you   Are you getting anything good


----------



## kellixxx

No going to pay bills and get Xmas gift for dd

Ho and go to asda


----------



## max_8579

Hiya maj and fi,

      Im not bad thanx,just getting used to the idea that ive stopped all the medication and concentrating on the weight loss,weigh in day on mon so fingers crossed that ive lost some.xxx 

How u getting on fi with the higher dose,r u ovulating?xxx


----------



## cleg

_*YEY ITS FRIDAY*_
   ​
XXX


----------



## cleg

do we have a problem with this link ladies  as i cant gain access unless i go to part 11 + click on gayn's link 

there is no part 12 on the main board

xxx


----------



## cleg

its ok i have found it its further down thats all   lordy you can tell im ready for the weekend  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls ..sorry for not being around much .. have felt so negative and lost and have not known what to do with myself .. at least I now have a date (21st December)  for an appointment even though I have to ring up every week to see if they have any cancellations still as he wants to see me earlier.. at least I know it won't be any later than that .. although it might be the making of a crappy christmas if the news is all negative .. but at least I can start the new year afresh .. I can understand how others feel now ..cos since they have stopped all treatment I feel so lost as if I don't fit anywhere and feel cheated that I didn't even get my last cycle but then it maybe that it wouldn't have worked any cycle so guess at least I don't have to go through the preg test scenario ..I have ended up looking at the moving on thread more and more as feel that is where I am heading...rightly or wrongly and feel that I have to start getting my head round the idea ..which is going to be so hard..

Anyway ..I wanted to give you all a big hug and pray that you all get your dream x 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Cat don't you be leaving us. You made me stop and you belong here as much as any 1 else  


kel


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Girls

How are you all doing, i'm so glad i found fertility friends you all seem really positive about what you are going through and its reassuring to know about the success stories too.

Im off for a scan tomorrow to see how big my folicles are not entiely sure why as we know the clomid is working perhaps he's seeing if it needs to be increased next month as i have used up all my 3 month supply now.

Im so glad its friday and because of my scan tomorrow i actually get a saturday off work yay!!!!!

Take care and have a good friday night xx


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick one, think af is here, got spotting when i went to the loo so bah humbug to that   expected it though so now im wondering where im going to go next if im not allowed clomid


----------



## kelly o

hi girls
I'm not sure if i am in the right place i have been using ff for a while no i had 2 gos at icsi and got lucky second time and we now would like to try for another my AF is very irregular but after lap and dye and other tests they jut say unexplained would clomid help and does anyone think my GP will help with this s the irregular bleeding is really getting to me i also had some spotting in between this month its so confusing hope someone can help 
thanks
Kelly o xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

just to warm you in advance... i am drinking!


----------



## KELLYO

Jo - it is a friday night after all  

Take care xx


----------



## Stalyvegas

I am eating half a tub of raspberry pavlova ice cream..... even worse for the diet Jo !!!  Have a skin full.
R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... im already random drunk texting, ask cleg!


----------



## Stalyvegas

I put the ice cream back in the freezer after eating most of it.....  then spied the fun size chocolate buttons & aero's.....  ate about 5 of those, will NEVER lose that stone! Its times like these I wish I drank, I probably wouldnt fancy the chocolate if I was hammered!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello ladies and hi to the newbies,

Jo you p**s head lol..... 
Poor Cleg are you suffering hun?

Its so quiet on here tonight... I know some people have a life lol....


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I thought AF was getting better but it ain't. I think it is the Clomid as I am  heavy/clotty in the morning til just after lunch and then it eases a bit   well it's my last tab tonight so lets see if I am right on Sun  

Who said about if no AF then start next tabs  This was one question I asked the consultant as my cycles are usually all over the place. They told me not to take clomid unless I saw a bleed, if it was AWOL to see my Dr to test and/or bring on bleed

Jo ~   I seem to vagely remember your last drunken ramblings  take it easy  
Cat ~ Loads and loads of   and   babe
 to the newbies, I warn you now thwy can't half   on here  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## MaryC

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since i posted, i wanted to wait until a actually got started on the delightful clomid, so i actually had something to report. Well i have done my 5days of tablets (100mg), and i can not believe it but no side effects so far and i was soooooo worried about them because i had a horrific time when on 50mg!!!! The DH sent off his SA today, so have to wait for the results, he's pretending to be all cool about it but i think he's a bit concerned. I have my first scan on monday morning, i'm very excited about it, i hope it is good news. My DD was conceived on clomid but back then i was never monitored. What are considered good results?? any advice would be great as i'm going in blind!

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## NuttyJo

shelley

good luck maryc  

hi ya fi! cleg was drunk texting me back and we are both hoover freaks lol   hows you my dearest?

and yes it is 3.30am... i have been up sicking and the other thing beginning with d which i cant spell. my tummy feels weird and ive still only got slight brownish spotting when i wipe   

ok better try and go sleepies again 

night night xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls how are you all today? hope your having a good weekend.



kel


----------



## ccoombes

morning everyone, i do hope jo-robinson and cleg are feeling ok this morning, not too hung over. i have to say i will be there tonoght, off to a girls night in with rather alot of wine!! wont help the diet but who cares, got to have some fun while we can hey!!! Off to choose a new kitchen today, i hate the one we have, isnt it sad getting excited about a new kitchen  , well im off, have a good day everyone


----------



## NuttyJo

im in paaaaaaain   i think i might pass out soon from these af pains, hurts so bad and i can hardly move. am changing the ST every half hour cos im bleeding so much   dh is at ANOTHER f**king course so im home alone once again   sorry am feeling miserable today

hope you all have a lovely weekend 

love jo x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo are you sure you dont need checking out - should you be bleeding that much, and in that much pain? 

Take care
R
x


----------



## bagpuss1910

OMG girls I am so scared. I have my initial meeting at the IVF clinic on the 5th Nov. The ball is finally rolling for us but now it's here I am soooooo scared. Any ideas what they will do to us?
ARRRGGGGGGHHHHHH
Lorna


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning all..

Hiya Kelli, are you still cheesy? or has it worn off? how long now til your scan ? are you gonna opt to
find out the sex?

Ccoombes, have a good un tonight

Oh poor Jo, what with a hangover late night too! I remember having a really bad a/f after my second cycle
and was changing like you, but keep an eye on it hun 

Morning Stalyvegas, hows you today?

Cat hun, where are you ? the whole thread goes too quiet when your not on here,how you doing
hun  

Bagpuss, thats great news best of luck

Hope you all have good weekends


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya all

just an update - im now out of hospital (not sure if i mentioned i was bk in again since the last time)(4th time this mth), didnt really want to be in hospital for my birthday monday  


i was taken bk into hospital unfortunatly with DVT again this week, twice this mth (its really tryin best to beat me i think      )  it scared me more as ive had close people to me die of this          

well yesterday i had the dvt scan to see wether all the treatment they have given me over the past mth has worked & guess what      
  
                                        IT BLOODY WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

                     
          

im so so so so happy can u tell         

i have 3 more appointment to go to over next few wks but apart from that NO BLOODY HOSPITAL STAYS !!!

have to see my fertility consultant on 7th nov to discuss whats going to come next  as i very much doubt after this will be taking clomid again - unfortuantly it looked like i was one of those people who's had a terrible time (dvt - affected liver temporary - and the common side affects headaches/migraines, hot sweats etc)

sorry but had to share this with u all and i only got bk from hospital yesterday evening - was too tired to post yesterday  

thanks all for all ur support    

love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Nicky


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ad
Thats great news that it all seems to be over for you.... It must have been an awful scarey time for you and your family, and you must be so relieved. Well good luck with your cons'... do they blame the clomid then? how do they say it caused it  or contributed to it? 
Hey your a scorpio like me then..... have you got the traits?


----------



## kellixxx

Hello fi my scan is the 7th of dec and i cant wait to find out    Mmmm i wonder what it is  

Got my pram today and i just want to push it NOW   


The cheese is slowely going now  


kel


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Girls hope you are all well,

Just wondering if anyone can help me, went for a folicle tracking scan this morning and he says that my lining is 4.1 mm (or was it cms) and that my ovaries dont look like they are doing much at all. Its day 10, any idea what my lining should be at this stage? Im on clomid on days 2-6.

Thanks Kelly x x x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi all  

Crazy Fi - Im doing fine, counting down til Clomid day (wednesday I think). Have to keep reminding myself to take the other tablets im on first, have a brain like a sieve!

Kel - I had to find out what I was having when I was pg with Lily, I am too nosy to leave it a surprise!  Good luck  

How is everyone else? We are off to Devon for a couple of days next week - cant wait, will be nice to have a little break away! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

R
xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi kelly, sorry i cant answer your question but hope the tablets start working soon   

stalyvegas & fi, ta for the concern but i think i'm ok (well as ok as jo can be anyway   ) i spent the whole day in bed and have still got my pjs on - have had a shower though as i hate being grubby. bleeding seems to have stopped again so not quite sure whats going on there   

kel, what sort of pram have you got? 

how is everyone this evening? hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

would someone be kind enough to change my bubbles please as your aware havent had a good time recently ....need some goodluck  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## k.j.m

Kelly O - I had tracking on CD12 this month and had a lining of 6mm and my biggest follie was 10mm with the others around 7/8mm. So it looked like nothing was going to happen, I then had a scan a week later and since the first I had ovulation pains and my lining was then 10mm (which is good) and my follies were about 5/6mm (I have PCOS so I always have some). But they cannot tell if I ovulated as they could not see the remains of the ruptured follie, so I've now had blood tests to check Progesterone - fingers crossed it did work as I'm confused now. Any way my point is (sorry took my time getting there   ) at CD10 it may be too early to see anything so dont worry. Do you have another scan booked?

Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi to everyone else too, sorry, forgot that bit!

Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh dear ..so it is me that talks too much  

Thanks for all my lovely hugs and messages   .. I feel a lot more positive today (long may it last) ..I have been reading up about fsh treatment which I think is what I will need next as it looks like the next step when clomid doesn't work, and looks as if it can be used with iui ..so fingers crossed my consultant will have some options for me ..

Jo ..Sorry you are feeling crappy hun    x

Fi .. Thanks for your text    I meant to text you back but my phone died on me (guess it helps if I charge it up !!) 

Sukie ..   we must stop poking each other   ..and you will have to teach me how to play that card game   on ******** ..cos looks like you are good at it x

Max ..Thanks for your pm's hun         for you .. hope you get good things soon hun x

AD - Glad you are out of hospital and have a great Birthday on Monday hun  

Katie ..Sorry I missed your Birthday ..hope it was a good one..  

Cleg .. Great news hun about the neighbour .. hope you get a decent neighbour now  

Em .. How are you hunny ?  

Kelli ...Is the pram for more cheese ? (hav this vision of you getting arrested with a pram full of stolen cheese )   must be so exciting getting bits and bobs together   

SS ..How are you hunny ?  

Angelus.. Have you stopped throwing up yet .. I keep giving your pet hugs on ******** so hope he passes them on   

KellyO ..Good Luck hunny ..  

KJM ..Sounds positive hun        (has anyone noticed we have zillions of Kelly's on here .. I had never met a Kelly before coming on here and now I know loads ) 

Stalyvegas I love Devon..whereabouts are you going ? (can I sneak in your suitcase lol)  have a great time 

Bagpuss ..Good luck at your IVF appointment      

CCoombes ..I am with you on the excitement about a new kitchen ..I would be running round the shop in excitement .. if you could see my current kitchen you would know why !)  

MaryC ..I had less side effects the stronger the dose .. so long may it last for you      

Shelley .. Sorry you are getting horrible AF   hope it improves soon x .. I either seemed to have a really really light AF which lasted only about 2-3 days or really heavy ones that lasted a week.. (still better than pre clomid days when my AF's lasted 2 wks or more) 

Rosie .. Still not forgotten you hunny .. your little girl is so gorgeous .. don't blame you for just sitting looking at her cos she is a little darling   x

Well sorry to anyone I have missed .. no doubt I have but brain is mushy lol but big   to you anyway x

Hope you all get a BFP very soon .. and for the ones that already have one .. I hope you get a pramload of cheese/cream soda/ or anything else you are craving lol

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is that the record for the most hugs in one msg lol 
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cat you must have the MOST amazing memory to do all those hugs....

I am off to Brixham, near Dartmouth to see my friend who has just had a baby (sorry everyone) - little fella punctured a lung popping out but is ok now! She lives in Plymouth but we wanted to say somewhere seasidey....  Will be back on friday.

Morning everyone - I put my clock back 2 hours instead of just 1 and got up at 6.30 !!!!!!  Bugger.

R
x


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls

I am up, really don't want to be, but my  cat decided he wanted to go out. He has obviously done his rounds come back in and proptly gone back to bed. Muggings here can't go back to sleep 
AF has easied off now <touch wood & fingerscrossed>, hope so as I am off to Wembley today to see Miami Dolphins play (American Football) If you see it on TV I will be the mad/loud one in a football shirt with my bright orange jumper underneath 

Jo ~ Sorry you have had a bad time this AF too, on top of everything else you have had this month 
AD ~ Glad to see you are out of hosp  I'm a Scorpio too  
Cat ~ Glad to see you are feeling more  hun 
Sorry I can't answer those scan/measurement questions, I'm not being monitored 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley


----------



## kellixxx

You might  be right cat but I'm going of cheese now  

Jo my pram is a babystyle limited edition cream and fawn with a very small check on it. I would put a pick on but its been took of me   I don't think I'm trusted not to go and push it around   

stalyvegas i was the same with my dd and it wont spoil my suprise as others think Ive waited to long its a suprise just to get a bfp Oooooooh i cant wait   thanks for the good luck  


Maj were you hiding are you still on the   ?

Hello to every 1 else you know who you are


kel.xx


----------



## Shellebell

Bless ya Kel. My mates pram was locking in her parents workshop/shed, she got caught sooooo many times trying to take it out to play with 

PS

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118388.0


----------



## kellixxx

I would only get locked up   so its for the best  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh the cheese monster is no more ..lol  had a look at your pram on the net its gorgeous hunny ..I would be terrible if I ever got pregnant again ..I would be looking at prams and stuff all the time ..Shelley your birthday things are lovely..


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning evily bodily.....

not doing personals as such, just impulsive thread today  

Cat glad to hear you back on, and that your feeling more positive  

Hi to all.....   staly, ccombes,shelley,kellyo, Jo, Maj, Max, Maryc,kjm,Rosie, Suskie and my memories gone !

Would SS be back off holiday yet? she didnt say how long she was going for, SS can you let us know if things settled down ok  

Cleg, your being too quiet hun, do I have to "text stalk" you  

Matty, please pop on and let us know how you are...

Kelli, I had visions of you and empty pushchair,    vision seemed really vivid, prob cos you would be pushing it round first chance you got lol, knowing you.. do you think you'll be the first ff woman to give birth in a straight jacket lol (whilst being fed intravenus cheese puree .... me thinks you just might  

Angelus, dont go quiet again, its lovely reading you back on here, hope your not suffering too much with nausea xx 

Well hope your all having good weekends. Still having to use DH's pc (ARGHH!!) as mine just wont connect to router!! dont wanna take it in to be fixed cos itll prob cost the earth....

AD I upped you some bubbles  xx

Been busy and not been about much as have issues going on, and have spent all weekend putting together a long long letter,6 pages of it (but had to get it right) and bloody drained now lol ...phew!!
So hopefully get out for a few hours with my darling DH this afternoon, will try and pop on later


----------



## kellixxx

that made me laugh fi but i think you might be right


----------



## kellixxx

here is a pick of my pram what do you all think??


----------



## NuttyJo

love the pram kel, i want one! 

fi... thats my job to text stalk people lol   cleg loves my ramblings (she doesnt get a choice!)   

hellloooo cat  

just been to my first husky rally, managed to drag myself out of bed and be normal for a few hours   blood loss has slowed right down, keeps stopping and starting so god knows whats going on but its not so painful now so i dont really care! 

got to go   gotta go to MILs   wish me luck! 

love jo xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Husky Rally...... ?  So you mean dogs, like they take to the north pole?


----------



## kellixxx

Yes she means dogs and it torments the life out of her  

how are you today?


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli thats well smart from what I can see from the picture, its very similar to my DD's one she just bought, but she has got it in a black check. I wont ask what you pay for them nowadays but my DD's one which was a god one at the time was just over a hundred quid lol..... those were the days (23 yrs ago!!), I bet nowadys its like buying a new car eh!.... 

Staly, I think Jo has a mutt with a love hate relationship, he loves to wake her up at all hours just to wind her up and he used to eat really weird things, shes cusses him blind but we know she loves him really, actually I ve always wanted a husky or a wolf    .... but then again Ive always wanted a baby elelphant and a dolphin and a monkey (in a nappy) along side "want dont get" I think I live in dream world....


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry it has been so long but not been feeling that great and I have also been babysitting my neices.  They have gone home now to their mum so I can sit off and relax!!  Back on the crazy clomid again because the witch caught up with me - we have figured out that I had ovulated a little later than we thought and we missed it!!!!  Hospital have sent me away to do it alone this month (no scans) so am using opks but to be honest although I am worried cos I have never used them before I am looking forward to actually knowing when I ovulate so we won;t miss it this month!!  Fingers crossed hey      to you all speak soon Le xxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh fi i always wanted a whale! but thought it would be too big to be kept in the bath.... 

and yeah a husky rally where they have actual snow dogs lol... i shall post a piccy of my little monster puppy Loki as my display pic if you gimme a sec!

and yeah a pram is well expensive nowadays, my sisters has cost about £400!  and not to be outdone my cousins girlfriends babies pram was £500 

flower le  good luck hun! and make sure you do the OPKs preferably in the afternoon as this seems to be when they work the best


----------



## cleg

*WAAASSSSSSAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP*
         ​
sorry just another fleeting visit so big 's to all who are having a hard time of late,  for those who are having a grand time + 's all round for you lovelys

xxx


----------



## flower le

Thanks Jo I would have done it in the morning!  Just noticed that our cycles are nearly the same Fingers crossed hey hun xxx


----------



## maj79

Just wanted to say a quick hello to all   Getting a bit poop ay personals but having a bit of a   day, but normal services will resume soon  

PMA to all


----------



## LAM

Just a quick question for all you clomid girls...

I am now on my 5th month of clomid.... having a crppy month with side effects....

For the last couple of days my stomach has been aching and really bloated.....

I am on day 19ish

Any ideas... or is this one side effect i have missed before now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## maj79

Hi LAM unfortunalty it is a side effect you have been lucky enough not too have up till now, try some peppermint tea, that MIGHT help. Good luck


----------



## NuttyJo

Maj you beated me to it!   Peppermint cordial works ok but is yuk! Make sure you drink lots of water too LAM


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - Loki is lovely....  I love that floppy ear stage its adorable - when they run the floppy ear wobbles up and down!

Hola to everyone, hope you are all ok, will be back in the conversation on friday, dont have too much fun without me!

bye bye
Rachy
xxx

        to everyone


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh have a nice hol stalyvegas   bring us back some clotted cream fudge please   

i am still craving satsumas   gonna turn into one at this rate! 

scarily Loki is only 5 months (almost 6 months) old and he was twice the size of some the same age that we saw today   we're wondering if he has some Malamute in him as they tend to be larger   Have posted some rally pics on ******** but there are more to come.

Maj   

Love jo x


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Kelly

Thanks for your message, ive got another scan on tuesday which is day 13. Im pretty sure i ovulate on day 16/17 so maybe that will be early too. 

Hopefully things will be better tues.

Hope all you girls are well and enjoying your sunday x

Kelly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well yesterday I made 12 christmas cards ..today I have been out for roast dinner pub lunch  and had a few   now I am going to sit on the couch and watch  decided that I am going to say   to everything I don't want to do today .. hope you are all enjoying your weekend 

 ..shame they don't do dancing pink pigs 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Evening fellow nutters

Fi - Not gone quiet really...Have to kind of lay flat as blood pressure really low and as soon as im upright i am falling down again, so a little difficult to type on keyboard whilst laying down!

Cat - Glad you r feeling a little happier! Thought id tell you the following as i know you love cats and with your name being cat and all that...My nasty old cow of a neighbour has banged massive nails in all the way along the adjoining fence so my cat cant climb over into her garden. In revenge im gonna train her to pooh on her conservatory roof. Now you know im cross as im talking about pooh!

Kelli - The pram im having was my beautiful angel of a nieces and my sister paid £650 for it 6 years ago!!It is very similar to yours but is dark navy and white check. Took my sister a lot to tell us we could use it.

Hello to everyone else xxx

Had a really bad day, got serious cabin fever going on. convinced myself something was wrong with the baby as my bump is getting smaller! bored with feeling and being so ill and fed up with seeing the same 4 walls. Im over it now....ish!!!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh yes train it to do nasty dribbly ones all the way down her conservatory


----------



## KaTiEE

Thanks everyone for my birthday wishes!! Especially to Fi, as I've never had a PM before!! 

So sleepy this evening, must be the clocks going back... (and the big roast pub dinner for MIL's birthday!)

Feeling a bit bleurrghhh today, is CD30 and feels like AF will be here any minute . Have expanded to the size of a small elephant, one with huge boobies! (What a strange mental picture ) And DH is away on a work trip so just me at home. Still, at least I can watch what I like on telly this eve... strictly come dancing first, then maybe that new jerry springer thing...

Hi Cat! Your weekend sounds just like mine... my sis came over yesterday and we baked a Christmas cake... mmmm the house smelled so luuurvely! Hope you are OK, loved your looooong message with all the synchronized hugging!!

KellyO, good luck for your scan on Tuesday x

Hi Jo, Loki is a cutie!! How are you doing? Meant to ask before, noticed you're in Norfolk too. Are you at the Norfolk clinic?

Hi flower le! Good luck for this cycle    I've found OPKs to be a bit of a revelation as I've got really irregular cycles, so timing has always been difficult!

Kel, how are you? The pram looks fab, love the little umbrella!

Shellebel, how exciting to be at wembley!! Hope you're having a fab time. 

Hi Angelus, that blood pressure thing sounds miserable, poor you!! Not surprised you're getting cabin fever, do you know how long the low blood pressure might last? 

Hi Kelly, how is your 2ww going? When do you get your progesterone results? I had a test on Monday, hopefully will get the results tomorrow. Think this cycle is going to be a BFN, but will be good to know whether I ovulated.   

Ad78, so glad to hear that you've got the all clear, that's brilliant news!! Lots and lots of good luck for whatever comes next 

Hi to everyone else, and welcome to the newbies!    to you all x

Katie x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Kelly O - Let us know how it goes Tuesday, good luck!

Katie - ahh fingers crossed for you. I have another blood test tomorrow, so hope to get the results later in the week and like you, I just want to know if I ovulated. Well, if I did, I'm not liking my chances this month, my DH was away with work and then too tired at the necessary time!!! Oh well, fingers crossed next time!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

KaTiEE , where bouts in norfolk you from? Im with my local nhs at the mo but am looking into private clinics but doesnt seem to be many about here   Im from King's Lynn btw! 

Angelus, shall we all take it in turns to come and see you? Also you may think the bumps getting smaller but it may be that as you're loosing weight the bump is changing shape?   

Cat, Merry Christmas!   

K.J.M Good luck for the blood test   is it for the progesterone level or a preg test? 

KellyO good luck tues


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Jo,

It's just a progesterone test to see if I did ovulate as I feel like I did but they couldn't see the remains of the ruptured follie on my scan, so its confusing! I'm keeping my fingers crossed as I dont fancy going up to 150mg next month.

Kelly x

P.S. Loki is so cute!


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi Jo, I'm from Norwich, was referred by my GP to Barts/Norfolk clinic (NHS). A bit odd really, as any treatment will be in London (but luckily all scans/tests etc. are in Norwich). Still, Barts is supposed to be good. I know what you mean about private clinics around here, I only know of Bourn Hall (and that's in Suffolk!) I guess in KL you might be closer to Lincolnshire than Suffolk!

Hiya Kelly! I just want to get on to the next cycle now, do you? I know there's still a possibility for this one, but my gut feeling is that it hasn't worked. Still, would have been asking a lot for my first cycle!


----------



## lawsy

Hi all, hope ur all doin well? Well it's shagathon time for us n my in-laws arrive tomorrow for a weeks hol, so best keep the noise down!!!!! Half term so just chilling n realising how close xmas is. Really thought I'd be pg by then....ah well! Tmi question...... sorry.......but has anyone else found that they have had an increase of cm on clomid? xxxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Katie - yeah I feel the same I just want to get onto the next cycle too, fingers crossed it will be the one for both of us!

Hi Lawsy - great timing   good luck!
Kelly x


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi lawsy... oh no a whole week with your ILs! Do you get on? Bad timing though, haha will be funny having to keep quiet! I'm not sure about cm, didn't really notice anything too surprising.


----------



## NuttyJo

my sister is finally in labour. my nephew was upset that the baby is hurting his mummy so she just said she had a tummy ache; his solution was for her to go and have a big poo!   

will keep you updated


----------



## KaTiEE

Hehe, well we wasn't too far wrong  Hope it all goes really smoothly, and hope you're OK today Jo 

Boooo, Monday morning, getting ready to go to work  No AF yet but it's coming, I'm sure  

Have a good day everyone   

Katie x


----------



## ccoombes

Morning everyone, blimey i never realised so much happened on this thread, i only had yesterday out to be with DH and came on this morning to find pages of chat of missed. hope everyone is well, im so happy as i have the day off again   but it wil be spent studying   as i have an importnant assessment tomorrow and dont want to fail.  i know i should be studyng now but just wanted to see what i missed.  
Well ive been doing the ov pee sticks for over a week now and still nothing, getting very deflated about it all, all i want to see is 2 lines......
well better go and do some work, have a great day everyone
CLaire x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay I have my christmas ticker back    .. I have the most godawful hiccups this morning .. someone give me a fright quick .. cos this is what I look like    

Jo ..hope your sisters labour goes smoothly and soon you will have a gorgeous Niece or Nephew to cuddle  

Hello to everyone else .. have a lovely day  

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi ladies

hope ur all ok?

well ive decided as its my birthday today  (29    on the 29th    )    & as ive been so poorly/ had alot to cope with.....this is going to be a fresh start to my new birthday yr    im going to have my down days but i have to start smiling more & thinkin a little more positive  

Im going to start off by pampering myself today by getting my nails & hair etc done  

will hopefully speak to you all later ......feeling better hopefully   

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

hi all had my preop this morning so the op is still a go, a/f gone AWOL   but test yesterday was negative so its official i will not be falling PG on my own, oh well 

Cat nice to see the ticker chick   hope your ok  

Jo hope your ok hun even though i am sending you pm's thought i would ask on here too  

Fi you doing awight ?

Angelus hunny sorry your going slightly crazy stuck in  

sorry thats it for personals but thinking of you all  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

clegless have replied via pm cos i am being depressing!


----------



## cleg

daft bag   i'll try cheer you up

Angeldelight happy birthday  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok im gonna ask everyone to do a PMA dance for me please and everyone else thats feeling poopy   

my main reasons for being a mardy bum today are: - everyone being pregnant except me, argueing with dh about me being irrational, keep crying for no reason and being sacked for being poorly!


----------



## cleg

right they cant just sack you surely if you are poorly ??  got your pm hun i get it now 

tell us all about it chickie + we may be able to help

as for the dance

[fly]                                                [/fly]

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol cleg just pmd you but here it is for everyone to see....

had a part time cleaning job twice a week to earn some extra pennies and to get me out of the house for a bit each week. anyway, i had to have last week off due to the OHSS and the womans rang and left a message saying she wants her keys back as shes found someone else   i cant complain as it was a cash in hand job and dont have a contract etc   well she can stick her stupid job up her a**e

also my friend who i was going to childmind for next year has text saying she wants someone reliable and not ill all the time so basically she has changed her mind and that jobs out the window too now. 

just feel like a right looser


----------



## cleg

you aint a looser hunny just not been easy for you lately thats all   already sent you a PM but say it again your friend sounds like she could be more supprtive, i undersatnd she needs someone stable to look after her child but who's to say you wouldnt have been   she has to understand that you have been poorly + just need to get back on your feet thats all

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i understand where shes comming from... it just all seems to be going wrong again today and her timing was a bit pants after the message from the old bat who sacked me.

ok i am on a sugar high from 4 twirl bars.... woo! i am gonna chear up, hate being a mardy bum


----------



## cleg

RIGHT COME ON MARDI  GET THAT  IN GEAR + CHEER UP

                    ​


----------



## NuttyJo

i want a dancing cow too now... the closest i have is this :    lol


----------



## cleg

pathetic i tell ya if you want the cow then youi have to be a charter  

  

did you like your dance though ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

loved it lol! thansk chick  

i dont know how to become a charter   i know i have to pay money... but how?! 

god its a sunny day today here, its lubberly


----------



## cleg

its easy jo all you need is a paypal account + then your away  

its all at the bottom of the main page, all the info you need  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Here you are Jo..

                        

A me post query (sorry) , as Ive never used OPK's before ...
Im a bit confused as Ive done my OPK test and at first I thought it was just the one usual line, but when I went and looked back at it there was a second (faint but smudged looking) line where the pos line should go. now I dont know whether Im gonna get a stronger one tomoz or whether its some freak faulty test? Causing a "smeary line" has onyone had this and if so what was the outcome? would appreciate any advise  

Hi to evily bodily....


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks fi  

how long did you leave the test for? do they have evap lines for OPKs? if not then maybe get some jiggy jiggy in incase and test tomorrow to see if the lines clearer? good luck


----------



## cleg

Fi just seen you post this in your diary i think it was  

was it a PG test you done or a OPK?? or was is a pg test like the cheap opk's ?? you get sll that  

 xxx


----------



## angel83

Hi all

Katiee - I hope your AF doesnt arrive, the symptoms of af and BFP are very similar, maybe this is the month for you...

Angeldelight - Happy Birthday you do right treating yourself..

Jo - So sorry about the job, but something else will take its place...

Well ive been like a raving lunatic all weekend since starting the clomid again on friday, plus tearful in between being a syco.....
I dont know how much more of this me an DH can take.. ARRGGHHH

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh i read it as OPK.... was it a preg test fi?!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

No it was an OPK test to see if Ive ovulated, and it was one of them dear ones too! so Im annoyed if its faulty
I wiiishhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it was a preg one lol !!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angel83, welcome back to the psycho board lol, youll feel right at home here ....


----------



## cleg

what make was it hunny, is it a reusable one ? + does it work like the bulk buy ones where the line has to be the same strngth ??

sorry all these ?? but trying to give you best answer i can  

Jo     

Angel you will be surprised how resiliant DP's can be, if he is owt like mine he will have tuned out a copule of weeks ago  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry Cleg just went back and saw my BLIMP!! I think it was wishful thinking lol...


----------



## cleg

for you Fi

xxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Its crazy how we feel isnt it.

I have to say i havent felt myself since starting clomid, its turned my head inside out.. 
It hasnt been an easy process and including this cycle i have 5 more to go.. 

Im also starting to feel really selfish wanting another child when many women have none..  

Why cant i just be normal.  ARRGGHHHH

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

afternoon girls hope your ok



kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

It wasnt the re usable one it was a pack of 7 the same make that does the nasty "not pregnant" thing on the pg testers, it should show a line the same as I think, but was building my hopes up that it had detected a bit of LH surge and would be better tomorrow.. never mind ... Fi's just grasping at straws l


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi .. those nasty opk's are a nightmare I went barking mad trying to bloomin interprete if one line was darker than the other.. the smiley ones are better but ridiculously expensive.. 

My stomach has not stopped rumbling all morning I am starving .. feeeeed me now !! got to wait for 1pm as meeting a friend for lunch .. going to get some cadburys creme eggs cos my colleague is fancying one and I am nice and will buy her one lol cos it means I can have one too ! 

I might be getting a treadmill yay ! .. a proper big one like they have in the gym.. I love using one of those cos it means you can exercise whilst watching your fav prog or listening to some decent music instead of the rubbish they have in gyms lol .. 

I just need some strong men to move it !
Cat x


----------



## cleg

no you could be right FI + just try a new one tommorow, i know they say any line that is feinnter is a negative but i always used to think if summit appeared i must be near   lotsa   for this cycle chickie  

Hi  kelli how you doing ??  

Cat we just finishing sorting out our gym room (he clarted it with his tatt not mine  ) DP just been + bought new skinny tv to go on wall + is picking dvd player up it he also thinks i can go in there to watch my films NOTTTTT   his bike is also living in their at the mo   but at least can use the equipment not that you would know by looking at moi  

xxx


----------



## KELLYO

Afternoon ladies

How are you all today, its amazing how much goes on when you dont log on until the afternoon.

Im finally thinking about having some lunch after spending all morning doing my vat return god i hate doing my accounts i leave them for 3 months then have loads to do.

Angeldelight - Happy Birthday hope you have a good un'  

Jo - So sorry about the job x

Its my second folicle tracking scan tomorrow, what will he give me if my lining and folicles arent what he expected?

Im sure i'll soon find out

Kellyo xx


----------



## cleg

hi Kelly  

goodluck with your scan tommorow + as for if your lining + follies arent doing to good i dont think they give you anything hun, i could be wrong though, selenium is good for lining + have a nice hot bath too   but only do this before OV not after or hot water bottle. as for follies sure some of the girls will give you good tips   

xxx


----------



## KELLYO

Thanks Cleg

Will have to get some selenium, i'd noticed some of the girls recommend it but not heard of it before i came onto the forum.

What a great source of information cos i'd have no idea about half of the remedies otherwise.

xx


----------



## cleg

erm kelly you can also eat brazil nuts + drink pineapple juice   not that i am an expert but i read these little things on here  

goodluck + you can get selenium form holland + barrett, it was in the sale  

xxx


----------



## KELLYO

im off to town in a bit so looks like i have some shopping to do x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

KellyO .. I found selenium worked for me better than brazil nuts ..maybe because it has more in for the amount of brazil nuts I could get through !

Well I had a nice plate of steak and ale casserole.. and am now munching on Nobby's Nuts as no creme eggs to be found lol..

I also got myself measured (. ) (. ) and they have gone up 2 cup sizes since doing this treatment  the back is the same just the cups have got larger .. as if they were not big enough before .. they are now FF!!

Angel Delight .. [fly]    *Happy Birthday to You*     [/fly][fly]   [/fly]

Jo [fly]            [/fly]

Right I am all Nobby Nutted out now .. phwoar they are hot!
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

BBCat any excuse for your bra fetish lol.... 

Kellyo I agree its much easier to take selenium tablets, I will find a link Rosie showed me gives you all the right dosage for supplements to take and to avoid wtc... 

Cleg, we got our garage set up with gym stuff, I go in once on a while and look at it and thats about it, I always have best intentions they just dont materialise lol ....

Well Ive decided I feel like moving, been here over a year but its too big for just the 3 of us and my Dd wont be here forever, I fancy somewhere small and snug and cosy, Its funny I have put off any major decorating as Ive always had this feeling that this isnt the home we want to retire in....DH wants us to buy a proprerty in Brittany, theres some beautiful places, you know 300 yr old cottages for under 100k,(brill so long as its not just an investment..DH wants chickens and pigs again and organic allotment, in a little cottage with an open fire and a white picket fence.. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. we can dream)
sometimes it seems really tempting to move, so Ill see where the ttc road leads me over the next few months and if its not meant to be I think a move is in the offing.... I fancy a quaint little sanctuary... oh dear Im rambling again..

Hi Angel83 and kelli

Hows it going auntie Jo?


----------



## NuttyJo

not too good. sis is fine but labour is going slow. i have been discussing our future with dh via msn as i cant talk to him without crying. he says he doesnt want to be without me but is finding it hard to deal with me at the moment as i live in my own bubble world (i take it he means ttc etc) i think we are giving up. am taking the dog for a walk when my eyes stop hurting and lookign so red

love jo x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo have pm'd you and dont be hard on yourself its a really difficult and emotional time for you right now with your sis who you spend a lot of time with having something you so desperatley crave for yourself, and as much as your happy for her its like painfully in your face isnt it, being close family... so just be kind to yourself and dont feel guilty for feeling sad too... shed prob have all the same emotions if the tables were turned, and were here for you   xx


----------



## DougalsTwin

Evening peeps!

Been for my day 21 blood test today for my second set of clomid. 
Feeling dead chuffed, coz I didn't pass out or blub, and they even got the blood first attempt!!!
I'm a bit of a big girl when it comes to needles - you'd think I'd be used to it by now!!!

Just wanted to ask your advice.

The side effects from my first lot or clomid were terrible - 28 days of hell (nausea, sobbing uncontrollably, insomnia etc).
This month was different - just started with it all just this last week (I'm on day 21).
I'm assuming this can be normal (or not if you know what I mean)

Am I right

 for anyone that needs it today.....

and especialy to you angeldelight.... 

Also - has anyone ever bought opk from ebay? just wondering if they are any good?


----------



## Shellebell

Well the Dolphins didn't win    but it was a fantastic night !!! There were loads of other supporters there and I think we made an impression on the NFL bods that were there. Hopefully it means that more teams will be able to come over as part of their season ^fingercrossed^ We were VERY high up and I am known to be a bit   , but after a while I was fine. I took a few pic's on my phone which are a bit naff, but will post them.
Shame there wasn't much passing cause it was too wet. They spend millions on a stadium that can have roof open or closed and they keep it open when the weather said all week it would rain   and at one point it really did bucket it down.

AD ~ I hope you enjoyed your birthday   Did you see your thread in Girl Boy Talk - Celebrations  
Jo ~ Thinking of you   Please don't make any dessions when things are happening around you. I was the same when my 2 best mates were pg/having babies at the same time (TWICE !)
Fi ~ Never really get on with OPK's (apparently not so good with pcos) so not sure what to advise  
Cat ~ I could do with not having the same effect with my ( o ) ( o ) they are way too big now    and finding creme eggs in Oct, are you mad. They are only supposed to be out for Easter  
Kellyo ~ Did you buy out Holland and Barrett then  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS AF all back to normal once I stopped this course of Clomid


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Angel Delight [fly]     [/fly]

Jo hunni hope you are feeling better soon, you know where I am if you need me 

Dougalstwin, I found I was different every month on the s/e I had and were about in the cycle I got them

Fi a little cottage sound lovely, esp at this time of year when I could have all fairy lights about, a nice log fire burning sending a lovely glow over a sparkling xmas tree, ahhhhhhh we can all dream 

Cat it is good to see your ticker in all its glory again  and sooooooo jealous of your incresing boobs 

Kel how was the first day back in work, are you sitting with your feet up enjoying a cup of hot blackcurrant 

Kelllyo good luck with your scan tomorrow hope everything is growing and thickening as it should 

Angel83 welcomt to the crazy world of clomid s/e, it can be hard going on the best of us, hope you feel better soon 

Cleg sorry AF has gone awol hope she finds you soon ( as long as it it really really isn't a BFP )  

K.J.M I hope your blood tests show the clomid is workin for you 

Lawsy good luck keeping  with the IL's about 

CCombes hope you get a +ve soon 

Shellebell glad you enjoyed yourself last night. and that clomid does wild and wacky thing s to you

Hiya Katiee, Angelus and all else I have missed, just got brain freeze 

I loveeee the early dark nights, it is perfect for a hot chocolate curled up infront of the fire watching miracle of 34th street, Fi your smiling at the the thougt of it aren't you   .
Well been job hunting all day and the best I have got so far is at £6ph which is a big cut but this close to christmas I can't go without money 

Em xx


----------



## KELLYO

Hiya All

Well i've bought out holland and baratt.....does anyone know how many i take, is it just one a day

cant believe how dark its got i live on top of a big hill so i'm keeping my eyes peeled for fireworks xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley they were around until a few weeks ago lol

Jo .. Sounds like you could do with taking a bit of time out hunny .. so you and your DH can get yourselves back on track .. let your hair down a bit, I think all of us could be accused of being a bit obsessive about ttc and it is hard not to be isn't it .. and a lot easier for men as they are a bit distanced from it.. how about planning some fun things to do together that don't involve ttc .. I have always found that having a bit of time out helps .. and I live on my own .. so it must be doubly hard living with your partner/husband, I also think that men can feel very left out as it is often us who feel crappy, us having the treatments, and we forget that they feel too each time we get a BFN.. so maybe you just both need a bit of tlc and lots of fun.. life is too short to put everything on hold indefinately .. don't worry about the job hunny just get on out there when you are ready and there will be something out there for you..

It is hard honey on both of you so when you start feeling like this it is time to take some time for a little first aid on the relationship..ttc can wait a bit

Em .. I don't mind sharing there is more than enough to go round lol and yes I think Fi secretly loves Christmas .. I bet she has finished her Christmas shopping and is baking mince pies as we speak lol

Fi ..Good luck with the OPK's hun  x

Hello to everyone else .. I am tired now so going to forget about the rest of you    but you know I love you all and want you all to get big fat tummy's very soon ..

Kellyo ..I used to take one a day (selenium that is!) 
Cat x


----------



## MaryC

Evening ladies,

Well i had my monitoring scan this morning (CD 11) and the bad news is there is nothing happening it all! It also seems i now have very bad PSO, the buggers have been multiplying like crazy over the last few years!!!! I have to back on Wednesday and again on Friday for more scans, at least I'm been well looked after! The consultant said he thinks i won't conceive this time on clomid, even though I'm have tried the 100mg this time and conceived last time on 50mg, BUGGER THOSE CYSTS!!!!!!!
Anyway it looks like i will be starting injections very soon, any advice/warnings out there?
I spoke to a couple of women at the clinic, first time there today, they seem to be really getting to the desperate stage and have already been through so much. I felt a bit of a fraud being there because i already have a child, i also felt very greedy for coming back for seconds!!!! has anyone else felt like this??
Well hopefully things will start to happen soon if i go on the injections, at least my cons is very good and on the ball.

Jo, i just wanted to say i am thinking of you, it really is a very hard time your going through and TTC can put such pressure on a couple. Also no matter how hard they try men just don't feel the same yearning feeling as women, because with a woman it is an actual physical pain not just emotional. Take some time out from it all and try and concentrate on your relationship! Do some fun and romantic stuff, even if you have to pretend at the start that you're enjoying it, it will at least break the stress and pressure atmosphere between you both and eventually you can get back to talking about where you both want to go from now.

Hi to everyone else.

Mary


----------



## kellixxx

Evening girls

A big hello to you all

I'm fine thank you cleg.xx


Maj hi Hun my first day was OK very busy and now I'm tired  

Had a lot on at home as well my dd has decided to cut a chunk out of her hair     but i can salvage it for now. just very disappointed cos its not like her at all. She has turned into a diffrent child since we told her about  the baby and I'm finding it very hard to cope with her. her attitude is terrable she had me in tears this morning before school. She doesn't get a smacked bot but how i never today is just a joke. 

sorry for the rant

kel


----------



## maj79

Kel   sorry she is being like  that, you just have to let her know that the baby isn't going to change the way you feel about her but she cant behave like that. Hope you get it all sorted hunni


----------



## kellixxx

Thanks em 


kel


----------



## cleg

dear dear we are all in the wars tonight

right Kelli dont worry bout DD she will be thinking that this is the end of her world + that she will have to fight for your attention but she will come round hunny, you are doing everyhting right, ignore her bad behaviour + praise her when she is good, i know you are probably doing it already but include her in everything you do regarding the baby, she needs to make some adjustments in her own head + once she realises that nothing will change about you loving her she will be ok, spend some nice time with her @ the weekend, some girly stuff + maybe you + DH could sit with her + talk some more   it will be ok.

Jo you really shouldnt be discussing your future via MSN hunny   i know its easier but you need a hug off DH by the sounds of it + he cant when he's at the other end of flipping puter   you are going to have to arrange some quality time for you both, have a chat talk things through + as the girls have said some time out from TTC sounds like it could be good for you both at the moment, you have to live a little hunny, all this consumes you + everyone loses themselves once in a while + gets stuck in a rutt, you need some you time too, pamper yourself, even if its some nice bubble bath with some candles + relaxing music, it will help hun, take a step back you'll see it will all work out  

Mary so sorry it wasnt what you wanted to hear @ the scan today   im sure you will find some helpfull info on here + the girls will help where they can, just hope the little blighters burger owf so you can get cracking chick  

Cat glad you enjoyed your dinner, better than that toff i had, weight watchers cardboard    

Fi hear what your saying bout the gym, ours turned into some sort of coat hanging system where you could also dry the clothes + dump boxes  

right thats the personals done for now sorry but all typed out + want to write about me  

nowt much your ok b ut A/F did arrive so thats good, well not good but you know what i mean @ least i wont be going under the knife up the stick so im safe  

right DP just in from work so better go torment him    


xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Thanks cleg   We do all that any way and i think its mostly that she also get to much of her own way. you are right tho i know it will all come right in the end


kel


----------



## cleg

this will be a good life lesson for her Kelli + it will do her good to know + to find out that you have to give + take in life, once that baby is here she will coo then her attitude will change (hopefully) when she see's this little baby that needs a big sis  

xxx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Kelli,

Don't worry yourself about your DD hair, my DD took quite a few chunks out of her hair one evening, i walked up the stairs and found a trail on hair waiting for me!!! Thank god she has very thick hair so so could get away with it but me heart nearly stops at first. The situation with DD regarding the baby will settle down i'm sure she's probably very nervous about what's going to happen to her being No1.
I would try and involve her as much as possible in the pg, especially let her help picking all the baby stuff and let her know how important big sisters are, pushing the pram etc!

My DD is a very good child but they all have there moments now and them, even the very good ones! Sometimes if they are a good child you get spoilt and when they do play up you get a shock but remember some kids are horrors all the time not just at HALLOWEEN!!!

Mary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dougals twin, yes thats about as normal as normal can get on clomid, I think hormones can hit 
anytime along with all the side effects, the lovely pill gives us....
I think Im a bit sick, cos I love having needles and watching them do it, in fact I wouldnt mind 
being a plebotomist/or tattoo artist, it is a bit weird isnt it and masochistic...

Shelley, glad you had a good night, and yes The Cat is def' mad

Yes Maj, I might even get a little tree in it, a little one that fits on the window sill with room to spare..
I'm not that bad really went out and spent a few quid on all new Christmas decos last year..
Are you taking that job then, or are you still looking anyway, Hows about a job to tide you over just for
happy season, you could be a father Christmas, wouldnt you love just that (uh oh Fi Fi's visions manifesting)
I do like to bake eat mince pies.But dont push it I aint never gonna big a christmas convert.. Well theres one thing but dont look like its gonna come my way

Jo any news yet? and the girls have all said similar to what I put in pm, so we must have a good point hun, (clomid crazies think alike, dont ya know!) Hope your feeling a bit better than you were..and Cleg has got such a point in saying you shouldnt even contemplate discussing such things over msn hun, its too important, you need to be close, good luck hunny and hope you and DH sort it out, when the times right.

Maryc, sorry the news wasnt directly good, but having a good consultant is a must, and hopefully whatever he offers you next will bring you your dreams..

Kelli, hun,You always sound like your so especially close to your DD, so it is prob unsteady unknown ground for her right now.
I'm sure your doing the right things and it'll just be giving her time to get her head around it, she's gone a lotta years without having to share you and the hair cutting thing was prob just attention seeking, and boundary testing in this new uncertain world of hers. It will all settle though hun..

Cleg, glad you know where you stand with a/f (well you know what I mean) .. how long are you in for with this op hun?

Hi to the mega boob, easter egg muncher....

Hi to all you ladies


----------



## maj79

Probably take it Fi but carry on looking, it is better then having nothing coming in,  God I would soooooo love to be a Santa over christmas, I would just have a big grin on my face, as long as I wasn't peed on or thrown up on


----------



## k.j.m

hi everyone,

just wanted to say a quick hello and send some positive thoughts to everyone   it sounds like these damn pills are making lots of us feel a bit down today! I've been feeling   too and have no idea why!

Any way hope everyone is ok.

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi... just a quickie before bed   dh is limiting access to the net so we can spend time together.... 

anyhoo, no news yet on sister, this baby just doesnt wanna come out  

catch up on personals tomorrow

thank you all for the love and advice   

love jo xxx (who has E cups   since being on clomid)


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou so much ladies for the get well & birthday wishes....ive had a lovely birthday (been pampered nails etc   too

love to u all

Nicky xxxx

ps, will catch up on all the personals soon as i can xx


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi ladies

Seems as if we could all do with      today x

And  *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL DELIGHT!*  Hope you had a lovely day, sounds like it!

I'm shattered today, a really long day at work, have also made myself feel sick by eating too much turkish delight  So it's an early night for me.

      to everyone,

Katie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night night girls x


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick hello before i dash off to work  


Thanks for all the advise.xx


have a great day 


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just had a really nasty agressive woman on the phone I had to terminate her call and now she is going to complain about me to the Chief Exec .. joy oh joy! and we are trying to help the woman ! grrr


----------



## ccoombes

some people are so rude in the phone arent they!! i hope your day gets better.
Hi to everyone, ive just got in from my uni, had big assessment today so glad its over!
hope everyones day is going well


----------



## NuttyJo

afternoon girls

just got home to find info about egg sharing had come through from CARE nottingham, feel a bit sad cos was excited about applying for it but dh said it will take us at least a year to save up for it as im not working   I was in agreement that we should take a break from ttc but a whole year?   Dunno if I can wait that long   

Need some money raising ideas and also cheap days out ideas for me and dh please   

How is everyone today? Its just another quick one from me as dh has some time off work this afternoon and we have to go and decorate the cadet hut for their halloween party   

Love jo xxx

p.s... thanks you for the pms girls


----------



## NuttyJo

hant left yet as felt like blowing you all some bubbles! most of us are ending in a 7 now so that should bring us luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat

She is a total nutter she has phoned me about 5 times today and now I am wonderful .. wierdo eh !! I get to deal with lots of nutters in my job.. some of them we have to get injunctions against cos they are totally bonkers!

I can feel a bad head coming on.. Jo .. you could go on a nice picnic somewhere .. but you would have to wrap up warm .. or if it rains you could put on your wellies and go and splash in puddles and snog in the rain .. (is it only me who does that !! or used to do that !   ) 

Jo ..Can you egg share with pcos I didn't think you could?

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

CCoombes ..its such a relief when you get through days like that isn't it 

Jo .. Have you talked to them about your eggsharing or is this just information gathering stage.. I might be wrong but thought someone else told me they couldn't cos of pcos .. but I might be wrong.. have they not offered you anything other than ivf ? what would you really like to do jobwise .. it might be a good time to retrain for something that you really fancy doing.. I hate seeing you so sad  but def having time out with DH will be good .. lots of nice walks together wear the dog out  thanks for the 7's hun and a year will whizz by hun x Any news from your Sister?

Fi .. am I the mega boob easter egg muncher    I couldn't find any creme eggs .. so I can deny everything .. I must stop eating so much crappy food tho ..

Kelli .. How are you feeling now ?

Angelus..You are quiet hunny x

Katie ..Turkish Delight yummy 

KJM ..yes we def need some positive vibe dances going on 
[fly]        [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## KELLYO

evening girls

Sound like you are all feeling better today than yesterday....has the clomid monster taken the day off...lets hope so  

Just got back from my scan and thought i'd fill you in with the results. today my lining is 9.2mm (up from 4.1 on sat) and my folicle is 17.5mm (up from nothing on sat) and my doc said i had the triple layer thing going on. So fingers crossed we seem to be in good working order this month.

Kelly xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi girls glad everyone sounds a bit brighter today, all those shared hugs yesterday must have done some good....

Jo Any news?

Cat, how on earth did you guess it was you ? You should have threatened that awful woman with your massive slingshots lol ....

I know this may sound a silly question, but if my last and subsequent cycles have been long.. e.g: last cycle 46 days, would I assume that if Im ovulating its prob around days 30 - 32 ? Or is a cycle that length an assumption of no ovulation, just that Ive been thinking about this and its either a real obvious yes (Duh!) or Im silly to assume ovulation is likely to be so late? ? ? ? silly question but if I cant ask you ladies who can I ask   

Its been very quiet on here for days, where is everybody?


----------



## kellixxx

Hi cat im ok now a bit calmer than i was  

Getting back ache from work   but santa needs his money   


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..will they not scan you hunny ..I think everyone should be scanned to check that it is working ..as blood tests are a guessing game if you don't know when in your cycle you may have ovulated .. so at least until they see that it is working properly ..cos as I have proved with me clomid works lovely up to a point and then it goes plup flop..and it could have been doing that every cycle as they only scan me to see if it looks like they are growing .. but luckily this time he scanned me twice a few days apart which showed it not working.. 21st December roll on .. if they picked that up earlier with people then they could get onto the next treatment.. rather than months of heartache..

Well I woke up to 3 cats again this morning ..this cat seems to have adopted me ..lovely little thing she is and always starving .. but not sure I should be encouraging her but hate to think of cats shut out in the cold.. I have my window open cos it helps me breathe better at night and she must climb in lol..  so all I need to do is drop p*ss all over me and I have reached my lifelong ambition .. collect cats and stink of p*ss lol   well if I can't smell of baby sick might as well stink of p*ss    Yes I think I have lost the plot .. I shouldn't have got up so early  

Right off to have breakfast .. have a nice day lovely ladies..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hello flying visit again lol

i dont have pcos do i? its never been mentioned to me anyway   i sometimes get endo cysts, is that pcos?   ohhh its too early to be so confused!   

no news on sis yet, wish she would pop the blumin baby out already   

got to go.... going out and being picked up in half hour but not even showered or dressed yet! 

will promise to catch up later


----------



## max_8579

Have a good day jo


----------



## cleg

Awwww jo it dont take much to confuse you does it chick + they gone + tried to do it on a morning, you have no chance    you ok today hunny ??

E cup dont know bout E cup mine are F's   bloody clomid 

Fi im ok today hows you doing ?? have to be in the hosp on friday morning forrrr, wait for it, 7.45  so thats 45 mins to get there get parked + up to the ward, so will be up bout 5.30 to get ready, bath + hair, better set the alarm so i can shat the bed ey  goodjob i will be sleeping most of day ey  will be in over night this time as he gonna be poking round + want to keep an eye on me, but i do want to come home, didnt like staying in in jan after the last op but its best i suppose 

Cat me crimbo fairy what you upto today ? causing strife ? 

Kelli hope things are ok at your end today 

Kelly, Maj, Angelus, angel delight, max, ccoombes, mary, kjm, ooo im missing peeps i know but my brain hasnt really woke up yet sorry

oo oo Rosie hope you are enjoying motherhood me luv 

i went to see 2 beautiful babies last night in the hopital  my north eastie friend had her babies on monday morning, a little boy + girl + they are absolutely mesmerizingly gorgeous + perfect in every way  they are all ssooooo happy now + its fantastic to see ooo love it when a plan comes together 

right got me tinkerbells ready to go in me bag + finially found some black slippers  god you would think i wanted something rare looking for those  got annoyed down the town as most places where you buy things using you cash card you have to spend more than a fiver  so i had some nurofen pluss, dying in the Q to get to till, no cash in my purse (cos im like the queen y'na ont carry cash ) + they wouldnt take my card  wellll good job the BANK Mam was with me cos she had pennies in her purse, the banks have got too greedy + it cost the poor shop owners more than its worth to process small transactions + i think its wrong

right get off me horse now 

o i am soo looking forward to work  NOT 

xxx


----------



## beena

Hi girls

I am new to FF but am so pleased I have just found this chat about clomid. I am on 2nd cycle of clomid 50mg days 2 - 6. Last month I have really bad AF type cramps and spotting from CD21 until AF showed up on CD29. Is this much spotting normal and anything to do with the clomid?

Am going for follie scanning this month starting on CD10 so am quite excited to see what's going on inside me. Day 21 test last cycle was only 19 so consultant said I hadn't OV and I didn;t the month before I started the clomid either as progesterone was only 21. Seems to have got worse on clomid though which is rather worrying....... 

Also, I have been reading on here that selenium is good to take for the lining - how much do I need to take? 

Also, I know Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to help with CM issues but I have read elsewhere that you shouldn't take EPO when on clomid as it can counteract the effects of the clomid - is that right or do you ladies take it anyway?

Thanks and hello to you all! 

Bxx


----------



## cleg

helllo B + welcome to the wonderful world of the clomid chicks 

warn you know they are all really  for instance i aint even on clomid but i fit in here cos they all lunatics 

the girls will help with any ??'s you have hun, + you will always get a answer + lotsa support here 

good luck with the nasty pills  + as for the selenium you can get them from holland + barrett + you only take the one hun, not sure bout EP but one of the girls will know 

xxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Girlies

How are we all today

Hi Beena - I too am on my second cycle clomid 50mg day 2-6. Last month i had terrible cramps, for most of the month. I have also been as i would describe as an emotional wreck...   But i have to say i started the clomid again on friday and after a rough weekend of hormones, im actually feeling good today. Fingers crossed it stays like that for a while.. 

I have ordered the selenium from H & B, 1 a Day up until you ovulate i think..

Hope this helps

Angel83


----------



## beena

Thanks for your lovely replies.

Angel83 - sounds like we are cycle buddies. I am on day 3 today of this cycle and so far feeling fine. Am hoping that maybe last cycle was so painful because it was the fist on the clomid. 

Would be good to be cycle buddies if you are up for that? 

Will pop in to H&B later for my selenium. It's amazing what you learn from these forums isn't it!


----------



## angel83

Hey there beena

Im definitly up for being cycles buddies. Not sure what that means,   but im up for it anyway.

Just bought a packet of brazil nuts and ive started eating those until my selenium comes from H & B.

Dont know how much is too much though....

Angel83


----------



## angel83

i have to say i started eating brazil nuts today and they have turned my stomach, i think ill wait for the selenium to come from H & B, and in the meantime ill avoid the nuts.  

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Hi girls how are you?

im ok just tierd


kel


----------



## angel83

Hi Kelli

Just trying not to smoke at the mo, hows the DD behaving
Hope it has improved...

Angel83


----------



## cleg

Angel you good girl now dont be giving up, its all worth it you know  

Kelli hope your resting well 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

She not to bad. she got up today and said she has turned over a new leaf after we had a talk  

How is the no smoking going?? its hard aint it??

Cleg no rest for me now im working  


kel


----------



## angel83

thanks 

Im glad that DD is better kelli - I hope your keeping well in your preg...

I def need the support, caved in at lunch time and had a cig.

But ive told myself that the last one, for definate.

Its just been hard having the terrible mood swings on the clomid that i have really needed the cig as a relief...

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Are you on any stop smoking thing??

kel



Good luck


----------



## angel83

Hi Kelli

No im not on anything at the moment, im gonna try reading alan carrs easy way to stop smoking....

I quit 1st time we TTC 5 years ago and i used that book, so im gonna hunt it out again.....

It has to be worth another go

Angel83


----------



## beena

Alan Carr book all the way - I read it and stopped 3 years ago. Hunt it out Angel!


----------



## kellixxx

Try the patches they worked for us.x


----------



## angel83

Thanks Girls

I tried the patches Kelli at the start of Oct... Didnt work 4 me, made me feel really poorly as i only smoke 5 a day..

I think ill hunt out the Alana Carr Book for DEF.....

Cant believe after 4 years off them, i started again, it was just pure stress from the miss. 

But i have no excuse now, hehe

Angel83


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Angel

My friend managed to quit by going for some kind of hypnosis and she came out with seeds selotaped to a sensitive part of her ear. she had to squeeze the seeds against her ears everytime she got the urge.......it didnt work but was v v v funny!!!     she opted for patches in the end.

Good luck xx


----------



## angel83

That sounds soo funny, like some kinda con...

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Kelli hun, I bet your knackered, glad DD is trying, I know your DD is a bit young but honestly as teens aproach
especially with girls, they go to bed one night as your little girl and then they suddenly wake up and theyve been taken over by
some strange alien form, its like their posessed and become someone else lol (hormones).. I think the right word for it is "teenagers"
Then they usually come back around the age of 18 !!!!! So all is not lost, am still waiting for my youngest to come back, but every morning its still grunts and "kevin" attitude lol

Cat, no they wont scan me or do anything glos funding for IF has to be the worst, in fact it was on the news if I recall rightly that it is.
So this is why I asked the question, cos I got to work it out for myself, so do you reckon its likely I could be ovulating that late?
Aww Cat Im afraid it sounds like your slowly accepting a 3rd Cat, bless you being so kind to it.. is it likely to have a permanent home for Christmas, you know Christmas spirit and all that lol  

Jo. my god your sis must have really had enough by now! 

Hi Max, how you feeling now? Hows the healthy eating going? Ive been good but succumbed to a burger king at Cribbs causeway today whilst shopping with friend, ashamedly she sat there and ate a healthy jacket potato, while I stuffed like a rabbid dog.. who regrets it now lol  

Cleg,     to you hunny, Hope it will be Sat soon for you, and all over.. black slippers eh! sounds like my kinda slippers!

beena, hi and welcome, oh no please say thats not true about the EPO, Ive been taking strong ones this cycle, Im sure it was on the list on things to take on the info thread Minxy wrote, now Im panicking!! Good luck on your cycle. And dont listen to that Cleg one, (SShhhh! I'm whispering    >> she's delusioned, how she manages to type with that straight jacket on I dont know, bet its on the wrong way again !)  

Angel 83 glad your feeling better hun, some months can be so different than others....

Kellyo, I used those accupuncture ear beads too, and they didnt work for me, though I did find the accupuncture very relaxing

Anyway Hi to all, 
got my pc back Yeay !! Been nasty christmas shopping today, I got my GDD one of those "build a bears" theyre so sweet you have the teddy bear made up and can have a beating heart etc put in it, and then buy really sweet clothes for it.and it gets a birth certificate.. I want one now !! queued for bloody ages, Im not the most patient queuer, but the lady stuffing the bear made my day.. shes said "whos it for?" and I said my Granddaughter and she was "NO WAY!! your winding me up, you cant have a GDD your too young!" and kept on and on and on ... one time I didnt mind someone going on and on lol ..   Made my day, wish my body thought the same !


----------



## max_8579

Gosh iwonderd what was happening when i logged in and everything was orange! 

  Hiya fi,im ok thanx hun,how are you?

    I did really well on 1st week,lost 4pounds,this week my hubby is away so im enjoying the peace and eating whatever whenever  Im so naughty. 

  Hi to everyone,hope your ok.xxx


----------



## KELLYO

Evening all

Isn't this orange nice....... thought one of the trick or treaters had put a curse on my computer lol  

Have you had many trick or treaters around, you wouldnt believe how many i've had with no parents anywhere to be seen. Personally i think its shocking to be sending your kid round to comlete strangers houses with not an adult in site. What if some crazed nutter was out there. The kids i've had round definately aren't older than 9. 

Well rant over, ive been complaining all evening to DH about it so thought i'd complain to you lot too x x x


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg   good luck for friday and we shall miss you whilst you're in hospital 

fi ive just scoffed fish and chips so dont worry! its nearly christmas so its pigging out time init   

im not sure who asked about EPO but im pretty sure you can take it from af till ovulation but not after... correct me if im wrong though!   

kel hope work wasnt too bad

kellyo the orange scared me when i signed in!   

cat, hows the cats? lol ... bless you adopting one   want two more? mine are being sods   

max, hey hun, how longs dh away for?

oh and fi, i made one of them bears before! they are soooo cute.... the dog has it now and its held together really well considered! 

talking of my pup, hes been to the vets today for the lump under his tongue as its still not better so the vet wanted to sedate him to look at it properly.... hes booked in for friday now to have that and his bits snipped off too   saves on two lots of sedation for him though this way. im gonna be pacing about though worrying about him, the little monkey   

so can someone explain to me if i have pcos?   i still dont get it! 

jo xxx


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Jo

Has your doc said you've got pcos? 

My friend has it and she hasn't had a period for about 9 years, hers is very severe she's currently taking drugs at the moment to induce a period but we arent hopeful as she's done it so many times before. Other than her case i'm not too clued up on pcos.

Kelly x x x


----------



## NuttyJo

nah no doc has mentioned pcos before to me but someone on here did and now im confused! (doesnt take a lot lol   )


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all, hope everyone is ok!

Jo - I have PCOS and mine was diagnosed when I went for follicle tracking scans the last time I was on clomid. It means that you have many small cysts/follicles on each ovary and instead of a follicle growing large and leading to ovulation each month, they all stay around 5-8mm and none take the lead. I therefore never ovulate and do not have periods if I dont take clomid. You're consultant would have said if you have it. It also shows in the hormone levels on blood tests.

Any way, for an update, I feel so down today, I'm having a bad week at work and then my little cousin, who is 14 months and since being born 3 months premature has always had problems, has been rushed into hospital and my aunt and uncle have been told to expect the worst. Then to top it off, I thought I call to see if my blood test results were in. I was so sure that would cheer me up as I had lots of (what I thought was) ovulation pain, any way they told me my progesterone levels were 1 on the first test and 0.9 on the second. So clomid didn't work! I cried for so long, I can't believe it as my previous 2 cycles of 100mg last time both worked. So I've now got to take 150mg next month which I'm a bit scared of as I don't want worse side effects or an increase risk of OHSS (as some of you have had on lower doses). 

Sorry to go on and for you having to read such a long message, but it really helps talking to you girls!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry for the sad news today kjm   i hope it all works out for your cousin   keep us updated  

ok, so i dont think i have pcos then. just endo cysts.... i think   lol 

got a whole load of baby clothes staring at me right now.... sis wants me to sell them on ebay for her. half of them still have tags on! her midwife said they will start her off if the labour doesnt progress soon as shes very uncomfortable right now and babies head is as far down as it can go so it should be anytime now really. waters havnt broke yet though

gotta take dh to hospital tomorrow for some tests on his eyes as hes on some pills that can make him blind   blumin hope not! hes got to do a wee sample too as they can also effect his liver..... they dont sound good do they! hmmm, may ask if they can effect sperm... never thought about that before   

  to everyone who needs them


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    He went yesterday and comes back sat,he doing a course called spinal touch in devon,its so strange here,very quiet.

    We arent apart very often.x

    I havent had any trick or treaters round here at all,we usally get a lot,i think everyones deserting me


----------



## kellixxx

Wow love the new look    

I know what yuou mean fi  


Im ok just getting very tired


kel


----------



## cleg

right me eyes are going funny girls so if the spelling is wrong blame the drink site colour 

right who is quitting the evil weed ?? i quit last march the 12th to be precise  i got my letter through for 1st appointment with fertility con + that was it, although i had been told to stop before through my asthma + having cancerous cells found in neck of womb it wasnt the jolt i needed but wanting this soooo bad i just stopped, i always say that whatever you find to help you through then go for it, i personally went cold turkey + you know it did not bother me + only wish i had done it a long time before, there were times when i thought of lighting up + believe you me what i have been through the past 18 month would have justified a ciggie but i thought why undo all that hard work + i stuck to my guns + i feel great for doing that, i have gained weight + was under no illusion i would do so so you be prepared  doesnt matter if you are good with the treats your metabalism will naturally slow down as nicotine speeds it up, + you need lotsa vit C it drags the nicotine out of your system quicker + i found lotsa grapefruit juice + capsules to be good , you will get there honest you just have to be in the right frame of mind

DONT EVER THINK YOU ARE BEING FORCED or you wont do it, it has got to be your choice + when the time is right you will know + will succeed 

ooo hark me ey 

aaaww bless you all for saying your gonna miss me but you have forgot that i will have the week off so will be tormenting the living daylights out of you 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

I have got a banging head since staring at this bright orange.x


----------



## KaTiEE

Ooo, liking the orange...

Hi Fi, how are you? I'm not an expert but have really irregular cycles so have tried to look into how it all works. From what I've read, it seems that long cycles don't necessarily mean there is no ovulation, even if cycles are 40-50 days, I don't think ovulation on day 30ish is out of the question. The trouble is, with variable cycles it can get very expensive to use OPKs long enough to find out... I had to use three kits one month (before clomid!).

Cleg, will be thinking of you on Friday  Had a small part of what you're having 4 years ago (1 tube removed), and physically my body healed up really quickly, hope it's the same for you x     

Hi beena, welcome to the clomid thread! And hi too to angel83, good luck with cycle 2 both of you! 

Hi kelli, so glad to hear that DD starting to get used to the idea of a new brother or sister...  

Jo, still no news from your sis? I don't know anything about cysts/pcos, sorry... Aw, your poor pup, a lump under his tongue and he's going to lose his bits. I was (stupidly) really nervous when we took our little kitty in to be neutered... she was back up to speed and causing mischief within 24hours! 

Max, well done for losing 4lbs, that's brilliant! 

Cat, I've got a cat that might need adopting too... she's very cute and only a complete pain in the neck some of the time 

Hi kelly, sorry to hear your blood test results weren't good  Do they understand why it isn't working now if it worked before? Good luck for 150mg   

And kellyo, I'm just amazed when I see younger kiddies wandering round on their own trick or treating, you wonder what goes on in their parents minds... luckily I haven't had any round but had bought some fun-size packs of maltesers just in case, will have to eat them myself now 

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you are all really well 

So AF has finally arrived today   Was expecting it but you still cling on to the tiniest bit of hope don't you? So, that's one cycle down, 3 more to go... IVF feels a step closer today 

BTW, thank you whoever made my bubbles 377, I'm liking the lucky 7s idea. Think I need all the luck I can get 

Katie x


----------



## cleg

max dont thbink i can cope on here much longer with this colour   didnt seem as bright last year  

Katie thanx for your wishes   this op will be a doddle as now like to think am a old hand    this will be 4th lap + had a laparotomy in jan, hoping it will all be worth it in the end  

big huge  's to you hun for that nasty A/F turning up, gut wrenching even when you expect it  

xxx


----------



## maj79

This orabge is making my eyes   

'Ello all  

Bena welcome to the madness hun and good luck with this cycle   

Katiee sorry you got your AF  

Kel hun you better be taking it easy back in workor not  

Jo hows your sis  

Oh thats it brain froze   Hello FIFI, Max, cat ,Cleg, Kellyo, K.J.M and all the multitudes I have forgotten   hope you are all fine and dandy    

Well I start work on Tuesday,in not a  fantastic job with fantastic pay but it's something and I get my own golf buggy type thing to drive round the site so people had better be ware  

Em x


----------



## cleg

oh you are gonna be like one of those mad owld biddies in their chariots aint you bezzing round the site mowing people down  

move out of the way i am coming through  

have fun hun     (glad i aint in the area  ) 

xxx


----------



## angel83

Thanks Cleg

I really appreciate the tips and advice for quitting..

I needed that support today, yesterday was a total failure, but im starting a fresh tonight..

Angel83


----------



## cleg

angel you'll do it when your ready hun  i would say the worst day i had was about day 4 when the novelty had wore off  i do think that because DP didnt quit that was a safety blanket as there was always a ciggie there if i wanted one, i coiuld never have smoked my last + had none there as think that gets to you more, you want what you havent got whereas if you have the *** there its purely your choice weather to light up or not + is a true test of will power which makes you feel good when you succeed  i used chewy too, just the normal sort, everytime felt like a smoke popped a chewy in just to take your mind off it 

have you popped onto the quitting thread ?? heres the link if you havent hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=90.0

hows all me other ickle fairies today ??, jo, cat, fi, kelli, kelly, katie, lawsy, angel d, angelus, max, maj, rosie, hope you are all well + being good 

xxx


----------



## angel83

Thanks Cleg

I appreciate it...

Are you going into hospital tomorrow??

Is so good luck for whatever your having done...

Angel83


----------



## cleg

yep hosp tommorow to have tubes removed, not impressed that have to stay in overnight + have moaned that i want to come home already   its only cos i dont wanna miss me soaps  

xxx


----------



## angel83

Thats sounds awful, im very sorry to hear that you have to go through that.

Hope everything works out ok...


Angel83


----------



## cleg

they better out than in hun put it that way + i'll be fine, just keyhole surgery  

thanx  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

*CLEG* What time ya going to hozzie?
Got me marker pens ready 
Txt me when you're awake hunni 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## cleg

what time you gonna be up hun cos its bout 5 for me     have to be on ward for 7.45 so set off at 7 still asleep  

will txt when can hunny  

xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Will have my mob on so anytime 
What an early start eh!  I was up at 5 am the morning of my op, as had to take some meds and can't take them without water, and couldn't drink after 5:30 am, it was a knackering day so sympathise 
I will save all my rude txts for you  
Would you prefer red, black or blue marker pen for my artistic creations on ya 



Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## cleg

tell you what Gayn push the boat out ey + we'll have all the colours 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

cleg said:


> tell you what Gayn push the boat out ey + we'll have all the colours
> 
> xxx


----------



## cleg

welll its not to much to ask is it, if you gonna draw on me i want it nice + bright 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Good luck cleg,hope everything goes well.


----------



## angel83

Just thought id ask

Has anyone ever had an MRI Scan before. I have one today and im a bit nervous about it....

I took carpel Tunnel when i had my first Preg, it didnt go away after the birth, and i had to have an operation on 1 hand, which didnt work. So now before they operate again on both hands, i have to have this MRI Scan.... Lovely!!!!

I went for the scan last week and they refused to do it cause of my clomid and possible chance of preg, and guess what, i took my AF the next day - so we agreed on today CD 9 as i wont even have ovulated yet....

Angel83


----------



## cleg

no not had one hunny but sure you will be ok   sorry you have had such bother with your hands, my friend has weak wrists after having her baby (5mnths now) she wont go for the op but have told her to consider it as baby gets older she gains weight + the stress on her wrists could make them give way at any time

hope all goes well   your very brave for having the op, will you be able to use your hands afterwards? sorry if thats a dense ?? but i am bit    

xxx


----------



## angel83

I have to say cleg that your rists do give way as the baby gets bigger...

Its quite a worrying issue, i was unable to use my hand for about 10days after the op, but it took 3months for full sensation to come back.. 

I had the op awake to as i didnt want to stay in overnight away from my Son... It was terrifying.

And then to descover that it didnt even work, arghhhhhh

Angel83


----------



## cleg

lets hope this time they do it right + you heal well + quick afterwards   not a nice thing to have to go through but worth the outcome ey  

are you staying awake this time too ??

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just  a quickie, will catch up later 

Angel Ive had one and its really not too bad, my advice is take a cd in with you and they will put some music on to help you feel comfortable, I was worried but found it not too bad at all honesltly, good luck


----------



## angel83

That you Crazy will def take a CD

Cleg, i dont know yet if ill be having surgery again or not, it all depends on the outcome of todays MRI results......

So it will be a while before anymore is done...

If i get preg in between i wont be able to have surgery anyway... And id rather be preg again than cured.....

Angel83


----------



## lawsy

Good luck Cleg xxxxxxxx Hi everyone else.

Quick question, 1st mth had massive ovulation pains, now on day 17 n only mild ones n sex hurt abit. Want to start progesterone cream but not sure when to? Anyone know xxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Lawsy

How long is your cycles usually? 

progesterone cream can this be purchsed or where you perscribed it?...


Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck cleg!   

lawsy what is progesterone cream?   

no news on my sis yet although she said she thought she had wet herself last night but it could have been her waters breaking as shes not sure lol   i think it was just wee... shes taking after cat lol

hello fi, kel, kelly, maj, max, cat, angel83, kellyo, rosie, mrs chaos.... everyone. hope you're all ok


----------



## kellixxx

Hiya all me nutty mates how are you all?

Cleg hope you ok.xx


Em new job? so no more ff in the day time them??

Sorry im ssooo bad at personals now im back at work but i am keeping an eye on you all  


kel


----------



## angel83

I havent smoked in 17hours,
I havent smoked in 17hours,
I havent smoked in 17hours,
I havent smoked in 17hours,
I havent smoked in 17hours,

I can do this


----------



## kellixxx

Well done and keep it up.xxx


yes you can do this


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angel that is very very very good well done  

Big   to Cleg for tomorrow x 

Big hug to Angel for poorly wrists  

Big Hug to Fi for constantly telling everyone I am pissy big knockers  

Big Hug to Kelli, SS and Angelus ..or otherwise known as the Bump Buddies ..lol  

Big hug to all the newbies and our new moderator  

Big Hug to Rosie ..who we all miss  

Big hugs to everyone else ..better dash as lots of work to be done  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Aawww cat i think you deserve a BIG group   for all them hugs


kel


----------



## lawsy

Progesterone cream is a natural cream that helps regulate cycle, boosts progesterone levels n therefore helps implantation n helps prevent miscarriage. You can buy it on line. Oh, also helps with pmt n other pms. use it from ovulation until af n can use up until 12wks I think to help pg hormone levels.

My cycles have recently been 33 days. Oh n well done angel 83 with not smoking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh might be worth getting some of that! will try anything


----------



## Kitten 41

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me...  I saw some posts previous regarding ovulation kits (especially the expensive ones!!!!).  I spent a fortune on them and tested and tested and could not get a confirmation of ovulation from the thing  .  The month that I got my BFP according to the tests I had not ovulated - wierd or what!  The only meds I was taking was 50mg Clomid and using PreSeed.

Love, Helen


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi everyone

Back from my mini holiday in Devon, it was our wedding anniversary yesterday (i spent the last one in hospital being induced!) so this time we went for a nice meal at a lovely restaurant in Dartmouth, and tomorrow is Lily's first birthday so I am quite excited - not that she will have a clue about what is going on.

I brought back fudge for everyone!!!!  

Finished taking my norethisterone on monday, still no sign of AF so am carrying my Clomid around just waiting to take it.... maybe tomorrow will be AF day.

Hope everyone is well, had a little scan through but lots of pages in the 3 days I have been gone - Cleg are you in tomorrow? Good luck.

Rach
x


----------



## lawsy

Jo I know what u mean, it's called serenity cream, mine took a while to come tho. So this mth is the first that I have used it properly.

Stalyvegas, good luck xx

Kitten 41, good to know it was sooo obvious when I ovulated last mth cos of pain cd16 n none as yet!!!

Cleg, hope all went well love xx

I really feel quite negative about the whole ttc thing this mth, dunno why? Been bedding every other day, as told, but just don't feel like I will have anymore. I keep dreaming that I have just given birth to twin boys, weirdo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelus

Right..firstly i wanted to say hello to all. Sorry no personals..too many pages to catch up on but have been checking up on you all.

Wanted to add something about AF frequency...ovulating etc. I have a body that quite simply does what the hell it pleases when it pleases and so i wanted to give you girls some extra hope because none of you can actually see inside and know really whats going on. I had no AF, major cysts which were causing me agony, was NOT ON CLOMID as it had been stopped because of the cysts and somehow i still managed to ovulate with no signs and fall pregnant. NEVER give up hope that your bodies are useless without the drug. My Gynae history is appalling and my little miracle is wriggling around in my tummy being proof that you just never know whats going to happen. We had given up hope and were back to making love because we wanted to not because it was the right time. Try it...you never know. 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

Hi All I can predict now that I am going to be really bad at personals now  

Just wanted to wish Cleg loadssssssssssss of luck for tomorrow    

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all,
have read posts but having a memory lapse so will do the bits I can remember,

Firstly, Cleg, thinking of you tomorrow  , roll on Sat (but not for me I'll be a year older ! gulp! ), did text you earlier dont know if you got it.....
a whole week of Cleg on convalescense next week eh girls! what a lovely tonic.... The nutty one 24/7!!..
Bring it on Clegers !! 

Angelus, bless you hun  , putting on that inspirational message thankyou. How are you feeling? any cravings yet, when the nausea lifts and lets you?

PBB incontiCat, why was I the only one not to get a hug ? 

Hi Lawsy, Ive read about progesterone pessaries, they use them a lot in America, wonder if its the same kinda stuff?
Those dreams are so bitter sweet aren't they, hows the in law hotel going?

Hi Kelli, Jo, Maj and anyone else Ive missed

Thank you kitten for the info on ovulation

Angel, great going with the ****, hope the mri went ok 

xx


----------



## cleg

Fi sorry hun i did get your txt whilst in B&Q  + then phone went dead  its on charge as we speak 

thank you so much hun it meant alot + will txt when am ""normal"" tommorow  

+ to all you other lovelys that have wished me luck big ta to you all 

As for week off by eck there better be some on ehere for me to  to or there will be posts + posts of just moi rambling 

sorry not on for long, have to do the rounds + then off for very early night 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

fi i didnt get a hug either.... are we outcasts?   

good luck for tomorrow clegless, i will be here to keep you company all week   (lucky you hey!!!   ) 

i never thought i would be saying this... but... i miss the crazy pills! my boobs are hurting again like they did the other month when i didnt take them   although could be due to laying on them whilst having a nap earlier  

night night everyone xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi didn't mean to miss your hug off hunny was speed typing and trying to work at the same time  [fly]         [/fly]

Jo [fly]          [/fly] sorry hunny .. was just typing like a loony and then had to go as was working so didn't mean to miss you off hunny thats why I did a communal hug 

Cleg..  Lots of love to you for tomorrow hunny .. ooh I just love that anasthetic feeling.. isn't it wierd how you feel like you wake up straight away tho.. that always amazes me and I have had a few general anasthetics (can't spell!)

Em ..How are you hunny ? 

Lawsy  its wierd when you have dreams like that isn't it..and can be upsetting..

Stalyvegas ..Hope the nasty witch hurries up and stops messing you about 

Sukie ..How are you hunny? 

Hi Kitten 

Jo ..Your poor sister bet she is getting cheesed off ..although did I read it wasn't due until Nov?  how are you?

Kelli ..thanks for my hug hunny .. I am officially the huggy monster    (well I have to try and get rid of my pissy reputation somehow  ) so I am going to be the big knocker huggy monster instead .. cos I havn't spilt pee down me for at least a month now !!

Right now to anyone I have missed off today here is a big hug for you [fly]          [/fly]
Do you know I havn't got a clue what day of my cycle I am on because it was abandoned and it doesn't look like I am going to get a cancellation app at the hospital ..I have given up thinking about it .. guess that is a good thing rather than thinking of what was not to be 

I am quite positive now generally .. I don't know why and getting AF will prob still make me cry ..cos that always rubs it in doesn't it .. I thought to myself this morning when I walked past someone who was heavily pregnant and obviously had learning difficulties .. if I had the choice of coming back with problems but able to get pregnant and have a baby would I .. its strange the thoughts you get .. I seem to have seen loads of pregnant ladies today.. one with a tiny top on so I saw all of her huge bump.. I hope I don't ever grow to resent pregnant women in general..because it is what I want so much .. so I would never want to but when I see ones that drink and smoke drugs etc I do resent them..for being so lucky ..and yet so stupid to take it for granted ..the truly amazing gift of life.. I pray that all of you get to experience that gift ..         because you would make some bloomin great Mummy's  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]*  54 sleeps to go until Christmas yay   * [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

*55 sleeps to go til BOXING DAY Yeay!!*

*Ooops! I'm gone*  ........................... woosh >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and not long to get this nasty year out of the way .. 2007 is one to forget for sooo many reasons!

Off to bed now nighty night x
Cat x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Just wanted to say good luck Cleg, hope it goes well and dont worry dont think much will go on in the soaps tomorrow, seems to have happened with the weddings the last couple of days...although I'm thinking Bradley will see the video of Max and Stacey (if you watch eastenders - I'm addicted to them all!) Any way, good luck!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah my sis isnt due till 7th november but the midwife keeps saying 'it'll be out before the next appointment with me next week' etc and then the pains and stuff gets her hopes up.... am going to walk her about town like a loony this morning as thats what started her off with her first baby. im a nice sister arnt i   

this is just a flying visit as im off to take my fur baby to the vets, hes having his bits cut off and they will be checking his tongue. am like a nervous parent   hope he will be ok! feel really bad as hes not been allowed to eat since 6pm last night bless him and he keeps looking up at me with his little sad eyes.... 

catch up later xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ouch ..glad I am not a dog     to the doggy and to Mummy Jo  

         
to everyone xx 

Cat x


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

Quick update.....

Still havent smoked its been 36 hours now, and i have to say the cravings are becoming less and less.. Yipee

MRI was scary as hell... Very noisy. I had to lie so so still for 20mins on 1 side and 20mins on the other and i couldnt even fall asleep cause it was so noisy....

   to everyone. 
Thanks for your support, i def need encouragement....

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angel ...You are doing really well hun          to keep you going .. the tic tacs seem a good idea x
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick good morning to you all  


cant stop on  


kel


----------



## KELLYO

Morning girls

Wow can't believe how much goes on when you dont log on for a couple of days......its amazing  

Went for my 3rd folicle tracking scan last night and how have a folicle of 27mm (think i must be a contender for the guiness book of records now) and my lining ios 9.5 mm. Ive got to go back ion on sat for another scan to see if i've ovulated. Personally i think the doc is secretly hoping it gets to monstorous proportions so he can get it published in a medical mag     Maybe thats where i'll get my 15 mins of fame! 

Take care girls, im off to read whats been going on the last few days and it seems everyone has needed a hug so here's a few


----------



## angel83

Well girls im off work now for the weekend....

Dont get much change to pop on over the weekend.

sending you all some  .

chat Monday.

NOT GOING TO SMOKE I PROMISE

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck for the not smoking angel83  

kellyo   thats a mega follie! lining is looking nice and thick too... did you try selenium? 

cat, ta for the extra hugs! have some back  

just got home with loki, they've fitted him with a lampshade so he keeps taking me out with it and walking about like hes drunk... poor baby. it looks so sore   i feel so mean! am cooking him a lovely dinner of rice and chicken though and got him a nice bone as a treat bless him

andys off out tonight to see his mate so im gonna be on here bored and watching my baby sleeping

whats everyone else up to?


----------



## DougalsTwin

Evening all...
Just popping on before DH gets home. (Still not home from work?)
Hoping to con him into having a take out.

Getting nervy - AF due on Tuesday (Second lot of clomid) - my side effects this month have been TOTALLY different to last month.
Had a massive sob last night for absolutely no reason whatsoever. 
DH came in half way through and he thought I'd smashed the car up  

Good things this weekend:
Going to see the Foo Fighters tomorrow night at Manchester
Going car shopping. (my car is terminally ill and DH is taking me to look at minis!!!) I feel such a lucky girl!

any hoo, I've waffled on long enough.....

 to anyone who needs one today....


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
just letting you know I've heard from our Cleg.
The op went well but the poor love is being a bit sick from the anaesthetic 
She said to let you all know 
Will keep you posted 
Am sure the nutter will be back with us before we know it  
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks for the update gayn... does she have her mobile stashed away somewhere?   may text her if she has! 

 cleggles


----------



## Mrs Chaos

I daren't ask where she might have it stashed Jo  with Cleg...owt is possible


----------



## NuttyJo

so true! i dread to think what else she may have smuggled in with her


----------



## Mrs Chaos

I feel sorry for the nursing staff   bet she's running rings around them and insisting they give her a rundown on what's happened in all the soaps...had visions of her having rigged a tv up in theatre!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just heard from her too, you beat me to it mrs chaos lol..... at least its over and our cleg will be back with us soon, poor thing feeling nauseaus after op not nice.... just hope she sleeps it off soon


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah them poor nurses will have a whole dictionary of "cleg" new words before the nights out.... remember Jo we should have done a print up of your Clegictionary for her to hand out 
Anyhow Mrs Chaos from what Ive read shes just replaced us with another nutter in you until she returns lol


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I give up with my body. I have had a 'discharge' on and off since AF finished, I thought the twinges I was feeling was beginings of ov pains, but now today I have had bright red spotting  it seems to have worn off but still haven't got a clue what is happening  

Cleg ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun. Can just see you having all the nurses running round after you.
Gayn ~ Are you sure she didn't just get the nurses to run out the ward to text you  
Jo ~ loads of    to you and furbaby
DouglasTwin ~ You have a very fun and busy weekend this weekend
Angel83 ~ Well done on the no smoking hun 
Cat ~ Glad to see you are feeling a little more positive hun   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Shelley  I wouldn't put owt past madam Cleg


----------



## Crazy Fi

shelley, what strenght are you on, I was having spotting last cycle around "O" and was told by doctor that the hormones can cause a slight servical erosion,especially if theres been a recent dosage increase or the other option was a slight bleed at "O" time can happen.. hope that helps


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks Fi This is only my 2nd cycle at 50mg, no se's 1st time but had AF from hell


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well girls I am officialy the Mummy of 3 cats..cos the little skinny one has moved in ..bless her she is so thin.. so she has been having a dinner of Iams and titbits of ham.. she cuddles up next to me..sooo sweet and the other two cats are not at all bothered by her.. so might have to put a poll on here as to what to call her .. I don't mind if she does have another home cos she is obviously not fed enough cos you can feel all her ribs etc which you def can't on mine ..and there are fireworks going off everywhere so they obviously don't care about her..

So girls what should I call her .. she is tabby and white and def a girl ..cos have checked her rear end lol ..she is sat on my paper recycling box now cos she likes to be next to me ..and just keeps rubbing against me ... bugger there is a hug massive spider crawling towards my leg argh!! 

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Aww bless she sounds lovely 
What about Chloe (seeing as you're a clomid chick?)
 Feel free to laugh in my general direction 

I'd suggest worming her if she's so thin hun and flea tx her 

Hope she goes on ok 

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

i like the name Tilly! 

and yeah would defo worm and flea treat her to be on the safe side
xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat Ive studied her and I think she looks like a cuddlesCat , shes a mixture of many colours isnt she ?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Jo that create a teddy I got the other day... on her birth certificate I named her Tilly lol...great minds think alike


----------



## angelus

Oh she is a pretty little cat. I think you should call her NOODLES xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

am i missing a piccy of her somewhere?

omg thats a bit scary fi... are we sharing a braincell? lol


----------



## Foxyflug

Just popped in to say hi......am new to all this so go slowly with all your abbreviations for me!

I'm a mother of two (16 and 12) but trying again with a new partner and on my second go with Chlomid. All your posts are soooooo interesting, thanks ladies!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh those are nice I already have a Cleo ..so Chloe may be too similar but very pretty tho.. Tilly is nice .. how do we do those vote things ? cos we could put it to a vote couldn't we.. 
as long as I don't end up having to call out anything rude lol .. it has to pass the Tesco test..i.e you have to be able to shout it out and not be embarrased lol..

I wish more parents would apply that rule ..then maybe we wouldn't have so many Chardonnay's etc (no offence if anyone has a Chardonnay lol ) 

Jo have I got your mobile no.. umm will check and send you pic and to anyone else who wants to see her.. Fi she is mainly Tabby and white.. and yes flea and worming a must .. makes me itch thinking about it ! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mrs Chaos if you pm me your mobile I will text a pic to you too .. x


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi 
foxyflug, welcome to us nutty broads thread.... its what the clomid does to you, did yo get my pm ok? 
Just jump in, and youll soon get to know us... Cat wheres that bit on here that shows abbreviations?

Cat..Ok so Cuddlescat went down like a lump of lead ..... she does does look very sweet


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome to the nuthouse foxyflug  

let me know when you work out how to make a poll thingybob

ok i have a few more names: tilly, toffee, willow, toots.... lots more!


----------



## Foxyflug

Thanks Fi, yep I got your pm....will def be shopping for decaf tea tomorrow, can't live without it......and will save the selenium for next month.....if there is a next month on chlomid. (feeling optimistic today!)


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Welcome to FF and the Clomid girls Foxyflug,
if you need some help in getting to know what the abbreviations mean this might help hun  CLICK HERE

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Foxyflug ..welcome to the clomid thread x

Fi .... We will put it to the vote when we have some more names ..

Angelus.. she is cute ..Noodles thats funny cos she did try and eat my noodles off my stirfry lol 

Just need a few more and we will put a poll up ....shall I leave it up until tomorrow night and then will add all the names sugggested to the poll and you can vote away..

Ok Jo will have a go at setting one up  
Cat x


----------



## Foxyflug

Thanx Mrs Chaos......that really helps!

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

am feeling tired as didnt sleep well last night (worrying about pups operation) and so going to have an early night. 

hope you find a name soon cat

night night everyone  

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have put the poll up but will continue to add any more names up until tomorrow night .. whatever has the highest vote on Monday night will be her name.. 

Night Jo ...he will be fine hunny and it will prob calm him down a bit thanks for the names have you voted yet?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh not voted yet.... will do that now and then off to bed for nice dreams about hunky men i think


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh that sounds good ..ooh might have to look at Rugby player pics before going to bed lol 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all.

        I minght sound thick asking this but,you know how you have to be a certain weight to get ivf on national health? Well what about if your paying for it? Is there still rules?x


----------



## max_8579

fi   

  Hope u have a great day FI.xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]  [/fly] [fly]  *Happy Birthday Fi * [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## ccoombes

morning max-8759 im not really sure, i know when i was going private i was tiold to watch my weight but they never said anything about it affecting my tx, that was only said by an NHS cons, sorry i cant really help.


----------



## NuttyJo

hi max, sorry i dont know the answer to your question. hope someone can answer it for you shortly 

    HAPPY BIRTHDAY FI!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think it varies from place to place Max hun, so best to phone up your particular fert clinic/hospital and ask them..

Well just watched a film and it made me       

Have a good day girls x


----------



## NuttyJo

awww what film was that cat?


----------



## angelus

FI ......


----------



## lawsy

Hi, ok here goes.....
Fi- All goin well with the inlaws, first time we've seen em since we got engaged n they're lovely, just having to have very quiet sessions!!!!

Cleg- speedy recovery love!!! xx

Jo- hope all goes well with sis n Loki is ok?

angel83- well done with not smoking, keep it up!!

Dougalstwin- my symptoms have been totally diff on this second round easier I think.

Foxyflug- welcome I am also on Clomid with new partner with two kids from previous relationship.

Love to everyone else , luck n best wishes xxxxx

News for us, 3 kittens arrived at our house, 2 blue, 1 black, they're soooooooooooo cute! N my best mate who started trying the same month as us is pg, I am so envious, want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawsy

oh n   fi , enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi lawsy, loki is ok thanks but no news about sis yet. we're having a fireworks party tonight so hopefully that'll scare the baby out  

im really annoyed, just got home to a letter from the hospital telling me if i want scans then i have to go private as they dont have the time to scan me due to the amount of pregnancy scans they have to do   tactful! also it obviously means the gp hasnt spoken to them yet about whether im going back on clomid or not when af arrives next   arrrggghhhh i am fed up with the stupid nhs!   

rant over!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jo  hunni
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I am off to a Rugby Match now .. Jo I will give them the wink for you  

Cat x


----------



## Chinya

Hello!

Hows everyone doing, i'm still waiting to start my Colmid Tabs, will get there soon when
my cycle decides it time.

Starting to feel a bit  , but hay on a good note so glad i found this site.
Finally someone to talk to without feeling  .

Chinya X


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Chinya and welcome hope you find the support you need here,

Thank you ladies for all your lovely messages and texts xx  

having a lovely day and feeling very loved, woke up to breakfast in bed and extra pressies from DH (thought I knew what they all were) Just been round to DD and she had presies and a cake for me.. then went out with DH and my mum for lunch, Dh has said he'll take me anywhere I wanna go to today or absolutely anything I want if its possible he'll sort it for me, bless him   but fancied coming home and cosying up on sofa and now listening to my new cd and just chilling.. I could get used to this lol, being pampered this much .....

Big hugs to any ladies that need it  

Cat enjoy the rugby, where do I find this poll?

Lawsy glad your having a good time...

Mrs chaos have you heard from cleg? how is she this morning, do you know?

Angelus   , Max,ccombes and everyone else hi, hope you all enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
was just about to post Fi 
Had a txt from "The Cleg" and she is home 
Taking it easy as very sore, but sure she will sneak on here when her dh is off peeling her grapes  
Cleg, wishing you a speedy recovery my lovely 
Hope everyone else is ok? 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## kellixxx

Happy birthday fi fi  


Hello girls What did you call the kitten cat?


Well thats it from me sorry. im dashing off to the fireworks with dh and dd


All have fun what ever you are doing


kel


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

Hope everyone is enjoying bonfire night - wish we were off out but DH has man flu..... you would think the world has ended, he is having a nap at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Anyone got any info for me? Was given norethisteron to start a bleed so I could take my first clomid, finished the Nother.. on tuesday but still not sign of AF - getting narked now, anyone else had to wait ages?  When they did my progesterone test I bled less than a day after the tablets! Dont know whether to ring the hospital and mention that nothing is happenning. any views?

Ta
R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas it can take up to 10 days I think after you stop taking it ..and you will only get a bleed if in the right part of your cycle ..hope it comes soon for you x

Kelli ..we have set up a vote .. and it finishes tomorrow night..so get your votes in and if you have any more suggestions for names let me know..
Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies 

hope ur all well  

well it was a BFN for me this mth after all that i had to go through but either way im so so pleased.....................clomid (100mg) has given me a AF on day 38 ..........bear in mind ive not had a period since having my daughter who 4 in march   also 4 attempts of norethisterone &  2 attempts provera didnt make me bleed at highest dose

        

I know many woman hate AF arriving but im so so so pleased as its a big achievement for me 

I havent carried on with the clomid this mth as im not seeing fertility consultant till weds about the ohss/dvt etc & not sure what im supposed to be doing now, but its good as could do with a good AF to clear me out as they say  

for the 1st time in 6wks im feeling a little more positive  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yay     well done ad78!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angel Delight ..good luck hunny x


----------



## kellixxx

I cant find the vote cat?


But my dd thinks you should call it minxy  



Hope your all having fun

kel


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou ladies it means alot to me


----------



## cleg

missed loads like i knew i would with you gobby lot but i did read the comments about me ""stashing"" things in places   dont know what you mean (dirty burgers)  

Fi happy belated b-day for yesterday hunny so sorry i missed it but i do hope you had a good'en hunny  

Cat hope that leash you were on yesterday for the m,atch done the job of keeping you off the pitch   dirty girty you  

Gayn thanx for keeping them updated + making me giggle, dont mind you know i am only full of holes but it only hurts a bit when i laff     

Jo me matey   hunny  

eveyone else a big hello + sorry for no more personals, still tired as was awake from 4 yesterday morning till late last night + awake early again today, have done well + only took one lot of painkillers in the hosp when i woke up yesterday + 2 nurofen last night, if i can put up with the pain i would rather do that than pop pills,

tubes are out so there is no more TTC pressure for us each month + what a weight lifted that is, bit sad they are gone cos they were mine, but glad, if you get me   

be good you lot  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I wouldn't be on the pitch Cleg I would be in the showers ..err offering to be the soap lol ..how are you feeling now hun.. Kelli it is on another thread under clomid girls..err called name me or something.. Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Cleg ~ glad too see you are out of hosp and feeling ok ish  
Fi ~ Sorry I missed your birthday, sounds like you had a fab time being pampered. Did you manage to strech it out to today too  
Jo ~ Pants about that letter from hosp. Feeling the same with my hosp as not having anything done to check if its working   
Cat ~ I used to go on St Johns duties. I got banned from the rugby players changing rooms, not sure why 
angeldelight ~ Glad things are looking up hun  
Hi newbies    and welcome to the   house  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi girlies,

Hope ur ALL ok?

Ad78 that's great about ur AF good luck!!!!!!!!
Shellebell, I'm not being monitored either, it's hard as u have no idea wot is goin on in there! I'm just praying it works!
Cleg, glad op went well n the 3mths goes sooooooooooo fast n feb is here before u know it. xxx

Love to everyone else day 20 today n already bored of waiting, especially cos my bf just told me she's pg xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 13 days to go before af, well has been last two mths!


----------



## maj79

Cleg glad you are back home and recovering, hope you can laugh again soon  

Fi happy birthday for yesterday hun, sorry it's late but I wasnt on yesterday

Hello to everyone else


----------



## cleg

oh i can laugh hunny just hurts a wee bit   anyhoo cant help but laff on here some of the things you read like that mucky moo cat + those dirty rugby players  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I try not to read those bits as it makes   with being so conservative !!!!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning ladies

Getting seriously naffed off - not be able to sleep past 6am since the clocks went back and its getting on my nerves! Also now on day 8 and no AF, have the clomid sitting in the drawer and still nothing....  pharmacist reckons the norethisterone hasnt worked and I should ring the gyne! Why is nothing ever easy?

Cleg, hope you are feeling better.

Rx


----------



## angel83

Hi All

Hope you are all well.

Read all your lovely messages of support.... 

          

Im such a failure, I smoked all bloody weekend, i cant believe how stupid i am.

I was on a roll too

Well i quit again today - what a joke!

Hope your sleeping pattern improves Stalyvegas
Cleg glad your op is over and your feeling better
Fi happy birthday for saturday

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Morning all hope your all fine   to all



kel


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Angela hun  
don't beat yourself up about lapsing, it is _*such * _ a difficult thing to do, and only smokers or ex smokers can ever appreciate just how hard it is. 
Have you tried using nrt? My dh quit shortly after me and used the patches and they *really * helped him a lot. If you are struggling why not give them a go? You can get mints, gum, patches, even one which looks like a ciggie ...you may find they help?  
Have you joined the giving up smoking thread? You will get such support from the ladies and gents on there, pop in and have a read of some of the journeys of other members.
No-one is going to tell you off hunni, IF is hard enough and trying to watch weight/lose weight, cut down on treats like choccy and alcohol and quit smoking...whilst opening up the most private areas of your personal relationships whilst on this IF merry go round...well...stresses and strains are inevitable 
Keep your chin up and take one day at a time 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83

Thank you Gayn

Havent smoked at all today.. so ill see what happens..

Where is everyone today - its oh so quite shh shh its oh so still shh shh very peaceful until i cause an awful big riot...  

Thats me singing to you girls, to see if you'll all come out to chat... 

ok its official clomid has sent me  

angel83


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as managed to finally get some time to log on. 

Firstly thank you Gayn for covering the modding for me. It's very much appreciated. I'm hoping it won't be too long before Emilia is a bit more settled and I'm at least getting some sleep at night. At the moment she is a nocturnal night feeder so I spend days trying to catch up on a bit of sleep here and there. Not sure how long they take to settle down into a routine? 

Thank you everone who left lovely messages on the announcement board for us. It was very emotional reading them. Hope all you girls are well - I miss you all.

Well, going to attempt to answer some PMs now. Take care and hope to be back with you very soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## lawsy

Rosie, both you n emilia look gorg!!! xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Shes perfect   And you look Sssooo well

kel


----------



## Rosie P

Thank you girls. I think the euphoria of having lovely Emilia counteracts the lack of sleep and bags under the eyes!

Take care girls and hope to be back with you once things are a bit more settled here.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Ok rosie you and your family all take care AND REST REST REST   


kel


----------



## maj79

Rosie she is absolutly gorgousssssss, glad you aren't feeling to bad and it is great to hear from you  

Hi All how are you all doing   

Angel83 I have tried to give up about a zillion times and still havent done it so well done for how long you have managed  

Stalyvegas I am the opposite to you, Iam not getting to slepp till early hours of the morning and it is doing my head in, hope it settles for you soon  

Kelllliiiiiiiiii OMG a miracle has happened we are on at the same time


----------



## angelus

Rosie... oh she is just gorgeous....you clever girl you!!! Glad to see you are both well.

xxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

ahhhhhhh Rosie that is such a beautiful picture..... I cried!!!!!!!  

Bored of still no AF so rang consultant, Norethiste blah blah blah  hasnt worked so cant take the clomid, got to go and get another prescription this time for abut 10 days to see if that gets things going! Fed up, feel like I rattle as I am taking so many pills at the moment.

Maj, I think I am getting worse, I only just managed to stay awake through Top Gear last night, and was asleep by 9 on the sofa wrapped in my DD baby blanket! Dont remember getting to bed, DH had to guide me there....  and was up at half 6! Bugger.  I find reading and a milky coffee sends me off usually! Hope you get some kip!

R
x


----------



## max_8579

Rosie she is so cute,glad your both well.xxx

Ive been dying to see a pic of her.x


----------



## cleg

awww Rosie yummy mummy   you both ,look absolutely beautiful together + she looks so right being held in your arms   seeee thats whats been missing all this time ey + now you have her so yes you must takecare + lookafter yourself, rest + be happy  

lovely to have you back on the boards hunny + anytime you have spare for us is much appreciated  

Angel dont be to hard on yourself with the puffing your loaf off all weekend, if you aint ready you aint ready + its not a huge problem hunny if you fall off the wagon, i have told you when you are ready it will feel right + you will do it  

Fi, Cat, Jo me little muckers where you lot at  causing bover somewhere  

hi to all this was just a quickie to see how all are, im ok still very sore but ok  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi everyone

well think my af is starting to slow down now, still in shock with the clomid working to bring my period bk (after no periods for 4 yrs)    

well i have my appointment with fertility consultant tommorow to discuss my clomid to see if can carry on (ttc natural this mth due to ohss) feeling a bit anxious but i suppose il know where i stand   

Rosie - your daughter's beautiful, im so pleased for you & dh  

Cleg - hope you feeling ok after your surgery & recover very soon  

Max - hope ur ok & well (thanks for the pm's) xx

Stalyvegas - sorry to hear the norethisterone not working for you too, i had this so many times & didnt work for me so they ended up just letting me take the clomid 2 days after taking last tablet, i no how u feel as its so fustrating and upsetting, i had ovarian drilling in july so was desperate to start the clomid as was told clomid after ov drill increases your chances, hope things pick up for you very soon  

Cat ,Lawsy ,Shellebell, jo - hope ur all ok too, thankyou for messages,  some people prob think im mad celebrating a period  


hi to fi, maj79, angelus, angel83, kelli  & anyone else ive missed   


Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Rosie - she is just beautiful and you look so happy!

Hi to everyone else - how you all doing ?

Well, I thought I was done with Clomid, but been given 1 more month so I'm here for another month....

Nix.


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

         

I feel like im ovulating today CD14. I have sore (.)(.) servere cramps, and very bloated. And guess what my DH is away with work until tomorrow night...  

This is early for me as i had a follicle tracking scan last month on CD 14 and the Cons said i would ovu 4 days or so after the scan....

So im really upset as this is another month of clomid waisted......

But on a good note i havent smoked since sunday and DH has bought the patches and he has quit with me...  

Thats Fantasic Nix - im so pleased for you .

Rosie congrats on your daughter, you look so happy..

Sorry for the miserable post 

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls ..just a very quick one from me .. as at work and totally manic as I am covering for my boss all of last week all of this week and by the looks of things all of next week when I am working reduced hours..cos my sil is having her op (kidney cancer) and I am looking after my two Nieces at their house.. so busy busy busy.. 

Rosie you look radiant in that picture and your little girl looks gorgeous.. 

Hello to everyone else ..Big Hug to you all   (I am the huggy monster ..I must hug) 

Well the puss cat is still in situ .. she has really decided my home is her home.. and the other cats are still tolerating her quite well.. I must have a look on the voting site and see what her name is .. although might extend it as wanted to add Minxy on there .. cos she looks just like a Minx and would be nice to name her after our lovely Minxy on here who is the absolute oracle on so many things.. and is always there when you need 'technical advice' on fert treatment..

So may extend until Saturday..so if you have any more names just shout..

Just a quick one for you Angel..it might be your ovaries cranking up so don't lose hope hunny   and sperm can last up to 5 days so if you have done it previously then you still might be in with a chance even if you do ovulate today  

Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello everyone  

Consultant has given me another 14 days of norethisterone to try again - still no sign of any bleed, not even a slightly pink wee too give me a suggestion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hate taking tablets!!!!  

AD78 - they have suggested ov drilling for me too as I have a propensity towards chronic nausea and they dont think I wll tolerate clomid very well, will try it at night as most FF people have suggested it so that I sleep through side effects. 

Hi Angel - well done for not smoking, it can only help!

Cat, hope your SIL is ok with the kidney cancer op, my uncle had that 3 years ago, they had to cut him in half to get the bugger out but he has been brilliant ever since and didnt even need chemo as they got it all....  his post op checks/scans are all clear so far! Will keep fingers crossed she is ok.

R
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

hello ladies and mentalgirls

rosie, hi ya! glad to see you around, make sure you rest and take care of yourself  

angel, as cat said its probs just the ovaries cranking up to get ready to ovulate so dont loose hope yet, when is dh away until?  

ad78 good luck with the consultant  

cleg, hi ya random texterer! glad you're ok and hope dp is still peeling your grapes for you   

cat, i like the name Minxy too. hope sil op goes ok and you have lots of fun looking after your neices! 

nix, welcome back!   good luck

stalyvegas, hope you get it sorted soon, its so frustrating init  

max hey hun, how you today?   

fi, where are you?   

well my sis still hasnt popped and am starting to get concerned   dont know why but i have a really strange feeling something is going to go wrong. midwife has been saying for at least a month now that it wont be much longer and she had contractions last weekend which stopped again on the monday but sis also said baby doesnt move much either but the docs dont seem concerned about that.... im just probably worrying for nothing, you know me   

even though im not on clomid this month, we're still trying and had bms last night. gonna have to get some of that preseed cos its not working too well as im too anxious   

hi to everyone else, hope you're ok  

love jo x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Jo

Im sure everything will be fine  = there wont be much room to move at the end, they reckon 10 movements in 12 hours so if she is worried tell her to write it down, and if its not meeting that number then call her midwife.

I was 3/5 engaged from a month or so before I was due and was so excited that DD was coming soon, it ended up with me being 11 days over and having to go into hospital then spending 4 days being focibly induced to get the bugger out! 

Will keep fingers crossed we get a fab pic of her bambino soon!
R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

the baby was estimated at about 8lbs already from a few weeks ago.... so sisters getting a little nervous that its gonna be a whopper! and midwife said she was 5/5 engaged about a month ago now so dunno whats going on to be honest. when she comes i will tell her off for keeping us all waiting! lol. will also get some piccies. my mums going to work tonight as shes had the whole of last week off as we expected her to have had it by then so sods law is that she will come tonight! im on call for nephew babysitting duties so if i dissappear you know where i am! 

love jo xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

Quick question when do you all stop  on cd22 n wondering whether all done this mth or not? Not sure whether ov or not, as not being monitored n last mth i had soooooooooo much pain so it was obvious when, but not much pain this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cheers xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Stalyvegas..they have told her that chemo or radiotherapy don't work on this kind of kidney cancer so they are just hoping to remove it all ..fingers crossed.. 

Lawsy.. it depends how long your cycles are if they are long I would still keep at it as much as you can.. good luck hun x

Ooh its spooks tonight I love spooks..

Jo .. try not to worry hunny I am sure everything will be fine x


----------



## cleg

yey got a txt off jo + think its all go with her sis bless   so there you go chick all's well + my fingers are crossed its a quick labour + both mum + bub do just fine  , lotsa  's to you too hunny for being so concerned  

Cat you took in a stray thought it were your cat ? we are now feeding the abandonned pussy tatt from next door + DP brings it in from time to time but she doesnt like to stay, as long as she is ok we happy  

Lawsy keep at it if you can girl   there aint no science to OVing so the m ore you can get jiggy with it the better  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ..No she has just adopted me Cleg .. she comes in as soon as I get home stays all night and just goes out during the day..she was really skinny..so they obviously didn't feed her and she is already fattening up since being on Iams lol..

Cat x


----------



## cleg

oh god your giving her the good stuff she'll never leave   mine's getting tescos own   

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hello girls gosh you lot can natter.lol


How are you all? very busy with work so i don't get much time to get on  

Maj looks like i just missed you yesterday   were are you now??


Got my 2nd MD app tomorrow so i took the day off work   cant wait to here bubs  

kel


----------



## maj79

I am hereeeeeeeeee  am absolutly done in after my first day in work, had to run (well drive ) to the shops at dinner to buy new shoes as my boats boots were killing me after all the walking 

Hope everything is going ok Jo

Cleg how is ya

Fi you have been quiet, everything ok hun 

Hello everyone else


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Cat ~ My MIL had kidney cancer 3 years ago and had the same op I think, she is all OK now apart from load of tablets & loo breaks  . Loads of  
Jo ~ I hope it's all go for your Sis and all goes well 
Rosie ~ You and your princess look soooo fabulous. huggles to you both  

Who was talking about PreSeed? I tried it myself for the 1st time last night   very weird. Soooo many weird sounds going in that I had a fit of the giggles and it was a rather slippery ride    


Love n Hugs to all 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## kellixxx

sounds like you had fun tho shell 


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, just popped on to say a quick  

Cleg, glad to see your out and recovering,  

Cat hope alls ok with your SIL

Auntie Jo.... hows it going?

Hello to all, never catch up on personals ....... 

Oh and Shelley... all I'll say is "SLU..UURP!!"


----------



## Shellebell

Ooo yes, there was more giggle moments but won't share on here


----------



## kellixxx

Go on tell us you have to now


----------



## Shellebell

I can tell you it isn't really a turn on when DH says 'why aren't you normally this wet'   then a little while later I moved slighty and he.. errmmm.. pinged out is the best way to describe it  

All I can say is that it feels a lot more slippery than KY


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## NuttyJo

lol it was me who mentioned preseed... i think! i know i was thinking about it but dont remember if i posted about it... 

anyhoo! am home and waiting nervously for news, just rang my mum and no news from the hospital yet! contractions went from 12 mins apart to 7 mins apart in the space of an hour/2 hours i think so it shouldnt be too long a labour hopefully. will keep you all updated. thanks for the kind words, i shall pass them on when i hear anything   

sorry for lack of personals, am excited but also a bit sad thats its not my turn yet, but mostly happy that its finally happening cos i knew she was getting a bit fed up with it all! especially as everytime there was a hippo or cow on tv my nephew would say that was his fat mummy   bless him! 

love jo xxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girlies

How are you all?

Jo im thinking of you and your sis, hope all is over soon and you'll be a proud Aunt.. I have 2 nephews and i adore them...

Well guess what my DH just called me he has decided to drive 4hrs back from Dublin (i didnt ask him too nor did i say it would have to be tonight) i think he has a little idea that i was upset that he was going away on my fertile time... Even though i didnt tell him that....

So im absolutley delighted, just hope he is up for BMS when he gets in at around 12am..... (im so bad)


Still havent smoked yipee and dh has quit with me

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angel if he isn't do it for him and use the turkey baster   (actually syringe works better lol)          to you hunny x 

Jo ..   it will be your time one day hunny      

Em .. Hi hunny  

Fi .. Hope you are ok   ..must remember to post your package off ..memory like a sieve  

Kelli   ..any new cravings yet ??

Where have all the Newbies gone ..we had lots and now they have all gone quiet ..perhaps they can't get a word in edgeways.... RIGHT SPONSORED SILENCE   (Yeah like that will ever happen on here lol) 

Special   to our lovely Mod .. who lets us rabble on  

Big hug to everyone else  

Oh forgot to say earlier ..but this cat has a very farty bottom .. think that it may be the change in its food ..cos Iams is probably a lot richer than it is used to if its been eating hardly anything.. she is fast asleep and one of my other cats actually gave her a wash today which was rather sweet..but then hissed at her when she thought she was out of order this evening.. so normal family cat life lol

If she keeps farting I will have to call her Windy Wendy  
Cat x


----------



## angel83

Hiya Cat

Never heard of that before, or am i being really stupid.......

Would that not damage the sperm anyway?

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

morning!

baby GRACE RUBY MAY FARQUHAR arrived 10.50pm, weighing in at a whopping 8lb 15!!!  Sis did it all on gas and air.... no time for an epidural by the time she wanted one lol

Now auntie JoJo cant sleep  All being good she will be home later today (as in normal living hours and not stupid o'clock time like now!  )

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Aw congrats to your sister Jo and well done on having a niece, hope you are OK  

Hello All, ooo managed to sneak on quickly and it is only my second day in a new job


----------



## angel83

Hi All

Congrats Jo on becoming and Auntie, glad all was well for your sis.

Congrats Maj on the new job...

Still havent smoked girlies, and i dont even feel like having one anymore...


Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Congratulations on the baby!!!!!!!!

8lb 15 - just on gas & air.........  oh my god.....


----------



## Mrs Chaos

congrats on your new neice Jo 
Angel WELL DONE YOU!  we're all here for you! 
HI ROSIE!  & Emilia  She is adorable! Glad you ok hunni 
Hope everyone is ok?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning ladies

*CONGRATULATIONS JO AND TO YOUR SIS AND DH*

and to you Angel for keeping it up !


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls 

Congrats to your sis aunty jo.xxxxx


Fi no nothing new yet. But give me time    


Hope every 1 else is ok    


kel


----------



## cleg

by eck what a cracking name for a whopping beauty   she done mighty well Jo   + yes it will be your turn, dont know when but you'll get there chick   hope your ok + sleeping well  

Cat can smell you from here  

Hi fifi me dearie are you ok ??  

maj im fine ta babe  

Kelli today your MW appoint  or tommorow ? hope all goes well + how exciting that you gonna hear bubs  

everyone else hello   sorry bit lax with personals but not woke up proper yet   well i am never 100% anyhoo  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Cleg its today between 11/1 i cant wait   
thanx hun
kel


----------



## cleg

ooooooo let us know how you get on hunny, cant believe how its flown by  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I know it only feels like it was last week when i tested  

I still cant seem to settle though   Were wishing the weeks away. Just want to be past 20 weeks


Im sendind lots of                               
to all you lovely ladys


kel


----------



## angel83

Hi All

How are you all feeling today

I have to say im quite positive today and ive just bought opks...

Can anyonw tell me what "instead cups" are? Ive heard a few people chattin about them, havent a clue what they are...

Angel83


----------



## angel83

Its me again  

I have another question, im going to be a torture today  

I bought OPK's today, just to see if i ovulate. And i got a + today. So could it have been + yesterday too or do u usually just get 1 day of +


Thanks Girls, i know you can help me

Angel83


----------



## Foxyflug

Hi ladies!

Just wondering if you could cheer me up a bit......cd16 of my 2nd go with the Chlomid and feeling really bloated and fat. Lots of negative feelings and generally feeling no hope at the moment.

My body clock is ticking SOOOOO loudly at the moment!

Foxyflug
xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

My m/d app went well all mt bloods are fine and finally i could here bubs  

It was Sssoooo amassing it made me cry   


Foxyflug   the side affects are terrible but worth it Hun  

angle get down to it girl from getting a good positive ant time in the next 36 hours so lots of   for you good luck Hun

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

ive changed my piccy to show Grace and Jack... hope you can see it ok

ive just got home after feeding her and changing her nappy, shes so big compared to Jack when he was a baby. I feel weird cos I dont feel the immediate love I felt when Jack came along, but im sure that will come soon enough.

jo xxx


----------



## angel83

That was quick Jo. They look lovely..


----------



## angeldelight78

congratulations to jo's sister & dh & jo for becoming an auntie again


----------



## angeldelight78

*I had my fertility appointment today* 

It been decided although was poorly last mth as started 100mg 1st cycle last mth & progesterone levels were low so they want me to try 150mg for few mths at least, as i have had ovarian drilling surgery for pcos in july they want to give me every possible chance so ive decided to give it a try, as at the and of the day it gave me a period (which ive havent had for 3/4 yrs ) so clomid must of done something,
as AF has just finished i missed this mth clomid so will be starting the 150mg clomid next mth 

xxxxx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been around much but have just started my new job and have been poorly too    Hope you are all well and     for you all.  Congrats Jo hun on becoming an auntie again. Just come back from changing dirty nappies too!!!!     to you all and I will catch up soon xxxx


----------



## cleg

Jo she's flaming goergous  

Angel yep get down to the jiggy as much as you can over the next couple of days  

Foxy sending you some  , youve found a good place here + dont worry what your feeling is normal, the bloating + such

Kelli yeyeyeyeyeyeye alls well with mini K + really pleased for you   glad you got to hear heartbeat + i bet it was amazing, hope i get to hear my own one day  

AD glad your appointment went well roll on pill popping  

Cat, FiFi you both been quiet   not the same without you to gobbing on here  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

*HIYA CLEG, THE LESS GOBBY OF THE 2 HERE LOL *


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im getting very lazy not doing proper personals on here the last week or two, Id apologise but I wouldnt mean it, just gawd dam lazy, maybe its a side effect of the 2ww.....

Kelli, thats great you heard the heartbeat, ( Oh Cleg "mini K" that would mean thered be two of them then...
Can you just visualise looking in to this lovely little pram then this lush little baby opens its mouth, and a Kel soundalike gob comes out of it       .... Im sure it'll be a sweet little thing ? Love ya really kel  

Oh no its posted before ive finished ARRRG!


----------



## Crazy Fi

*PART 2*

Hows the b/b sitting going Cat and hows your SIL...

Maj, hows the new job.....

Angel cant help with OPK I tried them this month and gave them up as a lost cause, hope someone can..

Cleg, are you still in pain? how are you feeling ?

ad good luck with your new cycle, good that your still on board

Staly, angel, ,max, and evily bodily 

I know Ive been the pm queen this week but if theres anyone or thing Ive forgotten Oops! and Hi

SS and Angelus hows things ?


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG! its like the old days I come on and chat to myself ....... Well Fi hows it going?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah Im fine just ben out for a pig **** meal and am stuffed...... Just been on e bay today, decided to sell all the stuff that just lies around the house not being used.... Did you? was it interesting?... no blody boring but it took the day up...... So what you gonna do tonight?... Wel my DH has that look on his face so I better go in and give him some attention... Ok see you in a bit....Yeah bye for now .......

P.s. Has anyone heard from linlou shes been very quiet, hope things are ok


----------



## Shellebell




----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Hope everyone is good.

Jo - that's great, they look so cute together, brought back scary memories though as my DS was 8lb 15 1/2, so I can imagine how your poor sis is feeling.

Angeldelight  - that's great, hope you don't have any more problems. I was on 100mg last month too and it didn't work, so I have to take 150mg as well next time. I'm feeling quite scared about it, in case anything happens, especially after what you went through last time. Fingers crossed we'll both be fine!

Kelly x


----------



## kellixxx

Fi you make me laugh. Im am such a good girl (not)    

Cleg im sure you will get your soon hun  


hiya all  

kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

k.j.m.

Im on my 2nd month of 200mg and doing ok so try not to worry too much


----------



## Crazy Fi

How goes it Kelli, still on cloud nine? bet it seems so much more real now eh!


----------



## kellixxx

yea im still up there hun  


howz you?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hows your DD is she coming round a bit now?


----------



## kellixxx

Nope   so ive desided to not get upset 

She will come round in her own time. Were not going to push her

kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yes Im sure she will, and the bigger deal you made of it the more attention shed be getting so youve got the right approach...


----------



## kellixxx

I just think i would try any thing hun

Its hard on my own all the time and dh only comes home every 2 weeks and he just gets the good bits  


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah I bet it must be really hard, cos at least if he was home youd get some support and leeway, it must be really draining what with working too.... are you still getting the nausea or as it worn off some .... I think both my DD's would play up if I got caught and theyre 18 and 23 lol, but 8 and 13 when they want if you nkow what I mean, my oldest still gets jealous of youngest now!! blooody girls lol


----------



## kellixxx

I'm just tired allot now but feel OK in my self  

It must be girls   I'm the same with my sister who is only 16   how childish


----------



## Crazy Fi

Weve all got little kids in us Kel if were honest,

ok see if anyone can fill in the missing letters ......


----------



## kellixxx

Im of to bed nite nite

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

BIG BOOBED INCONTICAT?


----------



## Crazy Fi

**The best gift you can give is a hug..one size fits all and nobody ever minds if you return it **


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls

I love the pick jo  

hoe you all have a great day.xx

love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

morning

feel shattered   really needed to try bms last night but we were both too tired so just went to sleep in the end. not on clomid so not chance of it working this month anyway but still annoying. not done the OPKs this month as they stressed me out last time. got crampy feelings but high up in my tummy which could be due to being constipated   

how is everyone today? hope you're ok xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Big   jo


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

ok i am determined to come back on here later with some good news for a change and not the mardy grumblings i normally post! ohhhh might post a pic of me in my new army uniform lol.... how sexy! NOT!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Well it might be sexy for some people you never know


----------



## angel83

Morning All

How is everyone??

Im feeling a bit like you today Jo, I feel like i never say anything positive...  

Day 16 for me had + OPK yesterday, BMS last night and the night before. But no temperature rise this morning so im guessing that i ovulate today and the rise will be tomorrow morning. Or can OPK's show a + even if you dont Ovulate??

Day 4 with no cigarettes. yipee

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont think they can give a flase positive but lots of things can effect the temperature charting though like restless sleep etc. i would say you should ovulate anytime now so get some more jiggy jiggy in and you should have it covered!


----------



## angel83

Thanks Jo

Its all very confusing sometimes isnt it...  

Im feeling a little obsessive today... I just no that from today onwards im going to be analising every little thing..  

Angel83


----------



## cleg

eee my my Fi you go quiet then cant flipping shut you up + as for the conversations with yourself.......... welllllllll will let you off there as long as it kept you happy (cukoo   say anything to keep her calm)  

Jo big  's for you hun

Cat they calling you big (o)(o)'s chick, never mind they ponly jelous, but oo did you watch that trinny + sue thing last night bout getting your pups measured proper   

Angel yes those stupid OPK's are confusing, especially when you have the clomid brain to match  

Kelli sounds like you got a mouth like mine *(*^%$$"!"£!"$%^&*   welll thats the north east for you ey  

right sorry no more personals from me, to lazy tonight but thanx to all that have asked after me + sent me healing wishes, im ok + dont go back to work till 19th, i will sooo miss the place  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

And i wouldnt have it any other way cleg     


Why like??

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya dudes!!

guess what... im gonna sleep with my life jacket on tonight!   have you seen the news?!!! might be washed away!   

hey cleg, am gonna send you a text!   

lurve and kisses jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening all

I am getting sooo bad at posting and even worse at personals   

Hope you are all sound  

Jo the winds and the rain is picking up round us and its fab, I am in my nice warm pj's and chritmas blanket getting all snug  

Kel hope you are taking it easy missus


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello

Hope everyone is snug as a bug in their houses....  I am snuggling under my DD's blanket - whereas my stupid DH and FIL have walked to the pub in the howling gale!!!!  Must be desperate for a beer!

Jo - get your lifeboat out, hope you dont wash away!

Cleg, I watched the boob program last night and there still didnt seem to be anyone with (.) (.) as big as me!!!!! 

Angel83 - well done on no smoking!!!!    keep going!

R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj it must be contagious









Clegless, how can you say that about me lol.. you looney tunes you !

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## maj79

Its too much like hard work trying to remember what everyone has said   or is that me just being really really lazy


----------



## kellixxx

Hello all


----------



## NuttyJo

think my sisters boobs will beat you all... (good job she doesnt have internet and cant see this   ) cos hers are 38hh!!!


----------



## kellixxx

OMG   i would love it


----------



## Stalyvegas

Sorry can beat it - I am a 34 J ......  they stayed the same even when I lost over 2 stone, and when I was 9 months pregnant, and they are still the same now even though DD is one year old!!!!!  I cant get rid of the buggers!

I am also only 5,1 tall (or small) so they look totally moosive!

R
x


----------



## maj79

Just for Fi ( I hope it works  )


----------



## Crazy Fi

All I can say is







and I thought I was big lol


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## kellixxx




----------



## maj79

Tut copy cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Two Irishmen were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up.

A blonde walks by and asked them what they were doing.

Paddy replied, "We're supposed to be finding the height of this flagpole, but we don't have a ladder."

The blonde took out an adjustable spanner from her bag, loosened a few bolts and laid the flagpole down.

She got a tape measure out of her pocket, took a few measurements, and announced that it was 18 feet 6 inches.

Then, she walked off.

Mick said to Paddy, "Isn't that just like a blonde! We need the height and she gives us the length."


----------



## Crazy Fi




----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha love the pic fi


----------



## maj79

It might have a cross through it but you still have santa as your pic


----------



## Crazy Fi




----------



## kellixxx

Are you and Maj having a competition to see who can out do each other    

bet she puts some thing back  

were did you find that?


----------



## maj79

​


----------



## Crazy Fi

Gotta admit good one Maj... hey catch this lol.....






Fi didnt put that.... oh no she didnt .... oh yes she did.... this is turning into a xmas panto lol, and Im the baddie, but ladies that Maj sure aint no angel








 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kellixxx

i dont know who is worse   

Its a xmas fight


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How do I add a pic onto a msg ?


----------



## maj79

Here is one for you, you do know it my mission in life now to convert you 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## max_8579

All this talk about boobs  My sis def got my share as shes ff cup and im a cup,so unfair 

I went to see my gp 2day and shes referring me to a proper fertility unit in sheffield as the gynaecologist i see now is crap.x


----------



## maj79

A proper pic Cat? ( if yes I dont know the answer   ) 


Oooooo Max thats good news ( the con appoitment not your cup size  ) Hopefully things will get moving n the right direction now


----------



## wouldloveababycat

A pic like you and Fi have been adding..I want to play too ..cos need something to kick myself out of this depression ..and joining you loony lot seems as good a way as any !

P.S Smellycat is still here ..


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli shes bloody mad isnt she that Maj .... and now your doing it too!!  
Max thats good news
Hi Cat, I got that off a site its not a picture, hows you xx


----------



## max_8579

Thanx maj,

     Ive also been looking at ivf,i can pay to have it in sheffield with a bmi of 35 or under,or i can go to nhs clinic in sheff and bmi needs to be under 25!
What a big diff.My bmi is 37 at mo.x

I looked after my friends 4wk old baby 2day and now im more broody than ever.


----------



## kellixxx

sorry fi but im with cat and maj i love xmas


----------



## kellixxx

just click on it cat then choose the 1 you want and paste it on to your msg


----------



## maj79

Cat click on one of our pics and it will take you to the site, then click on the pick you want and copy the BB code like you do for your ticker but stick it in the message box instead   Good job Rosie is having a break  

That is a hugee difference Max, good luck tho hun   

 its called being in the festive spirit Fi


----------



## maj79

Oi Kel that one is my avaiator


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## kellixxx

Thats a nice 1 jo


----------



## maj79

Aww that is a lovely one, I am going to have to print all these out and put them on my wall


----------



## Crazy Fi




----------



## kellixxx

HOW OLD ARE YOU MAJ    


Aww fi come on get into the spirit


----------



## maj79

My real age or my maturity age  

Cat were's you r pics


----------



## kellixxx

Well aint they both the same em


----------



## Crazy Fi

When Santa got stuck up the chimney
He began to shout
You clomid girls wont get any toys
If you dont help me out
My boots are worn
My clothes are torn
And I now hate Christmas too
That crazy Fi she makes some sense
Bah humbug Bah humbug AchOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## maj79

​
Abit of music for your song


----------



## maj79

Kel what the hell is that meant to be   Have you been on the after shock


----------



## Crazy Fi

Santas retired and become a musician... you go Santa lol !!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww no Cats pc is playing up







and she cant get on !!


----------



## kellixxx

I just liked that 1 

nite nite girls have fun fighting over santa.lol


kel


----------



## maj79

Rockin around the christmas tree
as merry as can be 
Is a very festive Crazy Fi 
who wants to sit on santas Knee


----------



## Crazy Fi

Verse 2 for maj

Just to see what rises
and to see if its true
does he come just once a year
or is that bullsh*t too

Ooops!


----------



## maj79

that was good Fi


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Well i only though i was confused yesterday, im even more confused today

CD12 36.29    Didnt do OPK
CD13 36.19    Didnt do OPK
CD14 36.08    Didnt do OPK    (BMS)
CD15 36.18    Positive OPK     (BMS)
CD16 36.29    Would this day be classed as my Temperature shift That would mean i ovulated CD15
CD17 36.29    Today             (BMS tonight)

Im so confused now, kinda afraid that i havent Ovulated at all... This Clomid is driving me insane....... 

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

morning girls  

have a good day.xx


angel83 i didnt do temps hun so i dont know just wanted to wish you luck  


Have you all stoped fighting over santa yet?  

kel


----------



## angel83

Thanks Kelli.. Hope you are well.


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok just tird hun

How is the no smoking going??


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls

kel, make sure you rest up

angel, ta for the pm, sorry cant help you hun  

how is everyone today?


----------



## kellixxx

Rest jo? whats that.lol

im off to work sooon  

how are you??


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah im not too bad, sadly didnt get washed away by the floods though so you're stuck with me


----------



## kellixxx

its frezzing cold today tho


----------



## kellixxx

Were are you all?? ?? ?? off having a life  


Im Sssoooo board sat here. never thorght i would say this but im counting down the time for work


----------



## angel83

Im counting down the hours till i leave work.. Im so board toooo..

What are we like


Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

LOL. what time do you finish??


----------



## angel83

12.30pm yipeee


----------



## cleg

4 pages what you doing to me   stop talking will ya    

right just a quickie as want to get ready + go out somewhere for a walk, sick of being cooped in this flat, think gonna take me camera + see if can get some nice autumn piccys, thats if i get round to goin out  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

​


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Sorry for being totally naf at replying   thank you for your PM Cat and Tanya   I am fine thanx my con wants to start me on Clomid again after christmas and he thinks that Clomid is really the answer for me? Lets hope eh!!!   I am a bit concerned though as I have already done 13mths of 50mgs although only 2 of them was with my one tube so really the other months were wasted... but I now there is risks with taking Clomid so long!  Anyway how are you all sorry I haven't read back on all the post never seem to have time.  Thinking of you all though  
Love Kelly x


----------



## bev82

I just wanted to say hello to everyone on the Clomid board. 

I'm due to start my very first round of Clomid tomorrow - I'm so excited and nervous!!! 

I've been waiting for 5 months for AF to start and it finally did today - yipeeeeee!!! 

Where would I go to find a 'buddy'? 

Lots of love and  

Bev XxX


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Bev

Congrats on AF, still waiting for the same thing myself - lots of    

I used to have a Brown fur baby like yours - also called George!

On the main menu is a cycle buddies string I think (its about 6 headers down from 'CLOMID') - maybe look there?  

R
xx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Can someone please blow me some bubbles - bored of the number 177....

Thank you  
R
xx


----------



## bev82

Thanks for that - I've blown you some bubbles!!!

Bev XxX


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya welcome bev and good luck   most people find taking clomid in the evening is better and the side effects can vary each month 

hi tulip, good luck  

hoping af arrives soon for you stalyvegas   

hey to everyone else xxx hope you're ok


----------



## bev82

Thank you Jo for the advice, I'm really looking forward to starting (although not the side effects!!       )

Stalyvegas - I hope you get your AF soon, I only got mine because I was taking Provera otherwise I would still be waiting!!

My fur baby has seen me through a lot of bad times - tears, tantrums, mood swings...!! 

Lots of love and              

Bev XxX


----------



## NuttyJo

awww how cute

im gonna start a zoo in my garden i think


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all, and welcome Bev and good luck

Jo your never normal.....   

Hi Kelly, welcome back xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..what was your old name on here cos want to send you something and it doesn't like your current name.. and from memory I have to use your Original name..
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo - Rizzo is sooooooo cute!!!!!!  
Wish we could have a cat but stupid DH is nastily allergic - told him I think he should just take lots of anti histamines, but he doesnt fancy that.

Hi bev, dont know about provera - is that an alternative to norethistone or is it for something else?

Hi Cat, Maj, Cleg, Fi etc... everyone else - hope you all have a nice weekend planned!

R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have sent all you Clomid Chicks something nice   have a Fab weekend..can't reply to msgs at the moment as I have exceeded my hourly quota sending you all goodies x
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Cat

Didnt know that there was such a thing as an hourly quota! 
Have a good weekend, sent you a 'thank you' when your quota limit lifts!

Rach
x


----------



## NuttyJo

i have no idea what you mean fi  

stalyvegas... if we have to take stupid crazy pills then the least he can do is take some anti histermines lol

i will find a cute pic of Abi my other puddy cat and post that tomorrow, shes a meany though

and omg im in tears watching jayne on eastenders   

cat, ta for the flowers chick... i would rteturn them but i dunno how! 

p.s... i was gonna say summit but forgot

hellloooo alllll


----------



## Foxyflug

Hi Ladies!

Thanks again for the flowers Cat.....cheered me up. Still feeling bloated and absolutely knackered tonight, need to get the kettle on and have a nice cup of decaf tea I think! Is it the Chlomid making me more tired than normal?

DP home from a couple of days away in the early hours, can't wait!

Foxyflug


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Still can't reply to you all but its my pleasure ..Fi you should be able to view them Mrs Chaos can prob tell you how hunny x 

Its nice giving everyone something .. I have sent them to everyone who has posted on this particular clomid thread right from day 1 .. cos you are all soooo great x whilst I was writing all the names down .. I realised how much Fi, Cleg, Em, Jo and Kelli talk .. more rabbit than Sainsburys lol x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

_*Cat did you put my name on the "front" of that list by accident?  ........................................... *_


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No you rabbit as much as the rest of them hunny   (well maybe not that Jo   lol ) 

Have you sussed how to view your flowers yet Fi ? 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

I am the quiet one   Thanks Cat  

How is everyone


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
Cat, I think only Charter VIPs can view their gifts hunni, so Fi won't be able to 
Thanks for mine hunni 
Hope everyone else is ok?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm sure just knowing you sent them means enough Cat, thanks anyhow...... Cheers anyhow mrs. Chaos

That Clegs a bit quiet tonight, bet she's up to no good,  got another of her rude texts so I know shes around somewhere..... come out come out where ever you are?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg cooooeeey COME OUT COME OUT WHEREVER YOU ARE !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]  Cleg we are missing you  [/fly]

I am sure that I could view my flowers that I was sent before I became a charter member .. do you get inventory come up under your profile or anything Fi .. really puzzled cos I swear I could view but not send any .. why can some of the other peeps see theirs who are not charter members ....I is a little bit confused 

I love my new mouse ... it glides around ... (easily pleased!)

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat I havent......


----------



## bev82

Thank you Cat for the flowers.

Since I don't know how to send one back here are some nice smileys instead!!!!

Love Bev XxX


----------



## jes4

hi girls - can i join you - again? (even though not on the clomid currently....)been keeping up with your posts even though haven't been posting myself.  Am in need of cheering up  and think that you mad bunch  are probably the best folk to chat to! 

4th cycle of clomid resulted in BFP which sadly ended in mmc which was detected last week. Have been feeling v positive since ERPC on monday, but its all started to get to me today. Have made appt at fertitily clinic, but its not till next month, and really really hoping they'll put me back on the clomid...if its worked once thats a good sign, right? 

Anyway, FF is the one thing keeping me sane at the mo, big     and      to each and every one of you. 

love jesXXX


----------



## NuttyJo

big   jes4, i replied to you on the other thread hun

and i can view my flowers and im not a charter member... so dunno why fi cant?   

and you would all miss me if i stopped nattering   

hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## jes4

Thanx Jo - i did see your reply on the other thread. Everyone has been so lovely 
Can i just say how cute your fur baby Rizzo is!! How do you cope with cats and a puppy?? our 2 boys would devour any cat that came within sight of our house, let alone live with one?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jes have pm'd you hun

Jo of course we'd miss your  gob hun, how did you do the flowers?


----------



## NuttyJo

its a tricky business but someones got to do it lol.....   the cats mainly live upstairs and we had them well before we got the puppy (dhs idea...   ) and we have a stair gate to stop Loki dog from going up to eat them! Abi my other cat beats the dog up... so he knows whos boss   I have just been looking for a piccy of Abi and im ashamed to say that I dont seem to have one   Im gonna take some to make up for it


----------



## NuttyJo

ewwww that was a gross pic fi!   

and erm, i had a pm saying that i had flowers from cat and clicked on it and it showed me them... i think   although if you go to the fun shop and then on the left is a button saying 'your inventory' (i think) and it should show you them there


----------



## bagpuss1910

Hi everyone,
Well I have seen IVF con and we are starting IVF in Jan. My progestrone is good so I don't need to take Clomid anymore which is great. My AF arrived so guess the only way to get PG now is IVF (we have to go private DH has son from previous marriage so can only afford 4 goes..... well can't actually afford it but will have to scrape the money from somewhere). So I guess I don't need to come on this board anymore. Hope all your dreams come true, fingers crossed for all of you.
Lots of love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

I'm Soooooo glad it's the weekend, I'm now off work for a week 

Cat ~ thanks for the flowers hun  

You lot crack me up with your Xmas arguments  

I'm off to MIL's now   catch up with you all later 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lorna good luck on your journey, but your always welcome here....

Shelley, enjoy your week off, is it pj's and chilling, or a busy week off. I know that Maj and Cat are trying to bully me into liking Christmas  ... I got my DD to wrap pressies last night 

...
nasty things! 

(Im having a mad five mins ,well  few days being very silly with these graphics, bear with me...kids will play lol)
Jo  Ive done it lol.... thanks Cat ... sounds a bit like my house before the dog had to go Jo


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat and thank u so much for the flowers that was really kind. x

Im off work with a really bad cold and feel sorry 4 myself.


----------



## NuttyJo

get well soon max 

fi... dh wont get rid of the dog, he says if anything goes its gonna be my cats  so am just sticking with it cos cant bare to loose them

and if this dont make you like christmas then nothing will! .....

​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo .. what have we here Christmas mischief lol..  would anyone like a roll in the hay with this man .. he looks a bit too smooth for me I prefer a bit more bulk! 

Cat x


----------



## jes4

How do you get graphics and pics into your posts - is it just a cut and paste thing??

And i say hurrah for christmas, so i'm with maj and cat! (although it is mainly coz i get 2 weeks off work  )


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi Jo and Em seem to be the experts at it hunny ..so I am sure they will give us all a lesson x
Cat


----------



## kellixxx

<img src=http://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/17/17395myq40cmfs4.gif width=100 height=100 border=0>

Jo id lick him 

Thank you cat

Fi that pick you put on frightend the life out of me 

Em were are you??

Hi to all you lovely girls

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

kel i would do more than lick him!   

jes, click on one of the images we have posted then it takes you to another site, then click on the image you wanna post and copy the BB code thing... if that makes sense!   

erm p.s... i am drinking!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOOh missus !

What pic have I missed something


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo, sorry I have to agree with Cat, but not about Christmas mind!! I too prefer a bit of meaty bulk, pretty boys 
dont rock my boat at all sorry, A bit of rough and rugged please .....

Jes, just click on the picture on here, which will take you to the site, then click on pic there you like there and
it will give you a code to cut and paste onto your message ...

Kelli ,when you said you'd lick him I just thought YEUCH at his potential cheesy areas..

Ok whos been watching x factor (Im sad I know) so who should be out then? I reckon that same difference and that Leon , oh and that bloody horrible judge Danni, who cant sing to save her life and goes on at the others like she does..... nasty woman


----------



## kellixxx

i would do more than lick him fi but in my condition it wouldn't be appropriate


----------



## NuttyJo

beggars cant be choosers cat and fi... i aint getting any here so wouldnt kick that bloke outa my bed  

yep i think leon and andy will be bottom this week. although nikkis song was a rubbish choice for her


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My profile pic is more like it but don't mind them even chunkier   I wouldn't kick them out of the shower yummy!

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Me nether.lol yum yum  


Well im off again tata girls


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

yum cat!


----------



## ccoombes

evening ladies, may i join you all tonight?  Mr C is on his way home from Barrow after watching his team play football so i have been all alone since 5am this monring and i need some conversation!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

hey ccoombes 

is this man more your thing then girls?


----------



## ccoombes

mmmm... nice!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes that is more like it Jo lol .. yummy!


----------



## ccoombes

got any more?? makes me sound desperate.. but Mr C isnt here....


----------



## Shellebell

You said you prefer your men chunkier


----------



## Crazy Fi

So when mr c 's away mrs c can play huh ! lol 

Shelley  

I like a bit of meat as well as muscle, but got my perfect meat here, sorry to be boring

Kelli could imagine you at a male strip show lol


----------



## NuttyJo

i have to confess... i had to stop looking at piccys of rudey men as im very horny


----------



## NuttyJo

corrrrr loving my new profile pic  

anyone got a cocktail dress they wanna led me?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no Jo ,Shanes the double of my nasty x ,just a younger version ,every time I watch him my skin crawl


----------



## NuttyJo

oh my god fi... where are you getting these scary pics?!!!


----------



## Shellebell

One for you Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

awww thats pretty shelley


----------



## Crazy Fi

Only off that glitter thing Jo..... I think I just got a built in ra"shock"dar


----------



## jes4




----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## jes4

Wahay  - i've managed to get it working!! Cheers joX


----------



## Shellebell

are we all using the same site   

Are you liking my new pic


----------



## NuttyJo

yay! well done jes  

also that made me laugh out loud shelle


----------



## lawsy

Hey girls, hope ur all well, why do my periods feel longer than ever on these pills n yet they're shorter than they've been for two yrs?? xxxxxxxxxx Lovin all the xmas stuff


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shellebell I prefer the cat to the wobbly man ..I said we like them chunky (meaty) not lardy     I am off to bedski as have a stonker of a headache..due AF on Monday/Tuesday joy oh joy!

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Lawsy, yes its like " a waiting kettle never boils syndrome" isnt it, everything drags.... How you doing?

Hi/bye Cat.....  hope the headache is gone in the morning

Cleg, hope yours is gone too, very queit on here without you

Max, hope your cold goes soon

Maj where you gone? Come back Ill try and like Christmas..............a bit..... a really little bit

Where is everyone else gone the last few days?

Our anniversary of when we met tomoz, 11 of the 11th and when we went back there on last anniversary and ordered food at the same table we first sat at, guess what table 11........ My macabre teenage  DD has decided to inform us that were gonna both die on this date in 2011 and then calmly leaves the room.....charming!!!
I tell you Kel, be prepared it gets worse as they get older..... Kevin and perry! Well Kevin really does say it all..... 
Nite nite girls xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well the insomnia has been back with a vengance this week so it doesn't matter whether you have done the deed or not it still bloomin hits you..


----------



## bev82

Morning everyone

You girls have made me really chuckle looking at your pics - thanks for that!!!  

I took my first Clomid tablet last night and woke up this morning feeling really sick!!   I'm going to try to drink as much as possible (I bought a 2l bottle of water to keep with me at all times!!) so hopefully it will go away. 

Anyone else had this? 

Love and  

Bev XxX


----------



## NuttyJo

cat

 lawsy

 everyone

bev, yeah unfortunately its one of the side effects of these pills... try to drink lots of water and it should help   

i feel sick... but maybe for another reason   head is a bit sore too. blumin pear cider   

fi... i am typing this and the time says 9.11   11's are everywhere! my dh has gone to sort out his cadets ready for the parade today. he looks well smart. but im glad im sitting here nice and warm in my pjs   

abi has gone missing   dh let her out yesterday whilst i was at my mums for a cuppa and when i came home i asked where she was and he said she hadnt come back yet. well its now morning and shes still not home. she has NEVER stayed away this long   cat, keep an eye out cos i think shes making her way round to yours! shes like the cat off shrek... all cutesy looking but will then ninja chop you when you least expect it   i hope shes ok


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..If she can Ninja chop..she will out having a Ninja Battle with the locals   ..sure she will be ok hunny  

Bev..I was lucky I never had sickness as a result of clomid but did have nausea etc as a result of metformin.. it may be that it takes your body a while to get used to it..  

Right I have some work to do now   statistics for work   why did I agree to get people out of the poo by doing this ..as if I don't have better things to do on my Sunday!

Cat x


----------



## angelus

MY GOD GIRLS .......

Cat, Fi, and Jo......You lot are a nightmare. Like kids with a new toy. Do you know how many pages i have had to go through of your pictures? xx 

Cleg ...Hope your feeling full recouped and ready to takle the world xxx

Shellebell....where did you get that picture of my husband?   

Well had some really yucky few days being ill hence why i have been a little quiet. No news from this end really so hope youre all having a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls

Have a great sunday


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

ok, i think i have a fool proof way of knowing that i ovulated each month... D&V   This is the third month in a row now, a few days after OV time I get sick and bad   Do you think my body is working overtime to kill off any chance of getting preggers?   Am going to the doctors sometime this week to see about more clomid or what the next step will be so will mention it then but it does seem odd to me. 

Also im confused about the ewcm... is this before cooking or after? (yes i am being serious!!!) cos do you mean the clear stuff before the eggs cooked or the white after its cooked? i have had lots of clear but watery stuff for a couple of days and now its going creamyish (sorry tmi!) I know theres no chance of a bfp this month (due to no bms) but least i can be prepared for next month


----------



## NuttyJo

also! (sorry) i have had horrid metally taste in my mouth for the past week and its starting to get annoying. my teeth feel achey and its a bit like a metally blood taste. would this be due to all the hormones and ovulation etc? or should i see a dentist?! (i have never needed fillings so it cant be due to a filling causing the taste) Dh helpfully said it could be a sign of a heart attack...   men!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hiya Jo
the ewcm you should get when ovulating is the clear, runny egg white-type, which stretches when wiping sorry if 

Check out Minxy's post 

  CLICK HERE  

Hope that helps hunni 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I like the before cooking and after cooking scenario Jo ..had a vision of hard boiled eggs on the boil lol ..yes Minxy is good at explaining about egg white stuff..

Jo ..Its funny you should say that about the metal/blood sort of taste I have had exactly that this week so maybe its a side effect of clomid ..cos I def am not preggars ..when you can also get a metallic type taste..

Kelli ..Have a great Sunday hunny x

Angelus ..Moi?    I think it was Jo and Fi and Em causing Christmas Mischief ! 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i think it was em who started it angelus! i just got caught up with the riff raff  

and i think you may be right cat cos i def aint preggers either so it must be a clomid side effect. i know i hant had clomid this month but it will still be in my system wont it? certianly feels like it is anyway with these bad moods ive been having! ... poor dh...   

and thanks mrs c for the link! i get it now   

what you up to kel?


----------



## angelus

Jo - i wasnt on clomid when i fell pregnant. It was a month after i came off it xx


----------



## Lisakitty

Hi girls.

How is everyone this fine sunday? I'm feeling sorry for myself today, just like every day i've since I started the clomid - Anyone else feel like a moody teenager on it?

Lisa x


----------



## lawsy

Yeh ME!!!!!!!! My fella reckons I must be pg this mth, cos I am not myself, prob a polite way of sayin I am a cow!!!! I wish he would nt say that, as it'll feel even worse when Af arrives  He was right last time tho? Have realised I have been grumpy n low last couple of mths, must be clomid! xxxxxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi All

Had a fab night last night, went for dinner with best mate & her new boyf - there were some old fuddy duddys on the next table to us who kept turning round and looking at us like we were scum - so I kept staring her out and asking if I could help her? She was really snooty but was in a black velvet dress with a white bra showing!!!!!!!  Ha, at least my underwear was not on show!  Only got a few hours sleep and now shattered, think I may just snuggle down here on the sofa and watch some crappy film!

Nearly crashed the car twice on the way home, DH thinks I am losing my marbles/got no concentration - not even started the clomid yet, still on the norethisterone stuff. Does anyone else have as little concentration as a fruit fly?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend
R
xx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Ladies

Hope your having a good sunday

BEV 82 Congrats on starting clomid and welcome to the clomid board

Stalyvegas. Hope your Af arrives soon 

Cat - Thanks 4 the flowers

Jes4 - Sorry about your M/C Hope you get soem treatment sorted again soon..

Jo- Hope you have found Abbey and i hope you can get on the clomid again soon.

Well not much craic with me. Def will not be Preg this cycle either as i seem to have ovulated on CD17 and we only had BMS up to CD 15.. ARGHHHHH

Angel83


----------



## katylou

Hi girls,
New to FF and new to Clomid so be gentle with me   Just started my first cycle of provera/clomid, and I'm on day 3 of the clomid.  Lisakitty, I know how you feel - I just feel kinda  "bleurgh!"   I'd not been having more than a few cycles a year after coming off Microgynon, so I guess my body is just totally confused by the hormones shooting all over the place.  More amusingly, everything to do with babies, small things, fluffy things, cute things, animals, etc. is making me all mushy at the moment - kinda embarassing  
Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome and good luck katylou  

stalyvegas, yup im totally the same! i put it down to getting older... may blame it on clomid now though lol

angel, if you did bms day 15 and ov'd day 17 there is still a chance as sperm can stay up to 5 days in there so hope one of them made it !   

lisakitty and lawsy, i totally agee with you! i have wanted to murder my dh quite a lot lately   

my sis just rang in tears as the midwife had been round and was reading her notes then said 'so did they have to bring in the breathing equipment for baby?' my sis didnt know what she was on about but it turns out that Grace was born not breathing and they had to start her breathing, i assume just by rubbing her? it doesnt say in the notes so we dunno. 

some good news though... abi had returned!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls just a quickie from me as looking after my Nieces .. was quite sad as my sil was in tears leaving to go to the hospital and saying goodbye to them.. I guess with such a major op it must cross your mind what if something goes wrong .. Not that anything will       girls are quite down as well think they sense things are not quite right !! 

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck for wherever you are in your cycles .. and a big hug for everyone either no in a position to be pregnant or who is already pregnant ! 

I will try and catch up with you all later or tomorrow x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat have fun with your neices and lots of     for your SIL


----------



## maj79

Hi Girls I am back  Unfortunatly there has been a bit of a family crisis so been busy, but because of it I am banned frommentioning christmas so I will have to vent it all on here 

I did glance through the *7* pages I missed but didnt take to much in  I did notice Jo blaming me for the starting the christmas pics  dont you just hate it when she is right  

I hope you are all ok


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey Maj, hope the crisis eases and you are allowed to hum 'tis the season to be jolly' again soon......    

Cat - got lots of things crossed for your SIL,       hope things go well. 
My uncle said to get something like a boob tube or a pregnancy 'bump belt' to wear to support the area after the op - its generally quite a large wound and he said that having that little bit of extra support helped. Big kiss.

Night night everyone
R
xxx


----------



## maj79

Cheers Stalyvegas.

O Fi I should say that I also spotted your post saying you promised to like Christmas if I came back, well I'm here hunni 

Cat just for you



Jo had no credit hun, hence the no reply


----------



## maj79

Fi I saw this and I thought of you


----------



## NuttyJo

lol thats a good one maj! fi will love it     

cleg stop playing nurse and come back here!   miss you     

hi to all my lovely ladies, hope you're ok and have a nice monday (if thats possible!)  

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning Jo how are you today ?

And to all else have a good day  

Kel are you on today


----------



## lawsy

Cat hope SIL op goes well, thoughts with u all xxx

I´m finding ttc really hard this mth, the days feel really long n my friend who´s been trying same time as us is 6 wks pg n going on n on n on abt it! I am so happy for her, but she´s swinging from being convinced she´s going to m/c n telling me all abt her symptoms n not saying alot else. Surely she can´t have forgotten how this feels that quickly? It´s really upsetting me, am I complete cow? !!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Hi Lawsy

Im in the same situation my best friend is now 9 weeks pregnant.

It is quite difficult, especially when its someone you spend alot of time with.

But you should look at the positive, she could bring you some good luck pregancy vibes, being around her...  

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

lawsy you're not a cow! its completely normal to feel how you do and i think you're friend is being rather unsensitive towards you - probably unintentionally though. you know what some people are like, no tact or thought for others! if it does keep upsetting you maybe a quiet word with her about how you feel would help?   

maj, im ok thanks, got weird tummy feeling but think it was too much bms (without the bm bit!) last night   Hows you today?

cat   

angel, hi ya, how are you?  

hugs to everyone   xxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Jo

Im not too bad. Feeling very negative about this cycle.

It seems i had + opk on CD15 and had BMS on CD15 but i didnt actually ovulate until CD17.. (according to BBTtemps). We were just to tired to BMS after CD15. 

But ill get over it i guess, i just dreaf having to take another month of the happy pills..

Hows you mrs??

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

angel, try not to worry! as i said previously, the little swimmers can stay in there alive for up to 5 or 6 days and so bms on day 15 could have worked if you ovulated day 17   its hard i know but try and stay positive   it does get tiring though having to do it certain times and it kinda takes the fun out of it a bit so know how you're feeling   

as for me, im ok... am secretly hoping i have ov'd late this month as had bms last night and now got it in my head that i didnt actually ovulate on day 14 and that it hung on till now   i shall be in for a huge fall but it doesnt hurt believing hey   

i also have a doctors appointment thursday to discuss whether they will give me anymore crazy pills for next month so wish me luck!


----------



## angel83

This happy pill drives us crazy 

But i really do hope you get more for next month.....


----------



## angelus

JO - just realised i never said congrats on being an auntie again ( so wrapped up in my own sickness!!) So congrats aunty jo xxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

awww thats ok angelus. i thought you had started to feel a little better lately? has it come back again?     just think of the end result... it'll be worth it in the end!   are you finding out if its a pink or blue one? cos if its pink i know someone who will be selling a huge load of newborn clothes  

the midwife weighed Gracey yesterday again and shes put on an ounce! little porker lol   sis is annoyed that half her clothes dont even fit that she got for her but least it gives her an excuse to go out and buy more!


----------



## angelus

Yes def want to find out what flavour it is. As i have been so ill and still signed off work ( doubt docs will let me go back now ) we are financially up the creek so want to be able to buy the right things in the right colours. But knowing my luck they wont be able to see its bits!


----------



## NuttyJo

whens the scan so you can find out? hope bubba is sitting nicely for mummy and daddy to see its bits lol


----------



## angelus

Mon 26th nov...so 2 weeks today! I will be 21 weeks by then so it should all be nice and clear!


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Good luck for the scan Angelus 
My ds was lounging with his legs crossed when I had my 21 wk scan, so I never got to find out what sex he was  Mind you, he adopts that position on a regular basis now he's a teenager  

Hope everyone else is ok?
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Juliemonty30

Hello, I am a newbie, I am sure you will be nice to me... looking forward to chatting to you lot... looks like a bit of a crazy bunch of people! Perfect

I have PCOS and ttc #2 for 2 years (natural BFP after 18months, my son is nearly 3), currently on third round of clomid on day 6 of 150mg (which turns me into the incredible hulk)

I have just stopped smoking today (although I say this every monday) and so has my DH so we need HELP - I am completely determined to do it this time, but it is soooo difficult.

Everyone is pregnant 

Very down about this cycle when I was on the tablets, wondering if we should take a break as seem to be firing through the fertility options between us and IVF, which I never ever thought woud be necessary...

But feeling better today, dare I even say happy, and slightly more positive...

Oh and I am completely addicted to LOST - we are only on season two, noone spoil it... mmmm sawyer....


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya juliemonty30, welcome to the crazy thread   wishing you lots of luck and just so you know this is usually a fast paced thread to try and keep up! lol

some people to watch out for... 

cleg: - thinks shes the sanest person on the planet... she is rather deluded but we all love her   
kel: - can talk for england! 
crazy fi: - her name gives it away  
cat: - aka inconticat. she likes to spill wee on herself     oh and shes also the huggy monster too   
maj: - totally addicted to christmas and is into converting people into liking it   
me: - obviously i am the most normal one and you should listen to me.....   

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Just for you Juliemonty30 , hello and welcome, and the saying 'she doth detest to much' fits Jo perfectly


----------



## NuttyJo

i have no idea what you mean maj


----------



## cleg

sorry girls havent got a hope in hell of catching up   how are we all doing 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i have been wondering whether you was alive after taking your stitches out so early cleg   glad that you're ok!   i feel totally mad today.... sorry!  

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Hiya Cleg   I'm not too bad thanks, how is ya hun ?


----------



## cleg

im ok maj ta chick

jo i havent bled to death your ok   they were hanging out anyway so just gave them a ickle tug + a pull + now there gone   NURSE CLAIRE hhmmm me thinks i could have found a new vocation in life  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... that pvc nurses outfit might come in handy now cleg


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick hello from me


But i will be back soon  


Jo do you mean i can talk for england?? Im the only quiet one   


kel


----------



## cleg

kelli you spewing out lies girl   quiet indeed  

Jo hhmmm pvc "bit sweaty" comes to mind  

xxx


----------



## maj79

CLEG THAT IS DISGUSTING, I have just been doubled over reading that   Deffo no PVC for you at the moment if you get too hot and sweaty you might get an infection


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha good excuse for a bed bath there


----------



## cleg

i dont do bedbaths oh no no no no not after the last one     

yes maj dont do sweaty either so the pvc aint no good for me, now if they made a nice cotton outfit   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hmmm ann summers have a nice miss massage cotton outit.....


----------



## maj79

The wench one is all right   The joys of working as an Ann Summers rep get to hear all the pro's and cons


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hmmmm!! A virtual anne summers party on here, that would be a craic wouldnt it lol


----------



## maj79

Why am I not surprised that Fi appears just as the convo gets smutty


----------



## cleg

i had a friend once, aint seen her for long time, who always had ann summers party's, yes i was always the one who won the tatt they had on offer   her deal with her DP was that of he wanted her to buy an outfit then he had to be the 1st to wear it in the bedroom   fair ey  

ey up Fi thats s good idea that is   can you upload the catalouge on here ?   

xxx


----------



## cleg

sorry to chnge the subject but just heard summit hilarious on tv, man saying to skinny woman, "if you lose anymore weight you'll fall through your knickers + hang yourself "

   love it    

xxx


----------



## angel83

Ive never been to an Anne Summers party before

Can i come Please. 

Could be doing with some nice new stuff for next cycle as i already no this one was crap. lol

Angel83


----------



## cleg

nice stuff while ttc  not in my hoose   it was get him into bed + make sure he does his business + gets it in the right place, no sexy undies  
my angel your fella's lucky  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Gets it in the right place lol Cleg            Majority of marsians try that one dont they lol.....

Maj,How dare you "me SMUTTY" I'll have you know Im a virtual virgin  


Oh and Hi to the new ladies and welcome....


----------



## jes4

Hello girls - you've been busy today - all this talk of organising anne summers party!!!! - i've never been to one either so can i come too?

Lack of piccies going on today i feel.......

Welcome juliemonty to the madhouse! Good luck with giving up smoking and with this cycle    

jesXXX


----------



## cleg

new ladies, fi think you may have scared them owf with your smutt  

hi there jes dont think we've met but i assure you i am very normal compared to this lot  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Yea sure Fi, virgin on the ridiculous maybe


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Nope nope* I have to beg to differ.... Cleg is the dellusioned nutter on here, she even collects straight jackets for a hobby, and talk about smutty dirty jokes "The Cleg" ...........................says it all  Fore warned is for armed new ladies!!

Maj!!!


----------



## maj79

You know I love ya Fi, specially since you were going to like crimbo a little tiny bit


----------



## cleg

maj liked that one chick very clever + sooo true  

dont try point the nutty finger at moi FI me thinks the lady doth protest to much     + you likeing crimbo  all be it a bit but my my what a mega  hunny welldone on making the effort for  

jo's gone quiet, mines white with 3 clickies please luv if your making a cuppa  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

So its rampant rabbits for all you ladies then 

Ok hands up!! normal is boring anyhow lifes too short


----------



## sj79

Firstly........   alert - for which i can only apologise!

Can anyone help me?

I was given 5 days worth of Provera to start my period prior to me taking clomid, i took my last tablet last monday and have been waiting for my period ever since. 

it started this morning, but now, it has stopped again. 

has this happened to anyone else? the thing is obviously i was due to start clomid tomoz and have to go to the gps for a CD2 blood test - if my period is no longer here do i still do these things or just keep on waiting. (And i booked my CD12 ultrasound - i now feel like a fraud!!!) 

i tried contacting my consultant but hes not available

has this happened tpo anyone else adn have you got any ideas about what i should do?

Thanks

sj x


----------



## cleg

i have said before that my A/F's went a bit mucked up a few cycles in + was only having 1 day bleeds but i did carry on as normal taking the pills + such, if you are worried hunny ring your clinic tommorow 1st thing + see what they advise but try not to worry  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Do they make any ann summers stuff for a lady with a bump? My DH would approve greatly as i feel he thinks he is being a little deprived at the mo. !!!!


----------



## cleg

angelus wot bout these

http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/detailfash.php?type=FASH&code=A5741&branch=IM&category=GMU72

+ hmm these

http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/detailfash.php?type=FASH&code=A7638&branch=IM&category=GMU72

sure he would luv em' 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Oh god i cant stop laughing. Not quite what i had in mind....look bl**** comfortable though! xx


----------



## cleg

welll as long as your comfy girl   

they got disposable ones too but they not as good + they have mollie flowers printed on them (not nice)  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Well you can put me out to pasture on the sex front then if thats all there is on offer!


----------



## NuttyJo

thats too funny!

sorry i went awol... had to take mutley for a walk and was trying on some stuff for later....


----------



## cleg

stuff what you mean stuff ?? details come, on we are all wanting to know,

hey Angelus whats the betting jo got some of those comfy knicks stashed away + she was just waiting for the right time to get them out + stun DH with them     

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

oh you know me too well cleg!


----------



## angelus

You are avoiding the question jo...what stuff x


----------



## cleg

oo ta angelus she nearly knocked me off track there, yeah come on jo spill  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ugh just did a reply and it crashed... will attempt it again

heres one for cleg:
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=2195

heres one for maj:
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=4941

heres one for fi (lol only virginish one i could find)
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=4699

heres one for cat:
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=4997

heres one for angelus (should go over the bump!)
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=4888

and this is the one i have and have worn out on a girls night out.....
http://www.annsummers.com/single.asp?gid=7&cat=3&pid=2827


----------



## cleg

there good jo   

but what you got now   

i like cats + Fi's is funny   angelus will your paps fit in the top as well as the bump   maj what you make of yours ??  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Nice idea jo but i couldnt fit my left t*t in that let alone my bump! Just face it...its all over for me..no more physical intamacy....


----------



## NuttyJo

hahahaha

erm dunno what im gonna wear tonight as the only thing that still fits is a silk nighty with tie up sides.... (dh got me it)


----------



## cleg

see i dont like them lingerie nighties as either 1 or both of me boobs end up falling out the side + getting strangled   much prefer me tinkerbells  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont wear it to sleep in! prefer my comfy pjs to sleep lol


----------



## cleg

yeah know what you mean there, go to bed in something completely different to what i go to sleep in   go to bed naked + wake up in pj's   only kiddin (ish) 

xxx


----------



## maj79

The worse thing is I actually have that  

Sleep in PJ's,nooooooooooooo they are just for chillin' in if I sleep in them I end upbeing twisted up in  the morning


----------



## NuttyJo

i normally sleep in my knickers and a vest top, unless its too chilly and then i have my pjs on. comfort all the way for me! 

does anyone else's dh like to perade about naked all the time?


----------



## cleg

mine dont jo so i'll come + watch yours     

xxx


----------



## angelus

Jo- What man doesnt! And doesnt every man have a naked dance?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat cannot come to the phone at the moment ..she is too busy chillin lol 



Good job I don't let Clarice read your chatter cos you are all soooo rude 

[fly][/fly]


----------



## cleg

ooo yes the dance   oh god me eyes are welling up thinking bout it  

Cat that cat is the one that is out our back , she's got the headphones + dances like that too   me thinks she could be famous + just hiding from the paparatzi hhhmmmm  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cat - why do you have 2 gentlemen who look like they are "on the other bus" as your profile pic?  Or did you pick them up in a bar and are just flaunting their six packs at us?
Hope your SIL is ok.

Hello everyone, diet going really well today, accidentally wandered into Thorntons and they have brought back my favourite ever choccie, Chocolate riche, bought a bag - and ate them all!!!!!!  Ooops, no hope of losing a stone before xmas!

R
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas ..what does on the other bus mean ? gay ?? ...they are French Rugby Players yummy!


----------



## cleg

R dont give up hope you can still shed some (if you really wanna) 2lb a week is the best way to do it  

talking bout loosing some pounds we ahve got the gym room  back to normal flatscreen on wall stereo in place + even put a dvd player in there so may attempt to start doing my dvd's again, thats if can be bothered strapping down me melons   at least can get in there + when the soreness go's that'll be me back on the straight + narrow, i have done it before + can do it again, especially when i dont have the clomid to contentd with  

Cat dirty blirty  

xxx


----------



## cleg

ps watching emerdale + must have missed some last week + I AM NOT IMPRESSED with the suro storyline, i mean she only decided to do it last week + this week they have ET   what on earth did i miss, bloody tv + there so called "facts" 

rant done  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Have you never heard the phrase 'on the other bus'? They dont look like the rugby players round here do.... ours are more thick necks and cauliflower ears!

The emmerdale plot is pants I agreed with you....  and moving katie in with them!!!!!  yeh that would work too....

The wight loss is my own fault, I am goo during the week (usually) lose a pound or two, then fall off the waggon on the weekends and it all comes back on again. Must be better!


----------



## cleg

you'll get there chik but only when your ready  

xxx


----------



## cleg

Jo has broke her puter   she's dead cackhanded  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

My god, you randy load of birds...

Angelus, my I suggest the hoover pipe, then that way you can simply sit by the switch in this
http://www.knickersblog.com/?p=1050 
and just on...off...on...off and I bet he'll throw in a little dance for free too, while you just sit and relax......

Jo I like the chosen outfits lol...... I had the maid one once, but felt like a rugby player in drag being so tall, so it didnt come out often.....

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Crazy Fi

Staly, Ive been losing and putting back on the same stone for months now... I just give up, know how you feel, wouldnt mind but when I loose that one I still got plenty more to loose !


----------



## cleg

gotto egg each other on ey with this shedding of pounds, i just gonna take it easy till crimbo + not over indulge + then work my  off  ooo take note of these good intentions of mine girls + remind me when i relapse  

xxx


----------



## maj79

you should all get a job as post girls, Thats what I started doing last week and I am now already in bed coz I am done in, loads of cardio with all the walking and weights with the bloody sacks of mail   AND I havent even been reaching for the chocolate for an extra sugar boost to see me through the day   mmmm could do with a milky wau tho


----------



## cleg

ooo Maj this time last year my mam was a postie + i tell you she lost so much weight it was unhealthy, they had her ran round ragged, starting at 5 am + not finishing till 9-10 at night   not a chance you would get me doing that 

xxx


----------



## maj79

I am not an actual postie I work for a pharemecutical firm sorting the post out for the five sites which are spread over a five mile radius. I do have a van to get from site to site but have to walk round each site ( and they are all rather big) to deliver to each department. I only work 8-5 so its nt that bad either, I'm just not used to it   my legs are aching just soooooooooooo glad we have a whirlpool bath


----------



## cleg

feel the burnnnnnnnnnn 

 

the more you do the easier hunny, the best way to stop the aches is to do the same the next day which you have been so will ease soon + you'll have

*bunssss of steaaallll*

 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Fi- oh my god ur a naughty girl !!! Had no idea you could actually get sexy maternity undies! Been hiding the hoover under piles of clothes for weeks now, just incase he has that exact idea xx


----------



## cleg

right im owf for the night you dirty girties so have fun + dont get upto owt i wouldnt  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im back!!! its all fixed again  

totally forgot what everyones said though   

and yeah ive joined in on a thread ranting about the emmerdale storyline...


----------



## katylou

My these clomid girls seem like a frisky lot - think I'm going to like it here    Let's see - is my slight sicky feeling due to clomid day four, or is it due to eating a bit of hubby's birthday cake that took up a whole saucer because it "was going to go off"  
Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

blame the clomid!   thats a good excuse for anything nowadays in my house lol


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning

Yuk - have got a cold, sore throat and runny nose, and so has DD, I can cope with most bodily excretions however snot I have a real problem with!! I keep holding a tissue at arms length in the general direction of her nose.....   

Winter is fast approaching - grit lorries were out last night, hope everyone is snuggly warm and doesnt get my germies.
R
xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi girls hope everyone is ok?
It is bloomin freezing here







got the heating cranked up and the fire on...now have 3 out of 4 dogs and 1 out of 2 cats by the hearth  so it must be cold.

Cleg  good to see you back hunni, hope you're nicely on the mend my lovely 
Stalyvegas, hope you and dd are better soon  Kid snot  remember it well  they seem to produce copious amounts of it too don't they and either wipe it on their clothes or on yours 
Hope everyone is well, and keeping warm.
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angelus

Where is everyone?


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Think this is probably bye from me, have spoken to the sister at my hospital and we've agreed that I won't take the extra month of clomid she prescribed me, but go onto the waiting list for IUI.  AF is due sometime around Sunday/Monday so have to go for bloods on CD3 and then make an appointment to see the consultant  - hopefully the waiting list won't be TOO long.

Good luck girls - especially you Cat   

I'll be lurking and hope to see lots of BFP's on this board.

Look after yourselves.

Nix


----------



## angel83

Hi all

Fi & Nix please dont give up, stay strong.

                                   

Angel83


----------



## angelus

Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......where u all gone..............??   ??


----------



## Shellebell

I thought I heard someone bellowing   

I have been out shopping today with DH, thought I would get a start on the Xmas shopping but it didn't happen, I got some great DVD's for me and DH tho  

Nix ~     don't be a stranger    for IUI
Stalyvegas ~ I hope you have a screen gaurd on your PC, not sure my virus software can keep your snots away from me on its own   I hope you and DD are feeling better soon hun 
Katylou ~ My Mum tells me that cake does start to go off within 2 hours of cutting it  
As for the rest of you   lot. You know when you come in late and get the end of the conversation,  what the ell was all this getting dressed up lark    

Love nHugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## katylou

Hi all  
Good advice on the clomid excuse from Jo, and the two hour cake rule from Shellebell, lol!  Keep warm and snuggly everyone - esp if you've got the cold - ick  
You see hot flushes - I'm guessing that's suddenly feeling all irritated, far too hot and all flustered?  If so I think I had one today on my last clomid!  Is is kinda sad to be pleased about this in a way because I know it's doing SOMETHING to my body?   
Kx


----------



## katylou

Argh - just been reading about bubbles and think I've sent a few bubbles totals over the ending in 7 things!  Oops   
Will try to fix  
They're a nice idea though  
Kx


----------



## cleg

Nix hunny dont you disapear from us you hear  we all want to know how you are getting on + like its been said before once a clomid chick always a clomid chick (look at me i wont leave  ) 

K us lot frisky  YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT   agree that you should blame the clomid on the sickiness too 

Fi how are you today me love 

Cat i have been to peter barretts today looking at all the crimbo stuff (reminded me of you ) oooooo it was like a santas grotto + have made me list of what i want when i get paid, well when he gets paid  lotsa pretty lights  hope your good today 

Gayn yes i wasnt away very long though it just cos this lot natter soooo much  you good ?

Jo how you feeling today ? 

Angelus you been all on your todd here today hunny  cant believe i came on here + there wasnt even 1 full page  well wonders never cease  how be you today ?

Katy, Salyvegas + angel hope your both good today + Rosie hope your having a fab time hunny 

well like i say have been looking round for more crimbo stuff today  i wasnt going to put up the tree either but am now, have had niggles today, think its where i must be healing deep in, feels weird + is probably lots of scar tissue building up, typical  aprt from me niggles im good 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Hi cleg...it has been lonely on here today! Im ok. Been to docs and been signed off for another 2 months so by the time i am due to go back to work i will be on maternity leave. Doctor going to write to midwife to express her discust at the awful service i have recieved so far. Heard little miracles heartbeat today for the first time so on a little high...and there was no one on her to tell!!!

xxxx


----------



## angelus

SHELLEBELL- Just noticed your picture...is it your birthday today my dear? xxx


----------



## cleg

happy birthday
shellebell
have a fab day tommorow hunny
xxx  ​


----------



## Crazy Fi

Happy birthday Shelley

Angelus,thats lovely to hear of your litle high, about time you had one.... and to hear doctor going to kick some asses!

Hi Cleg, glad your good

Hi all


----------



## lawsy

Just a quickie to all u lovely ladies, too much marking to do to catch up with personals, but just wanted to let u know I'm thinking of u n happy birthday to shellebell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cd29 n feelin very much like i am havin af symptoms n it's failed again this mth  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Evening girls... how is everyone doing? 

Sorry not been around for ages but my 1st cycle of the   pills really got to me i went into a deep depression and couldnt see a way forward esp when it did nothing at all for me not even brought on a af, i felt a complete failure as a women, even tried to distance myself from dh as i felt he wouldnt want me anymore as my body useless. anyway after the support of some fantastic friends and a really good chat with dh im back and feeling alot better than i did and now after taking my dydrogesterone again im now on cd 2 and have just taken my 1st clomid tablet this cycle.    ....

sorry its a me post but i felt i need to expain why i havent been around at all.

hope you all well
take care
Rachel xxxx


----------



## cleg

ay yey Angelus just read back your last post + fab news hunny that you heard bubs heartbeat, wow bet it felt great + you have every right to be on a high  

glad the doc gonna sort out the nurse   go on doc  

Fi  

Rachel   you have been through a rough time + you know we always here for you too hun   glad to have you back + glad that things are good with you + DH, this TTC takes its toll + you need to stay strong in your relationship to be able to carry on  

Lawsy enjoy your marking   fingers are crossed this month aint done yet for you   

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Thanks cleg sweetie. yes i agree totally regarding the relationship side of things, someone told me that the 1st and last cycle of clomid are the worst ones to take... i think the fact that it never even brought on a af was what bothered me the most. 

    to everyone...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel83

Hiya Girls

I just have to say its not fair how clomid drives us nutts..



I feel like doing a test today and im only on CD20. Plus i know it hasnt worked anyway.

I am definatly loosing the plot, someone should put me to bed for a good 12hour sleep, hehe.

Whats wrong with my head - never b4 tested b4 my af was due, im going crazy and im demented.

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Rachel      
Sorry to hear you have been down, hope you start perking up soon      

Hello everyone, feel rough, hate having a cold and have been stemming the flow from my nose all day - dd is poorly and doesnt understand why, can hear her coughing her little self awake upstairs! Stuffing myself full of satsumas to try and get rid of it, still no sign of AF, bored of waiting now, think the box of tampax I bought in anticipation have gone past their sell by date!!!!

R
x


----------



## cleg

step away from the pee sticks missy    

dont test hun you will make yourself feel god awful + weather or not you think it has worked this cycle you will not get a true + accurate result so why put yourself through it

Rachel not sure bout the 1st + last cycles, for me didnt have a clue what to expect the 1st one, the last one cracked me a bit as it all looked flipping good at scan but wasnt meant to be but it was in the middle cycles we found it difficult, everyone is different, just glad youre back on track  

Stalyvegas awww hunny   hope you all get better soon bless your wee one  


xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hello girls BIG BIG    to all that need them.xxxxxxxxxx

kel


----------



## cleg

hi kelli

wheres that Jo + Cat tonight ey  hhhmmmm bet they got summit better to do  

right im owf for the night me ickle nutters so i bid you farewell for the evening, be good (yeah right) + talk tommorow  

sleep tight + dont let the bed bugs bite  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Ta ta clegers.xx

kel


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## NuttyJo

bugger! just missed cleggles

i have been parading about in me army gear tonight my dears... will catch up properly tomorrow

hAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELLEBELLE


----------



## sj79

cleg said:


> i have said before that my A/F's went a bit mucked up a few cycles in + was only having 1 day bleeds but i did carry on as normal taking the pills + such, if you are worried hunny ring your clinic tommorow 1st thing + see what they advise but try not to worry
> 
> xxx


Hi Cleg,

Thanks for your reply yestrday - it did help to calm me down and surprise suprise AF returned - and is back with full force today!!

so, CD2 today and commenced the clomid - hope it doesnt send me too nutty!

thanks again for the advice

hope you lot dont mind if i join you all - at least when the clomid does send me crazy ill have some people to be crazy with 

Sj x


----------



## Shellebell

Angelus ~ Great news on hearing the heartbeat, and glad that the Dr is helping you out   MW 
SJ ~ Glad to hear that AF is back (funny what we celebrate   ) I was the same with my 1st AF when given clomid and wasn't sure wether to start or not  


Thanks for the birthday wishes, still a child at heart so started celebrating early today  
I went up my parents today as they are driving to see my Uncle tomorrow (he has been very poorly recently) so that was my excuse to start the birthday today  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELLEBELL*​
     ​


----------



## angelus

Shellebell --


----------



## angel83

Happy Birthday Shellbell.

Hello to everyone else.

Hows everyone feeling today?

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good morning girls, not got my SOH on me today, feeling really miserable self absorbed old cow .... thought a/f had started yesterday, but after a smearing of the old witches footprints, its all gone away again!!!......

Off to spend the day with my dearest friend, who I mentioned before has had an awful yr, losing her sister and dad this year, now her mum has suddenly taken a turn for the worst and looks like she may not even make Christmas..... and my friend is one of the most beautiful people you could ever meet , why does life test the good uns...its not fair...... feling real crap but gonna sort myself, as it certainly puts things in perspective doesnt it...........

Hope all you girls have a good day


----------



## maj79

Fi   hope you and your friend can cheer each other up


----------



## angel83

Hi Fi

Im sooooo glad you AF didnt start..  

But im also sorry to hear about your friend... wishing you all the best for both.

Hiya Maj, hows you?

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Iam not to bad thanks Angel83, just in work, bored, waiting for the post then when that comes I will be rushed of my feet   one extreme to another  BUt really really happy, as I was driving to work this morning I heard that, and I know everyon eis going to think I am really really REALLY sad but I dont care   ,  Boyzone are touring next year      , Ah the joy at being a mature 28 year old woman  

Anyway hows things with you


----------



## angel83

Hiya Maj

Im at work at the moment too, and like you bored.

Your not at all sad, i am like that with Take That - I love them.
Got ticket to there concert last month and on the way there i put unleaded in my diesel car and missed and hour of it ARGHHH
I was ready for the bridge.  

Angel83


----------



## maj79

I go to see Take That in 3 weeks and 5 days, not that I am counting   ,  I'd have been gutted if I had done that, I'm going into Manchester early on the train to meet my friend and have a drink or too, and que up round the back like we used to in the good old days   .  When they were first out my mum drove me all over the country to see them, and Boyzone   At the moment I feel like a 14 yo kid again  .


----------



## angel83

Us clomid girls need something to keep us going aye...

What CD are you on?

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Worked out before,CD26, but I dont have regular periods so I dont really count as I cant be sure, I dont even test till I get into CD'S 50+, even then not always  . I am another hijacker of the board tho and I am no longer on Clomid, I am on Met till I go back in Jan and see from there.


----------



## angel83

The Met is a fertility drug too though isnt it

My mother is on Met for her diabetes..


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.

Maj - oh my god, I loved boyzone! I had every CD of there's (well still have!) and have seen them 8 times    I have not heard about the tour though, oh hope I can get tickets now! Do you know when they are on sale? 

Kelly x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning All

Hi Maj - which Take That date are you going to? I am there 13th Dec at the MEN areana, cant wait! Had tickets for 2 different concerts of theirs last year and something came up for both of them so never got there! Was gutted, NOTHING is stopping me this year.

Hi Fi, sorry you feel crap, and your mate is having a hard time      

Angel83, Metformin is a diabetes drug that can have the curious side effect of helping conception and weight loss, i have been on it for 2 years now, I hate it, still have tummy cramps and have to legg it to the loo quite regulary! Apparently though it should give me chronic wind but I seem to have escaped that....

Hello everyone else, still snot city at my house, the satsumas havent helped so been out and bought the largest Vicks I could find1
r
x


----------



## cleg

Sj glad the witch turned up hunny  

Fi my hunny i am so sorry you are going through such a hard time, i really hope you + your friend can comfort each other sending lots of   + 's your way, you know i am always here for you like you have been for me  

Jo army gear, is that what you had bought  a special GI Jane outfit for the bedroom  

you lot are sad, boyzone + takethat WHATS ALL THAT ABOUT   i liked east 17   

xxx


----------



## angelus

EVERYBODY, EVERYBODY IN THE HOUSE OF LOVE......!!!!!!

FI-    Sorry you are feeling so low and poopy at the moment. Hope you and your friend can support each other. xxxx


----------



## cleg

ONE LOVE, ONE LIFE, EVERBODY IN THE HOUSE OF LOVE

yep they the ones angelus  

ooo blast form the past  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Iam at the MEN on the 10th Stalyvegas, cant wait, I got a ticket last year, well my cousin bought me it, then a week before she gave me a sob story about her best friends sister in law being realy ill and could she have it, I said yes of course, coz I am a nice person, then found out a few weeks later she had just give it to a different friend, FUMING  

k.J.M I seen them 12 times and have absolutly everyhting you can get form them, all the singles, albums, exported singles, mags, books, vids, mugs, key rings, t-shirts I could go on forever   They just announced it, I heard it on the radio today, tickets go on sale monday, I know they are doing liverpool on 15th June and london but that is all I could find.

Angel83, yea it's a diabetic drug but it is suppose to help people with PCOS as they have a resistance to insulin, and it can have nasty side effects, I am lucky my office is right opposite the toilet  

Cleg there is nothing wrong with Boyzone and Take That, and I never really like East 17 but if we were all the same the world would be a boring place, but some of us do have to have the better taste


----------



## cleg

i know it aint your fault that you taste is well hmmm SAD  

i always went for the "bad boys" like when it was oasis + blur i went for oasis, same with takethat + E17 picked coldplay over travis too, see the underdogs were my taste  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi i fell that i have missed do much as i have not posted for ages i try to nip om in my lunch but no real time to catch up and always people around!!! well the   got me this week but my cycle seems to be settling into a normal one at last, my last two cycles have been 34 and 32 days which is much better but sadly still not pg but at least i can maybe start to try work out when i am ovulating if cycle stays like this as before i had no idea at all so fingers crossed (again!!) life has been hectic as usual and my friends baby has now been moved to the local hospital and is out of intensive care but still has swelling ob her brain and they cannot tell if there will be any long term brain damage, she appears to be moving her arms and legs normally but does not have any head controll so we will just have to keep praying and see how she goes on. life is so hard at times i sometimes wonder how we keep going i guess its just incase our prayers are finally answered.  hope you are all well lots of   and   thoughts to you all xx


----------



## NuttyJo

GI Jo in da house!   Cleg, did you not know that DH has roped me into joining army cadets as a female instructor?   Got my gear last night so had to wear it and felt like a right hard nut   

EAST 17 RULZ OK!    

Fi   hope you have a lovely day with your friend   

how is everyone?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, no accounting for music taste is there !!! Boyzone!! Take that (ok their not too bad) But East 17  Cleg!  ....... good job were all different eh! Youd prob all thing "weirdo" if you heard my taste lol..
(on a normal taste note -bought Leonas new CD and "the first time ever I saw your face" track is to die for!!)

Well day went good really, spend day round friends mums house, and we ended up reminiscing about when me n my mate were little teenage hellers! and her mum was really enjoying relaying her version of events(apparantly I led her daughter astray, if only she knew   ). which made her mum laugh anyway, and I took round a DVD Id done for her of old home videos of my mate (her daughter) her kids etc... over the years for her and I think we managed to have a good day considering the sadness theyre feeling and there was a good few tears of laughter (i.e: my n my mate karaoke-ing on it yrs ago, worse for wear)... Think its put my "feeling sorry for myself" for this cycle in perspective too

Linlou, so sad about little one..... life can be so cruel....  

Oh and a hug for Mj and /cleg for their bad taste too  

Cat where are you? hows your sil... were missing you xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dont ya just love that advert with the gorilla doing "in the air tonight" love that drum beat in it, goes through you.....  Ermm I know what I mean   ...  (where did that come from Fi !)


----------



## Crazy Fi

*OYE!!* you gob away all day and as soon as I come on you all go into hiding !!


----------



## maj79

we are all going through are old music collection   Is Leonas album good then Fi I keep umin and arin wether to get it. I have a very ecclectic taste in music, didn't really do alllllll the boy bands but they do put on Fab shows.
Glad you had a good day, got to be better then mine rushed of my feet again  
And yes, I know exactly what you mean about the gorilla advert


----------



## maj79

Aw Fi I rushed back especialy to keep you company and you bloomin' left me now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah I think its worth getting, its a got a few "cristina A" soundalikes on there but def more good than bad, wish theyd brought out the songs like "summertime" etc that she did on x factor though, they were really haunting...... not really been into boy bands, but must confess to buying one Westlife CD , with "the rose " on it, cos it made me cry every time I tried to sing along to it ..... and I found that really funny


----------



## maj79

Seen them in concert as well   One was when they were first starting and were supporting Boyzone and they were called Westside   , I didn't like Leona on X-factor, yea she had a good voice but wasn't my kinda thing, dont like all that oooooo'ing   But I loveeeeeeeee Bleeding Love, think it is Fab.  Some of the pop bands today get lucky with the songs they have, I always say I don't like girls aloud but I find a lot of their songs catchy same with Westlife. I lovveeeee the new Matchbox20 album out at the mo, think Rob has got such a smooottttthhhhhhh voice


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have you listened to that Bens brother, their album was brill (I love the husky voices with a bit of soul) it didnt get much publicity though, yet it was the best album Id heard all year..... Yeah I agree about the MAriah Carrey style AAAAAAing, but shes still got an amazing vocal range and voice control, shell prob get violated and ruined though. See I love that sort of music that sends shivers down your spine.... like that summertime song....
Havent heard the matchbox one, but you got to allow for the fact that Im quite ancient in comparrison to yous lot lol


----------



## NuttyJo

new matchbox 20 one?!!!!!!!!!! where where where?! they are my alltime fave maj!


----------



## linlou17

just joining in on music talk ... i went to see gary moore in concert last night i did not know who he was but my uncle asked me to go with him as he knew i love music. all music but especially rock and live stuff and it was fab he is apparently one of best guitar players in world he was ace on the strings!!

ps i love gorilla advert!!!!


----------



## angelus

I have got Leonas album and is is really good. Nice to see she has brought an album out that is not full of covers.


----------



## k.j.m

yeah people slated her for taking nearly a year to do anything but its worth it to hear new stuff, I think that's the problem with most x-factor winners, they do loads of covers and then you never hear from them again.

And Maj - oohhh I saw westlife as westside at a boyzone concert too! I'm excited now I want tickets!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ladies and mentalwomen....  

can i ask your advice please? im going to the doctors tomorrow to see whether they're gonna give me some more clomid or not and i was wondering if you could advise me on other options i could ask him about? i want to go prepared and write a list of things to ask him. do you think its worth asking him about the next stage such as IUI etc? 

thanks


----------



## Rachel~M

Evening ladies...

how are we all doing? 

just going to catch up... 

xx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Jo,

How many cycles of clomid have you had? It looks like 3 from your signature. If that's all they may want to try another 3 as I think they often prescribe 6 first. I've heard people mentioning injections then, but I suppose if you ovulate on clomid then I cant see they would be any more help, so maybe it would be IUI. Although I have also heard some women have HCG injections with clomid, don't know if these give more help!

Good luck tomorrow, hope it goes well.
Kelly x


----------



## kellixxx

Hi the hcg releases the egg 36 hours  after you take your jab. You must have scans tho to see how big the egg/eggs to make sure its ready.   it worked for me/ It just helps with timing as well you know when to get lots of bms in.


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks kelly, yeah only had 3 but last month had ohss so they sent me away for a month to see if it settled down etc... just worrying incase they dont give me anything really 

kel, i doubt they will give me the injection cos they're tight fisted gits at my hospital   but i will ask for it though! 

i am fanstasy shopping for dresses on river island website at the mo   god i wish i was rich!


----------



## kellixxx

I tricked my cons into giving me them    (bad girl) i saw 2 cons in the same day and said that the other 1 said i should have hcg and scans. It sort of went from there.


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh worth trying   might say to my gp that thats what the cons said would happen after 3 months worth of clomid and see what he says!


----------



## k.j.m

well I'm sure they will do/give you something. Hope it all goes well.

Kelly x


----------



## jes4

Good luck with the Dr tomorrow Jo. My cons was mentioning IUI as next step after clomid, if  ovarian drilling didn't help matters - never actually got to the drilling due to BFP but hoping that when i go back in december they'll put me back on the waiting list - another 6 months no doubt  . Am hoping they'll put me back on the clomid while waiting, as it obviously worked once even if it was short lived.

   for tomorrow
 to everyone else 

jesXXX


----------



## maj79

Evenin  

Fi sorry I dissapeared before but got told I could go home so I wasn't wasting a second   I like the Bens Brother Album, my mum has got it, but my mum has got loads you wouldn't think she was old    

K.J.M So am I, I have been boring every one with it today, have you had any luck finding a concert near you  

Jo I loveeeeeeee ' Bed of Lies' one of my all time favorite song, I will just play it over and over.

Hi to every one else, sorry I forgot what everyone else has said, too busy thinking about Shane mmm


----------



## Shellebell

OMG you can really find out about someones personality when they start mentioning their music tastes      

Nighty night all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Bloody computer crashed right in the middle of writing reply......  bugger!

Jo - Have you had and HSG test, could it be any good to you? They reckon its what got me pregnant...

Dont know what comes after Clomid as I am not going down that road, but I would cheat, lie, beg, cry - do whatever it takes to make your consultant see your point of view....  I ring my consultants secretary and make a pest of myself...    

Hello everyone, sorry - dont care how good Leona's album is I still wouldnt be paying a penny for it, she is just a wet lettuce that it annoys me.....  would rather stick to Kylie!

Night everyone
R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good luck Jo for tomoz  

Staly.... Kylie!! nice girl , been through a lot but  she sounds like a cartoon version of marilyn munroe!


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Maj,

Yeah I found out they are doing Birmingham NEC. I live in Telford so that's about 40+ miles away so not bad. Actually I'm going there at the end of this month to see Mcfly   even more embarrasing I know!

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

K.J.M I am with you forever with the boyzone thing but Mcfly     Actually they were on our local radio station last night and did an acoustic cover of Umbrella and it was actually alright considering I can't stand the song  

I have seen Kylie live as well, the places I get dragged to with my friends     She puts on a fab show, but there were 2 fellas next us, they were in their 50's at least and I am sure they were doing things that are against the law in public  

Jo good luck for the docs did you say that was today, sorry the cold has froze my brain.

Cat hope all is well    

Morning to everyone else, hows it going


----------



## NuttyJo

i feel so left out! have never been to a concert in my life! anyone wanna take me with them?   

yep maj got docs today... and one of my fave matchbox 20 songs is from the old stuff... either Kody or Push

what is a HSG?


----------



## angelus

Morning girls..
Come on lets really humiliate ourselves with a list of the concerts we ahve been to...ready for this!

Westlife x2
Boyzone x2
Ronan Keating x 3
Curtis stigers !
Michael Ball !
Barry Manilow ( in my defence i went with my mum )

So who else is brave enough to admit who they have seen?


----------



## lawsy

Hi, I saw Mcfly when I took my dd to see Busted when she was 6, they rocked!!!! N I agree about Leona she drives me nuts, gets on my t**ts n looks like an afghan hound!

Tested this am cd31 n bfn for me this mth, no af yet but guess it´ll come sooner or later. It was one of the clearblue digital, so supposed to be pretty accurate I believe? 

Love n best wishes to u all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry lawsy   

guess what! ive just won a competition of naming a FF's puppy    go me! 

and angelus, you're a showoff!   i wanna see mcfly


----------



## maj79

I have seen:
Boyzone x 12
Take That x 5
Robbie Williams x 3
Oasis x 2
Verve x 1
Ocean colour Scene x 2
Phil collins x 2
Kylie x 1
Savage Garden x1
Guns'n'Roses x 2
Ant n Dec x 3   ( I really really was dragged to this one  )
Sterophonics x 4
UB40 X 
David Gray x 1

Er thats all Ii can remember for now, I am sure more will come to me  

Jo if you can get up to liverpool you can come and see boyzone with me


----------



## angelus

Maj - I am seriously impressed. I forgot to add that i am supposed to be seeing Westlife at begining of march!!! Not sure i can go now as i think i will be ready to pop by then!

I saw Boyzone at the Brighton centre and just looked on the site and they have shunned it on this tour. Nearest to south east is london!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey Jo
HSG is hysterosalpingogram (spelling?) - i had to lie under an x ray machine (in stirrups) whilst they pushed dye through my tubes & took pictures to identify any blockages. Apparently anything non permanent/gunky can be pushed out and cleared, leaving the way free for the swimmers.

News this morning!!!!!!   Oh yes, AF has appeared!!!!!!!!!  First time in bloody years - can finally take the Clomid tomorrow!!!!! Woo Hoo
Weird though, not even finished taking the norethisterone, it just appeared!

Concerts - too many to remember, but top of my head:
Steps, spice girls (with and without Geri), Billy Joel, Rod Stewart, Cher (look I was 16!!! dont judge me), simply red, michael jackson, Kylie, Oasis, Robbie Williams (3 times), crowded house.


----------



## maj79

It will be the first time they have been to liverpool, well apart from the very early years when they traveled round in the back of the van and did a little theatre ( yep I was there as well     ( But we have a huge arena opening up on the docks in a couple of months which should be good, as wont have to travel all the way to Manchetster any more    .

OH and I cant believe I forgot but this year I got to see one of my all time faves, Meatloaf    

What date are you due Angelus, and I will have your ticket


----------



## angelus

Maj- 6th April ish. And you will have to stand in line for the ticket behind my daughter!!


----------



## maj79

Tut I can push any 9 year old out the way   How long till you find out the sex, I know you have said not long ago but my brain has no retention power at the moment


----------



## angelus

26th November, so not long..counting down the days now. Once we know that it is ok and what sex it is then i will attempt to go shopping!


----------



## maj79

Will you be up to trawling round the shops or you still feeling ill, dont forget you have the most dangerous invention on the earth, internet shopping


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Good luck today Jo ill be thinking of you....

I have to say i had a hystrosalpinogram done the month before i got pregnant with Jack, never new that it actually unblocks things. I just thought it was an xray.. There you go, you learn something everyday..

Concerts

pussy cat dolls
rihanna
take that - half a concert (hehe)
pink
bryan adams
jason donovan
dr hook (with me mam)


Angel83


----------



## angelus

Think most of my purchases will be online. I am still as ill as ever, so any shopping trips will be very quick!


----------



## maj79

At least you dont have to get pushed about in the christmas rush, thats why I have mine done by october


----------



## Crazy Fi

Can I include my concerts in DVD lo


----------



## maj79

Fi you can come up with Jo and see boyzone with me as well


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj!

Lawsy  looks like we can be a/f in waiting buddies


----------



## maj79

Didn't think you would like that Fi  
I cant tell if I am ovulating or if I am about to have  28 day cycle


----------



## NuttyJo

dont you just HATE locum doctors   was in there half an hour and only managed to get 3 months worth of clomid.... BUT she said I have to take one month, have a month off, take another, have a month off etc etc   i argued that its extra wait etc but she wouldnt have any of it and said its that or nothing. on the plus side I read part of a letter from my cons on the screen and after this 3 months (which will take a further 6 months from start to finish now   ) then they have to refer me to the fertility clinic St Barts   Im well excited!   lol. I did manage to get all 3 months worth on the same prescription cos that will save me a bit of money, she looked at me like i was scum when i said that though!   

well thats all the news from me, now off to have left over chinese for lunch 

oh, i have had that HSG thingy when I had my lap I think. They shoved dye through my tubes and they were ok aparently. but i think i missed the boat in conceiving after that as had to be on 3 months of zolodex (made me go onto premiture menopause for 3 months) so that the endo they found would have time to shrink etc. 

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

You never know Jo taking it that way might help boost you in some regulartity   Seems a bit backwards to me like but I am no doctor  
Good luck with it tho and hope it helps you achieve your dream hun     

MMMM Chinese sounds delicious


----------



## angel83

Jo

Why dont you give your consultant a call, and ask to speak to him. leave your number and say that even his understudy would be ok to talk with.

That sounds a bit strange to me..

Angel83


----------



## angelus

have any of you bought furniture off ebay?


----------



## Stalyvegas

I AM SO SICK OF HAVING A RUNNY NOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

DD is trashing the house, she is currenlty wrestling on the floor with a lamp! and the cream shade has chocolate finger marks all over it. AF is totally def with me, its not just a figment of my imagination, its really heavy (sorry, TMI) but I suppose I have 3 years worth just waiting to come out..... But can take the Clomid tomorrow, will take it at night as you lot have recommended.

Had a flick through the Diet pages and people have said they have put lots of weight on whilst taking Clomid - is that a side effect? Didnt know about that one....

Jo, sorry they are spacing you out, but they must be worried about your health and the OHSS, good news about Barts though! 

R
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

omg maj and fellow christmas lovers please look away now!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/afp/20071115/tod-lifestyle-australia-christmas-offbea-37b0eca_1.html

the world has gone mad!


----------



## lawsy

Stalyvegas, I've actually lost weight on clomid! oh n well done on af!!!!!!!!!!

Angelus, yeh got furniture from ebay, no probs n very reasonable 

still no af!!! fi, what cd u on? i am back at consultants 4th dec, so see wot she thinks.

jo, that does seem weird, but they must know wot they're doin! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

that is a joke Jo


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo, I agree with Angel, try and just get a second opinion, even if its just to explain the procedure to you, as they didnt enlighten you to the method in their madness, usually they say its important to keep the momentum of clomid going, though with endo it may be different, but it would be nice to understand for you..Good news about the referral

Angelus my DD has bought loads of furniture off e bay, and has always been ok, though I suppose to an extent it depends on the individual seller...

Not sure while typing what cd Im on Lawsy, but it should be on my signature when this goes on thread

Well have been cuddling baby all afternoon while DD was straightening my hair, hes so cute and is the sort of baby that wants to be cuddled all day, just like his nonnie lol....

Hugs to all


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

I know we were slightly off topic now, but concerts = Wet Wet Wet x2, Madonna x3, Orig Top of the Pops thingie 80's era x1, Does the radio 1 roadshow count? x3  

Stalyvegas ~  great news AF decided to show (strange things we celebrate on here   )
Jo ~ Great news on being ref to Barts hun. I hope the clomid being spaced out makes sure you don't get ohss again  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Shelly your thrusting santa really freaks me out.....  cant imagine sitting on his knee.....
R
x


----------



## Shellebell

1st time DH saw it he threatened to recreate it for me


----------



## angelus

Im so proud of myself...i made a purchase on ebay. Now i just have to go and collect it! Yeah me ! Yeah me!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good for you Angelus, hope you havent got to go far...

Im addicted, keep saying thats it no more, but then I find myself purchasing again, not good !!


----------



## angelus

Fi - about 30 mins away which isnt too bad. Ive bought little things before but never an item of furniture so im a little nervous about what it will be like when i get there!


----------



## NuttyJo

so nobody has ever had clomid spaced out before? am i the odd one out?   gonna post on peer support just to check!

what did you buy angelus? im addicted to selling things on ebay for some reason!


----------



## angelus

Jo- Never heard of clomid being spaced out like that.

I bought a beautiful pine baby changing dresser ! Little bubs has got one wall in our room so only space for crib and unit and our furniture is all pine so it needed to match! Going to find it a little odd this time as with my DD i had a nursery but now we are in a tiny house and there is little room for us, let alone a baby !! Should be fun though, only no space for baby things so am trying to make the most out of every corner!


----------



## cleg

cant see for looking Jo whats your ?? hunny ? tried looking back but must be blind

Fi glad you had a good ole reminise with your friend + her mum   lovely when you look back + a giggle too i bet  

Angelus clever girl making a purchase, hhmm my 1st purchase wasss erm a bell boy bell you know ding ding   got it for a fellow PG ff'er so when her ankles got fat she could ring for DH, hence to say he wasnt impressed   2nd purchase i had a drink + bought dominoes   i know dont buy on ebay when under the influence  

CAT where are you + what you upto ??  

hi to all sorry for the lack of personals but just a flying visit tonight, well i say that + get side tracked + end up on here for hrs  

hope your all good  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, i was asking if anyone had been given clomid to take for a month then a months break then another month clomid and then another months break etc? 

anyone watching eastenders? i like honey, shes so nice bless her


----------



## maj79

Cheers  Jo didn't realise the time Iwas still watching Emmerdale


----------



## cleg

aww bog flipping emeroid on for hour didnt realise   have to watch miserablenders at 10

jo get you now just had a look at peer support, thought you meant spaced out as in yeehaaaoooooaaaarrrggghhhh spaced out not skip a month take a month   sorry aint heard of a doc telling you to do that but i have seen that girls have done it themselves like taking a month off   hope you get answers chick  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg im always a bit yeehaaaoooooaaaarrrggghhhh


----------



## cleg

yeah but i thought you had just finially admitted that you need help + advice  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

never!


----------



## cleg

hhmmm thought so  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls ..its soooo cold I miss my central heating brrrr storage heaters are rubbish !! going to go to bed to warm up I think.. as weary worn and waggled.. got home earlier today cos my brother took my Nieces to see my sil this afternoon and I went with them so didn't have to stay late to look after them .. sil is doing ok so far .. 

Big hug to you all                                           
Cat x


----------



## cleg

glad SIL is doing ok hunny + sending lotsa   for her 

you go snuggle up sweets + dont forget your bedsocks too  

im off in a mo too me dears as need feeding  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

glad sil is doing ok cat, keep us updated and sending loads of    for a speedy recovery  night night my dear 

cleg, whats the slave dh cooking you tonight? summit scrummy i hope!

i still have this weird metally/blood taste in my mouth  totally forgot to ask the doc though about it, not that she would have known the answer anyway....  reckon i should go to the dentist? its not like a tooth ache, just a horrid taste and feels a bit achey but not painful. if that makes any sense at all!


----------



## kellixxx

Robbie williams x2 and i was at the front he sang shes the 1 and changed it to kellis the 1 

Take that x1 first day of there tour 

Orsan x1

Basment jax .1

Beverly night x1

Shane ward x1

Ronan keetingx1 at a privete party of 50 people

Mac fly x1

Westlife x1

xfactorx tour x3


And i think thats it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am tempted to buy one of those things you see in the old folks magazines ...big fleece things that you zip yourself into .. cos its just sooo chilly in this house...I have been threatening to buy one for some time    
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Ho no and boyzone but they were just starting out. Also (tmi) bros but i was only 9 at the time.lol


----------



## maj79

Bros   that beats EAST 7 by a mile


----------



## cleg

theres a cat amonsht the pigeons
theres a pain in my heeeeaaadddd  

one of there more lryical songs that didnt get the recognition it deserved 

whats wrong with bros 

    

xxx


----------



## maj79

Cleg are you still suffereing with the effects of the anesthetic


----------



## kellixxx

Whats wrong woith east 17 like?


----------



## NuttyJo

wont you stay another day.....


----------



## maj79

ooo now I like that one Jo, I dont know why like


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## NuttyJo

right dudes, jojo is off to bed! i am well knackered and falling asleep. 

wow i want to go to santas grotto like on the asda advert! 

anyway, night night xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Jo


----------



## maj79

Night Night, sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## cleg

nite jo  

right as for me still suffering the aneasthetic i asked DP if i could be the other day so does that answer your ??   

i like cat stevens too

i love my dog as much as i love you
all he neeeeds is the love to give him strength

rite   i'll get me coat  

xxx


----------



## cleg

aww maj didnt realise you said that too, my nan used to say it to me at bedtime   good memories  

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Only just had chance to log on but here is my list:

Boyzone x 8
Westlife x 1
Mcfly - end of this month!
Kylie x 1
Beautiful South x 1
Atomic Kitten x 1

think that's it, apart from that seen comedians - Billy Connolly, Al Murray, Paddy McGuiness, Jim Davidson

Night all,
Kelly x


----------



## maj79

I like Father and Son by him hmmm I am sure someone has done a cover of that  

I think you are just looking for excuses of youe extreme   ness  

Mine always used to say it to me as well


----------



## kellixxx

Aww maj i saw that to my dd every night

kel


----------



## cleg

DONT GET ME STARTED ON SCANKY BANDS THAT DO COVER VERSIONS  

bloody westlife should av left cat stevens alone    

xxx


----------



## maj79

OOO I had forgot I have seen Beautiful South, Manic Street Preachers, Scissor Sisters, Westlife, Celine Dion   , Tracy Chapman . I like me concerts  

I was on about Boyzone   I know Westlife seem to do loadssssssss of covers, but it shows you the old saying is true, the old ones are the best


----------



## cleg

aw yeah it was boyzone,   dont know why i thought of westlife i mean them do a cover .......... never in a million years ey  

right im off me chuckles, catch up tommorow if my busy schedule allows, you know me being so popular + all that, yeah right  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Night night sleep tight blah blah blah


----------



## cleg

now hey that doesnt have the same tone that maj, i cant be saying that to my little ones when they come along now can i

night night kids yadda yadda yeah yeah blah blah c u in the mornin    

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok so I missed everyone, Cleg cracked up at the joke, noly just looked on my messages
Cat.... a hug to warm you up hun  

If I do my concert list ... do I have to go right back as far as The Dooleys    I was only about 12!!


----------



## kellixxx

Yes fi i did with bros

Come on spill


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kel I cant cos I'd have to say    David Essex next and that would be well shameful too, look this is ruining my street cred!


----------



## Crazy Fi

This was all before I found myself you must understand this before you laugh!!!! Even KD Lang Oh gawwwwwwwwwwd I cant believe Im giving Maj pi** take kamikazi material !!!!  Fi SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Im not laughing fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats it my lips are sealed !!! No more (Ermmm prob for the best Fi!!  )


----------



## kellixxx

Ok i can here my bed calling me 

night night sweet dreamd  


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hey ho silver lining ........

Nite Kel   and every one


----------



## maj79

not saying a word, apart from who are the dooleys


----------



## Shellebell

We lived with my Grandad and round here it was always

Going up the wooden hills to Bedfordshire


----------



## Shellebell

ooo and tHanks for the Bros songs that are now stuck in my head !!!!!


I OWE YOU NOTHING.. OO AHH.. NOTHING AT AAALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NuttyJo

i agree, who are the dooleys?!!!   

morning btw xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All and how are we on this bright and crisp morning  

Well I have been up all night with my gallstones and think AF is on way as I have an unbelievable urge to burst into tears, oh and I really really want salt and vinegar crisps  

Sorry its not happy and insperational for this time in the morning like  

Hope everyone else is feeling fine


----------



## angel83

Morning all

What a lovely day. I love it when its frosty,  

Sorry about your poor sleep maj.. And hopefully AF wont show...

How are you Jo?

Angel83


----------



## angel83

Hiya again

Just thought i would send my usual friday post, as i dont be online over the weekend. I finish work now at 12.30pm.

So when i comeback on monday hopefully ill be nearer to knowing for sure whats happening this month. My AF is due on Wednesday so ill test then. or ill just let AF come...

3days till monday how will i survive.....  

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Angel83 have a lovely weekend and I hope AF stays away for all the right reasons


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Maj, were online with each other then, I had WARNING TMI!! ( pinky red c/m yesterday but shes still playing with me, evil witch, its all gone overnight and this morning, but I can rule out needing to test cant I ...
Maj Im really gonna push the boat out.... Im sending you...
not just a   but a     Ch...Christ...
(c'mon Fi you can do it girl ...................................  )...a .. Christm..............................................
Christmas hug  .......   

Its just a one off mind!!


----------



## maj79

Fi that will do me for a full 12 months   Now coz of your kindness to someone else, you in turn will get a good deed, which will be a BFP.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lots of hugs for you all  
                                                                   

Cat x


----------



## viqui.b

Hi ladies!
I'm new on this thread. I ve just come to the end of my 2ww on a natural cycle which ammounted in a BFN. My next step is to begin Clomid at 50mg. Has anyone ever got pregnant on that strength?? I ve had 3 failed natural cycles although i have no problem ovulating and my follies have been a good size each time I suppose it was just down to bad luck...
Will be collecting my pills on monday, if i did nt have reports to write this weekend i would of made the most of having my sanity and gone out to remember what it is to live!

look forward to hearing all your accounts!!!
Viqui.b
xxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

hi there V   not sure what strength pills the girls who got there BFP's on here were on but they will let you know, 50mg is the norm at the start i think so i will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Fi you are getting good at theis mitmas lark hunny, dare you to wish me a m m m merry chr chr chr christmas  go on if you can   can hear you now BBBBAAAAA HHUMBUG   

Jo me little freak army nutter girl how you today ?? aww you aint tired yourself out parading round the bedroom in your army gear have you   

Cat you got your tree up yet ? oh yeah you getting a real one, well you could put everything else up though    i have asked him if i could just get everything out + set up + then we will set an official turn on day (for the lights not him)  

Angelus you good today me dear ?

+ the other bump babe Kelli (you know the fopul mouth one from up north  ) how you feeling ? + hows DD doing with things ? has her hairdressing tendancies subsided, bless her  

Maj   for you hun 

+ Angel have a good weekend hun 

Gaynor you are quiet on here  thought you were supposed to be keeping an eye on us   COME ON GIRLS WE CAN DO WHAT WE LIKE NO ONE IS WATCHING   hope your good hun  

Rosie our yummy mummy hope all well + all are content in your household sweets  

anyone + everyone i have missed sorry but brain aint all it used to be so you will have to excuse me   

not gonna be on tonight as gonna have tv night + watch children in need, bed early as got north easties mee tommorow, not that i need the beauty sleep cos they make me put a bag on,look   

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Viqui and welcome, 50mg sounds a good start for you if your ovulating, good luck and just throw yourself in on here.... ~Oh and Cleg is harmless honest, 

Hi Cat, hurry back 

Cleg!! I will not 

Have a good un at the meet.... I wish we could all meet up sometime it would be funny, wouldnt it.....

So how come its so quiet on here?


----------



## cleg

thats what i would like to know too Fi very quiet indeed  

they all upto no good aint they  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think theyre all scared of your "bag" it makes you look way too sane  

I love Children in need too, so will be watching it with you, but will prob get tempted to nose on here and see what all the little mischievous madams are up to...... 
That Jo's too quiet do you think shes ok? I bet her DH tied her to the bed in her army gear under false promises and then buggered up the pub for some respite, and shes tied up and screaming, but not for the reason she anticipated lol    ..........................................Lurvs ya Jo


----------



## cleg

Jo is probably running round the track trying to get fit because of her new role hhmmmm she has to be like GI Jane now y'na  

JJJOOOOOOOO what you doing missus ?? i hope you aint bought that bludy puter again missus ??

Fi do you like me bag ? cool innit  

xxx


----------



## katylou

cleg said:


> they all upto no good aint they


Look at the day on my ticker - from tomorrow I'm going to be up to no good for the next week  Apparently I've to remember to "woo" Mr Lou 

Hope everyone's well, Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

oi oi savaloys! or should that be cheaky mares?!!!   

no need to worry, i am alive and no rope burns for me... not today anyway!   ive been trying on dresses for a casino night nxt sat night... feel all grown up   

welcome viqui, im on 50mg too so we can get bfps together!   

 maj

and yeah fi i wanna meet all you mental ladies too! what a mad day that would be!


----------



## cleg

OH LORDY HELP MR LOU  

Jo i thought you had a ickle black no. for the casino night hun  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

nah hadnt found anything to wear till today... still not sure on it cos its a long dress and i feel silly wearing it cos its all grown up and stuff   low cut though so at least they wont be focussing on my tummy lol


----------



## cleg

take a piccy + send it for me to av a look at via e-mail

you sent me a pic of a little black dress you had before  wouldnt that one have done, although like the sound of a long one, very glam darling  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i did have a pink dress that i think i sent you didnt i? but didnt want to stand out so went for a black one in the end! i will try and take a pic and email you it, looks better on than off if you get me


----------



## cleg

i aint that kinda girl hun so would only imagine it on  

yeah i remember now we said the black one was more seductive + mature plus you can never go wrong with a black dress, well i can cos dont do frocks  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok its sent! its a crap piccy though and i decided i wasnt taking a pic wearing it lol... cos that sounded pervy!


----------



## cleg

that looks good Jo   should do for the job hunny + as long as you feel comfy  

right im off for the night girls have a gud'en  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

night night bag lady! have a good day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

jo_robinson01 said:


> ok its sent! its a crap piccy though and i decided i wasnt taking a pic wearing it lol... cos that sounded pervy!


Jo you do make me laugh the things you come out with 

Hey all you new ladies, just thought Id mention that lots of us are on face book and mingle there too, so if any of yous are or decide to be , let us know if you like xx


----------



## NuttyJo

thats cos im proper narfoook like   country bumpkin through and through! 

gotta go ride me tractor... back later!


----------



## flower le

Hello everyone sorry it's been so long but I have been working non stop and have been poorly ick and it's also been   time too!!!  Anyway just wanted to say say hello and that I miss and love you all!! Will try to get on more after the weekend and catch up properly -   to you all anyway Le x x


----------



## viqui.b

Hi everyone!!!
I'll be collecting my pills on monday. Can someone give me an idea of how much they are??
I normally get all my pescriptions free (exemption cert) do you think i can use it for clo? 
AF is about to start so feel crap right now.
Will let you know how it goes! good Luck to eveyone on2ww!!!
xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey le  

ok i dont care what you say, I LOVE LEONA LEWIS! (not in a sexual way you dirty sods!) shes amazing and can actually sing live unlike some 'popstars'

am off to bed, me and dh have falled out cos im useless   

love jo x

viqui... what days do you have to take clomid? if af is about to start dont you need the pills from cd2?   and i dont see why you cant use the exempt certificate for them, but if not i think its nearly £7 for a prescription nowadays


----------



## NuttyJo

hahahahaha sorry just had to say im watching boyzone on children in need! they are so cheesy!!! although my sis just rang to say that baby grace is bouncing along to it   the girl has no taste!


----------



## maj79

OIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII   Jo   my boys an cheesy   er maybe a likkle tiny winy bit out of practise but that will soon come to them   and Shane phooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Crazy Fi

has everybody gone to bed?


----------



## maj79

I think every one is watching children in need Fi, but I am still here I was just being nosey and reading some stuff   How is ya


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Hope you are all well, had mega computer problems and had to try and log on at work which was not ideal, so DH bought me a new puter so thats me back!

Been taking my crazy pills but not being monitored, and going for IVF in the new year....yipee!!!

Back Later

Sharry xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

right just wanted to say mornin and warn you i wont be on much today as im going out   i know! shocked me too!   

just didnt want you to worry incase you thought i had got stuck in a tunnel or on the climbing wall   

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls hope you have a good weekend.

Welcome back sharry hope you been keeping well??


love kel


----------



## viqui.b

Hellloooooo!

AF started late friday night. I told my clinic that it would be starting my cycle over the weekend and they assured me that even if i started on the Fri would be in time to start the clomid on Mon. The nurse said something about as long as i began taking the pills between days 2 and 5 i would be okay... Maybe because i ovulate naturally each month anyway? Who know? This whole thing is baffling me!!!!!!!
Coul not sleep last night!!! Finally nodded off at 4 am!!!! God, I remeber not so long ago i would be out and about at that time on a friday night!!!! Whats happening to me? Arghhhh!
Was content with a cup of tea watching Americas next top model and the girls at the playboy mansion!!!! HELP!!!!!!! I've lost my sanity!!!!!


Viqui.b
xxxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi all,

yes we stayed in too, but i am feelin bored n lackin motivation today, not a good combination! cos can't be arsed to get off me **** in order to relieve boredom! still no af, cd33, but time yet n judging by my mood, (sulky) don't reckon it'll be far away. not sure what to do about the clomid next couple of mths,cos planning our wedding for sept n although not booked yet, don't wanna be a barrel (wishful thinkin!) on our big day! however i feel like ttc is nt workin for us n i am totally peed off with tryin n failin,so might take coupla mths off n enjoy xmas etc, but on the other hand don't know if we should be wasting time.? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxlove n luck to u all


----------



## kellixxx

BIG   to all that need them

love kel


xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
I'm going to start a new thread in a mo, so can you all wait for me to set up a new thread please, so no-one loses a post whilst I'm doing it 
Thanks
Gayn
X


----------



## Mrs Chaos

New home this way ladies >>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120366.0


----------

